# VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2010)

Da in vielen Themen rund um konkrete Fragen der Angelopoitik auch immer wieder allgemein über Verbände und deren Sinn/Aufgabe diskutiert wird, haben wir diesen Thread hier eröffnet, um nicht immer in anderen Threads das OT diskutieren zu müssen..


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich hole mir jetzt mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Das ist hier ganz großes Kino !


----------



## MefoProf (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich glaub beides kannst du dir bis zur Sportschau aufbewahren:q. Hier wird sich wohl nicht mehr viel tun. 

Ich schreib zumindest das letzte Mal hier.

Bleibt für mich unterm Strich nur folgendes festzustellen:

Ein recht merkwürdiger "Anglerverband" reagiert für meine Begriffe ausgesprochen unprofessionell und wenig souverän auf die Vorwürfe, die hier (ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht, ist meiner Meinung nach in diesem Zusammenhang ziemlich unererheblich) gemacht wurden und scheint auch jede Art von Diskussion (aus welchem Grund auch immer) abzulehnen. Insgesamt also nicht gerade ein besonders positiver Eindruck, der hier hinterlassen wird.


#h


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Moin,




marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich hole mir jetzt mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tut mir leid, dich enttäuschen zu müssen! Aber nachdem ich gelernt habe, dass Angler keine Naturschützer sind, sondern deren erklärte Feinde, zerfleische ich mich jetzt erst mal selbst und ziehe mich aus dieser Diskussion zurück.#q 


Ich frage mich nur, ob ich auf die Naturschützer setzen soll oder auf _die_ Angler, die im Naturschutz den Feind sehen, wenn ich mir für meine weiteren Lebensjahre eine schöne Fischerei in sauberen Gewässern mit einer intakten Umwelt und gesunden natürlichen Fischbeständen wünsche... #c


Viele Grüße!


Achim 

(Angler, dem an der Natur gelegen ist)


----------



## Honeyball (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@MefoProf: Da würde ich Dir spontan eher nicht zustimmen.
Wir reden halt viel über die Verbände und (zu) wenig über die Menschen, die diese Verbände derzeit repräsentieren.
Vieles, was mir persönlich "stinkt", ist oft auf Einzelpersonen und ihr persönliches Schaffen bezogen. Und schon da beginnt es, wenn man tatsächlich das persönliche Gespräch mit einzelnen Verantwortlichen führt. Dann erfährt man teilweise auch inoffizielle Dinge, die man in einem Gespräch mit mehreren Verantwortlichen (abgesehen davon, dass sich da kaum ein Termin für finden lassen wird) nie erfahren hätte, solange sie noch nicht "offiziell" sind. Und wenn sie offiziell sind, kann und wird es zu spät sein.#c

@Kuddel Daddeldu: Warum wirst Du jetzt bewusst polemisch, wo doch eigentlich eine faire und sachliche kontroverse Diskussion läuft?


----------



## Hanns Peter (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dich enttäuschen zu müssen! Aber nachdem ich gelernt habe, dass Angler keine Naturschützer sind, sondern deren erklärte Feinde, zerfleische ich mich jetzt erst mal selbst und ziehe mich aus dieser Diskussion zurück.#q
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, ob ich auf die Naturschützer setzen soll oder auf _die_ Angler, die im Naturschutz den Feind sehen, wenn ich mir für meine weiteren Lebensjahre eine schöne Fischerei in sauberen Gewässern mit einer intakten Umwelt und gesunden natürlichen Fischbeständen wünsche... #c
> 
> ...



Du siehst da etwas an der Intension von Thomas verkehrt!

Thomas ist gegen Verbände, die, unter dem Deckmantel Anglerverband sein zu wollen, sich ausschließlich im vorauseilenden Gehorsam den sogenannten Naturschützern gegenüber für Beschränkungen gegen uns Angler einsetzen. 

Angler sind in der Regel Naturschützer und meiner Meinung nach teilweise auch die Besseren.


----------



## Alabalik (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

So, Freunde. Nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich bin zwar kein Küstenfischer, jedenfalls nicht an deutschen Küsten,
sondern an irischen und ab und an schon mal auf Bornholm.
Bornholmer Meerforellen sind, nebenbei gesagt viel schöner als deutsche
und irische auch.
Aber zum Thema.
Es stellt sich hier erst man die Frage welche Aufgabe ein Verband hat.
Sei es ein Landesverband des VDSF, der VDSF selbst oder DAV.
Nun es ist für die Verbände nicht einfach den richtigen Weg zu finden.
Einerseits haben sie sich den Schutz der Gewässer und der Fischpopulationen aufs Banner geschrieben um auch als Naturschutzorganisationen Anerkennung zu finden, andererseits sollen sie natürlich auch die Interessen der Anglerschaft vertreten.
Die Interessen der Anglerschaft.
Worin bestehen die denn?
Die Möglichkeit zu schaffen oder zu erhalten das wir nachhaltig Fische in freier Natur, aller Arten und mit Freude angeln Können?
Oder die Interessen der "Meatmaker" zu vertreten.
Die Antwort sollte jedem wirklichen Sportangler nicht schwerfallen.
Das dazu auch von der angelnden Masse unpopuläre Entscheidungen getroffen werden müssen ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Ich las hier das sowieso die Masse der Braunen weggeknüppelt wird und sozusagen schwarz entnommen wird.
Das ist doch schon mal sowieso voll Sche....
Und das wird auch nicht durch gutes Zureden, durch Appelle an die Vernunft des Einzelnen behoben werden können.
Sondern nur durch ein glasklares Verbot und konsequente Kontrolle mit den entsprechenden Maßnahmen und Strafen.
Oder durch eine "einheitlich festgesetzte Schonzeit für alle Meeresanreiner.
Es gibt ja auch Meerforellen und Lachse in Niedersachsen. 
Nordsee, für alles dies noch nicht wissen.
Ach ja Lachse. Auch Wandersalmoniden. Für die sollte es genauso gelten.
Schonzeit.
Denn es gibt warscheinlich noch genug Trottel die ausgebüchste Lachsforellen, Meerforellen und Lachse nicht unterscheiden können.
Und nun kommt der Landesverband.
Was tun um allen gerecht zu werden. Gerecht. Nicht zu Bevorteilen.
Und schon gar nicht die Fleischmacherei unter Einbeziehung laichreifer 
Fische, denn diesen Mißstand werden die Verbände durch die Fischereiaufsicht ja auch schon mitbekommen haben.
Gerecht zu werden gegenüber dem Fisch, der Natur und deren Erhaltung.
Eine Schonzeit muß her.
Gerechterweise ein Fangverbot in einem gewissen Zeitraum für "alle".
Für Nebenerwerbsfischer, für Berufsfischer, für Angler und für proffesionelle
Guidingunternehmen die Schlepptouren anbieten.
Möglichst auch außerhalb der Hoheitsgewässer.
Schwer, schwer das zu bewerkstellingen.
Laßt mich aber dazu mal einrecht gutes Beispiel bringen wie es funktionieren 
könnte.
Aus dem Ausland. Nicht Dänemark oder Skandinavien allgemein.
Ich denke da an mein Lieblingsangelurlaubslandziel.
Irland
Viele Jahre lang hatten die Bestände von Meerforelle und Lachs unter der
Zerstörung ihrer Laichgebiete durch Gewässerregulierungen und unter intensivster Befischung durch Berufs, Nebenerwerbs und Schwarzfischer
an den Küsten und vor allen Dingen in den Flußmündungen zu leiden.
Die Bestände schrumpften rapide. Ganze Flußsysteme wurden wegen 
Populationszusammenbrüche gesperrt.
Auch Flüsse und Bäche die ökologisch noch intakt waren gehörten dazu.
Dann ist jemand aufgewacht. Jemand?
Nein, nicht irgend jemand, sondern der Staat.
Dazu muß gesagt werden das sich Irland ein eigenes Fischereiministerium leitet, das bestückt ist mit kompetenten Wissenschaftlern und Politikern.
Die haben sich entschlossen.
Entschlossen was zu tun.
Erst wurde so gut es eben ging renaturiert.
Und dann kam das Wichtigste.
Es wurden nach und nach die Fischereirechte der Küstenfischer aufgekauft.
Peu a Peu und es wurde kontrolliert und hart durchgegriffen.
Könnt Ihr Euch eigentlich vorstellen wie es ist wenn man mit einem erkauften, nicht grade billigen Permit am Moy steht und zusehen muß wenn der Fluß in seiner gesamten Breite mit einem Netz abgeriegelt wird.
Über Stunden und dann mit einem Hol fast eine Tonne Lachs und Meerforelle in die Kisten wandert.
Damit ist es jetzt vorbei.
Und in den letzten Jahren werden die Aufstiege immer besser und es wird erwartet das grade am Moy in Zukunft wieder phänomänale Fänge getätigt werden können.
Können. Stimmt aber nicht so.
Könnten eher. Denn ich kannte noch Jahre da habe ich an einem Tag acht Lachse aus dem Cathedrelbeat geholt.
Damit isses auch vorbei. 
Nun gibts zusätzlich eine Fangbegrenzung auf insgesamt neun Fische/Saison.
Und nicht fangbar an einem Tag, sondern aufgeteilt in drei Quartale zu je drei.
So das wäre ein Modell für Deutschlands Küsten.
Ich denke das so eine Meerforellenexplosion stattfinden könnte.
Und damit wäre allen gerecht. 
Der Natur, den Anglern, den Naturschützern.
Diese Ziel sollten alle am Fisch und der Natur haben.
Und nicht nur dran denken wieviel man abziehen kann


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

@ Alabalikk:
Siehste, Entnahmebegrenzungen war z. B. ds, was wir vorschlugen anstatt der sinnlosen generellen Schonzeit.

Gekopelt mit einem Mefoschein für die Küste dessen Einnahmen ausschiesslich der Verbesserung der Laichgewässer zu Gute kommen sollten..

Weil auch wir das für zielführender halten als das, was der  von Anglern getragene Naturschutzverband will..

Und danke an H-P und hphoe für die Richtigstellung!!

Wobei mir schon klar ist, dass die Realität hart ist für Leute, die sich in den Verbänden engagieren zum Wohle der Angler - da wird halt wohl kaum einer mal die Satzung gelesen vorher....


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit zu schaffen oder zu erhalten das wir nachhaltig Fische in freier Natur, aller Arten und mit Freude angeln Können?



Ja natürlich, sogar vorrangig. 

Aber wenn Du alles genau gelesen hättest, dann ging es darum, dass Angler vom Fang ausgeschlossen wären, während Nebenerwerbsfischer weiter ihre Stellnetze aufstellen könnten. 

Ich ganz persönlich hätte mir von einem starken Verband gewünscht, so ein besonderer Schutz denn notwendig wäre, dass man ein Gesamtpaket schnürt. Ein Paket, in dem auch die Nebenerwerbsfischer in die Pflicht genommen, und weitere Mittel und/oder Unterstützung für den Ausbau der Bestände gefordert würden. Und dann, aber nur dann, ist auch eine Schonzeit für Angler angemessen und vertretbar. 

Nicht aber, wie so oft in Deutschland, die Angler als Bauernopfer für einen insgesamt zweifelhaften Schutz hingeben. Dazu kommt das Thema Kommunikation, aber darüber haben wir schon genug geschrieben. 

Ich weiß auch nicht ob es gut ist, wenn das Thema nun angeblich ausgestanden ist. Kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich den Schutzbedarf der dortigen Meerforellen nicht ermessen kann.


----------



## Alabalik (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Das ist unser Problem hier in Deutschland Ralle. 
Zu schwach.
Die Verbände zu schwach.
Der Gesetzgeber zu schwach.
Mein Wunsch ist eine absolute Gleichbehandlung ob nun Berufs, Nebenerwerbs
oder Angelfischer.
Alle sollen Regelungen welcher Art auch immer gemeinsam tragen und wenns sein muß auch erdulden.
Mein Beispiel mit Irland ist Realität und der Idealfall.
Jedenfalls für mich.
Wenn ich dort hin fahre zum Fischen weiß ich genau das ich mit bis zu sechzig Fischen Tag an Meerforellen in der Moymündung rechnen kann 
oder das ich mein Permit am Lachs auch wirklich erfüllen kann.
Das weiß ich aber hier in Deutschland nicht und ich glaube die Gewähr kann Dir noch nicht mal ein ortskundiger Angelguide bieten.
Denn brauch ich aber in Irland nicht mehr. Höchstens zur Einweisung zu Angeltaktik, gängigen Fliegen und deren Größe.
Fische finden für mich brauch er nicht, denn die sind dort überall.
Dank der irischen Lösung der Probleme.
Gruss ARmin


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



			
				ivo schrieb:
			
		

> So was muss doch erst mal intern geregelt werden bevor man sich wieder kollektiv ins schlechte Licht rückt.


Da der LSFV-SH kein Angler-, sondern laut Satzung ein Naturschutzverband ist, ist es nur folgerichtig, zuerst einmal die Angler als solche unter Generalverdacht zu stllen..

Genauso wie da im Parlamant vom LSVF-SH der eigene Ministerpräsident herabgesetzt wird, weil der die Schirmherrschaft für die U21-Weltmeisterschaft im Meeresangeln übernommen hat. Ein Anglerverband würde sich über so einen Präsidenten freuen, ein Naturschutzverband, der Angler immer weiter regulieren will, natürlich weniger....

Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass der VDSF ja keine "Wettfischen" gutheissen darf und  der LSFV-SH trotz Einladung des veranstaltenden DAV eine Mannschaft zur U21-Weltmeisterschaft zu schicken (im Beisein des Ministerpräsidenten!!), darauf noch nicht mal geantwortet hatte..

Interessant wäre dabei nur, wie man VDSF-intern die Heuchelei erklärt, wenn man eigentlich gegen Wettangeln ist:
Denn es wäre da schon interessant zu wissen, nach welchen Kriterien z. B. die 10 Angler des Landesverbandes zu den Tagen der VDSF Meeresfischer geschickt wurden... Gings da nicht auch um die meisten Fische, die erfolgreichsten Angler?? Ach ja, waren ja aber keine Wettfischen, gelle??

Das gleiche gilt für gesetzlich geplante Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln, welche der LSFV-SH "natürlich" ablehnt und bekämpft (ok. da gehts natürlich auch um Kohle für den Verband (vor allem die Kreisverbände, siehe interne Diskussn um die Sache mit der VHS)...):
Ein Anglerverband würde sich daüber freuen, wenn das leichter werden würde, ein Naturschutzverband, der Angler immer weiter regulieren will, natürlich weniger....

Das ist das Gleiche wie beim VDSF in Baden-Württemberg oder Saarland (Nachtangelverbot, weil Angler nachts am Wasser so viel Schaden anrichten) oder in Bayern (Rückwurfverbot, weil ja all die schlechten Angler C+R betreiben wollen).
Zuerst einmal Angler unter Generalverdacht stellen..

Wie gesagt:
Als Naturschutzverband kann man so denken und handeln (auch wenn es da per se genauso falsch ist), von Anglerverbänden erwarte ich aber definitiv was anderes..

Auch und gerade im hier diskutierten Thema um eine Verschärfung der Regelung bei der Mefoschonzeit, vor allem aber im Zusammenhang mit der Kommunikation und dem Verhalten der Verbandsrepräsentanten...



			
				Alabalik schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbände zu schwach.


Als Naturschutzverband nicht zu schwach (leider), sondern für Angler kontraproduktiv - siehe oben.. 
Starke Anglerverbände würde ich sofort begrüßen!!



Mich stört dabei aber am meisten, dass viele derer, die sich darüber oder über die Satzung keine Gedanken machen, aber engagiert in den Kreisverbänden oder Vereinen vor Ort mitarbeiten und sich wegen dieser falschen Grundausrichtung ihrers Landes/Bundesverbandes dann da in Mithaftung nehmen lassen müssen...

Denn genau die haben das eigentlich nicht verdient und ich kann auch verstehen, dass da deswegen manche derer sauer auf uns sind, weil wir so was offen zur Sprache bringen..

Leider kann ich denen nichts als ein großes SORRY anbieten, denn wir werden weiterhin solche Dinge eben öffentlich machen!


----------



## Alabalik (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich sag mal auch sorry. Aber weil Du es zu veralgemeinerst, Thomas.
Der Verband, ob Landes oder anderwie hat selbst schwer zu kämpfen um anerkant zu bleiben oder zu sein.
Es ist in den letzten Jahren immer mehr zu einem Eiertanz geworden die Angelfischerei zufriedenstellend in der Öffentlichkeit zu repräsentieren.
Es blieb nichts weiter übrig sich in die gleiche Reihe zu stellen wie die führenden Natur und Umweltschutzverbände.
Es war unabdingbar sich auch den Naturschutz aufs Banner zu schreiben und nicht nur am Naturnutzen festzuhalten.
Das wir Angler und auch da mache ich nochmals Abstriche um auch diese Gruppe hervorzuheben, nämlich die verantwortungsvollen, schon immer auch Naturschützer und Liebhaber waren, ist unabstreitbar.
Wir Angler haben bereits zu Zeiten der allgemeinen Wassernutzung auf Teufel komm raus den Finger warnend erhoben und sind auch aktiv geworden.
Viel haben da wie der Mann aus La Mancha gegen Windmühlen gekämpft.
Aber das wird nur von uns intern gesehen.
Der Verband will und muß es in die Öffentlichkeit tragen und das geht eben nur wenn man auch offiziell ein Naturschutzverband wird.
Dabei die richtige Richtung finden um beiderlei Interessen zu vertreten ist schwer.
Fakt ist aber auch das Wettbewerbe im Angeln in Deutschland nicht mehr erlaubt sind, was ein Minister als Mitglied einer gesetgebenden Institution wissen sollte.
Ich persönlich lehne auch den vereinfachten Zugang zum Angelsport generell ab.
Ich finde sogar er sollte sogar noch erschwert werden.
Und zwar aus folgendem Grund
Zum Ersten ist es so das die Lehrgänge zur Sportfischerprüfung einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind.
Durch die Sensibilität die sich aus dem Konflikt Angeln vis. Natur und Tierschutz ergibt sollten die Lehrgänge komplett aktualisiert und erweiter werden. Daraus folgt natürlich auch eine umfangreichere Prüfung die sich an die Prüfung zum Jagdscheinerwerb qualitativ anlehnen sollten.
So muß die persönliche Verantwortung für sein Tun und Auftreten des Einzelnen geweckt und manifestiert werden.
Auswüchse in Erscheinung von persönlichem Fehlverhalten durch
Unwissenheit in Bezug auf tierschutzrechtliche Relevantien können nur so von vornherein ausgemerzt werden.
Klientel die den Angelschein nur machen um aus ihm Nutzen zu ziehen sollen so von vornherein abgeschreckt werden.
Ich meine solche Typen wie die welche ihren Einsatz in Geld aufrechnen und auch dementsprechend auf Teufel komm raus aus dem Wasser peitschen was geht. Mit allen Mitteln und auch oft mit unerlaubten. Reissen beispielsweise.
Nun kommen wir leider durch die Grundsatzfragen vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Nämlich der Meerforelle und Ihren Problemen.
Deswegen erst mal wieder Pause.
Gruss Armin


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Sorry Alabalik!!

Das was Du schreibst, ist zwar das gängige Argument der VDSF-Verbände für deren anglerfeindliche Politik, aber nichtsdestotrotz ist das falsch und in der Praxis widerlegt:
Es gibt ja einen Anglerverband in Deutschland, der nachweisbar und öffentlich eine andere, anglerfreundliche Politik vertritt..

Zum Thema Tierschutz, dass Du ansprichst:
Das muss eh jeder Angler beachten als Bundesgesetz -ob geprüft oder nicht, ob "Fleischmacher" oder Releaser...

Das kann man als Naturschutzverband natürlich noch überhöhen, oder als Anglerverband gegen eine solche Überhöhung kämpfen..

Und vor allem: 
Nur weil es schwarze Schafe gibt, kann man nicht ALLE anderen deswegen unter Generalverdacht stellen - nicht als Anglerverband, als Naturschutzverband natürlich schon, ich vergass....



> Fakt ist aber auch das Wettbewerbe im Angeln in Deutschland nicht mehr erlaubt sind, was ein Minister als Mitglied einer gesetgebenden Institution wissen sollte.


Erstens stimmt das so nicht, sondern tierschutzgerechte Wettfischen sind selbstverständlich nach dem Tierschutzgesetz erlaubt (außer in den Landesgesetzen, die das explizit auf Drängen des VDSF verbieten). Und gerade beim Meereswettkämpfen ist ja eine sinnvolle Verwertung des Fanges am problemlosesten, von daher ist der Einsatz des MP in SH mehr als nur zu loben..

Deswegen kämpfen Anglerverbände auch dafür, dass bei tierschutzgerechtem Fischen selbstverständlich auch nach dem Fang gezählt, gewogen und gewertet werden kann - nur der Naturschtzverband VDSF kämpft dagegen - und das gipfelt dann in oben genannter Heuchelei:


> Denn es wäre da schon interessant zu wissen, nach welchen Kriterien z. B. die 10 Angler des Landesverbandes zu den Tagen der VDSF Meeresfischer geschickt wurden... Gings da nicht auch um die meisten Fische, die erfolgreichsten Angler?? Ach ja, waren ja aber keine Wettfischen, gelle??




Da Du ja für irische Verhältnisse sprichst und die für gut hälst, wie ich aus Deinen Postings entnehme:
Ist dort alles so gut geregelt, wie Du das schreibst, weil es dort eine so strenge Prüfung für Angler gibt wie bei uns?
Aaaahjaaa, dachte ich mirs doch.. ;-)



Und in den Fusionsverhandlungen zu einem gemeinsamen Bundesverband will ja der VDSF  (zumindet die Gruppe um den Präsidenten Mohnert, die dort das Sagen hat) genau diese anglerfreundliche Politik nicht in einem gemeinsamen Bundesverband mittragen, sondern weiterhin seine gegen Angler gerichtete Linie fahren..

Kein Wunder, wenn dann auch solche Dinge wie hier für SH beschrieben immer wieder vorkommen - weils von oben so gewollt ist..

Auch und gerade hier beim Mefothema:
Besser Angler gängeln, als was zielführendes machen..

Und auch nochmal:
Mich stört dabei aber am meisten, dass viele derer, die sich darüber oder über die Satzung keine Gedanken machen, aber engagiert in den Kreisverbänden oder Vereinen vor Ort mitarbeiten und sich wegen dieser falschen Grundausrichtung ihrers Landes/Bundesverbandes dann da in Mithaftung nehmen lassen müssen...

Denn genau die haben das eigentlich nicht verdient und ich kann auch verstehen, dass da deswegen manche derer sauer auf uns sind, weil wir so was offen zur Sprache bringen..

Leider kann ich denen nichts als ein großes SORRY anbieten, denn wir werden weiterhin solche Dinge eben öffentlich machen!


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Daraus folgt natürlich auch eine umfangreichere Prüfung die sich an die Prüfung zum Jagdscheinerwerb qualitativ anlehnen sollten.
> So muß die persönliche Verantwortung für sein Tun und Auftreten des Einzelnen geweckt und manifestiert werden.


 

Tja Ivo so ist das im WEB ^^

Wenn man keine ahnung von heutiger Jagd mit Gewehr und allem drum und dran hat,läßt sich dieser Satz ganz einfach raushauen weil Angeln auf Fische ist ja Jagd,also ist das das gleiche logisch oder ^^:q

Aber ich bin es Leid dieses immer wieder zu erklären,kurz um,es sind Äpfel und Birnen.

Waffenkunde Gesetze Tierkunde Wald Baum Schäden Schlachtung Vermarktung........usw(kein Bock alles zu schreiben) und nun Angeln dazu.

Ne besser is ich sag dazu jetzt nix mehr.....

lg#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Dass der Gebrauch von Schusswaffen und Angelruten zwei Paar Stiefel sind, brauchen wir aber nicht weiter zu diskutieren, oder?

Und Ivo antwortete damit ja nur auf Alablaik, der meint, das die Sportfischerprüfung so schwer wie die Jägerprüfung werden sollte...

Und damit klarmachen wollte, dass er (Ivo) eher die DAV- Richtung als Anglerverband denn die des VDSF als Natutschutzverband unterstützt..


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ähm thomas diese Zeichen ^^ bedeuten im Web auch Ironie,und ich meinte nicht Ivo,ich glaube der hat mich verstanden was ich wollte,wenn nicht,dann jetzt.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ok. Mißverständnis meinerseits ;-)
Sorry dafür, Zeichen übersehen/überlesen..


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



ivo schrieb:


> Jeder der auch nur Ansatzweise weiß was alles in ner Jagdprüfung drin ist bzw was die kostet, kann sich bei solchen Vorschlägen nur an den Kopf fassen.#d
> 
> Aber gut lassen wir das.
> 
> Ist schon toll für was man alles den Naturschutz vorschieben kann.#d



Da haste absolut recht!
Ich find manche Diskusionen einfach nur noch lächerlich!
Der VDSF kann mich mal wie andere Verbände auch und wenn mir alles zu bunt wird weis ich meine konsequensen zu ziehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Der VDSF kann mich mal wie andere Verbände auch und wenn mir alles zu bunt wird weis ich meine konsequensen zu ziehen!


Und weil (zu) viele so denken, ist es mit dem VDSF leider dahingekommen wo er heute steht:
Weil sich keiner wehrte, konnten die Funktionäre das alles so durchsetzen und einen ehemaligen Anglerverband in einen anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband umstrukturieren..

Irgendwann ist dann auswandern tatsächlich noch die einzig zu ziehende Konsequenz, wenn man als Deutscher angeln will - weil in Deutschland angeln immer schwerer werden wird mit solchen Verbänden ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Ich sag mal auch sorry. Aber weil Du es zu veralgemeinerst, Thomas.
> Der Verband, ob Landes oder anderwie hat selbst schwer zu kämpfen um anerkant zu bleiben oder zu sein.
> Es ist in den letzten Jahren immer mehr zu einem Eiertanz geworden die Angelfischerei zufriedenstellend in der Öffentlichkeit zu repräsentieren.
> 
> ...



Auch nicht richtig. Wir haben mehr als genug Verbote und Regeln, um Auswüchse zu verfolgen und zu sanktionieren. Wenn, dann hapert es an ausreichenden Kontrollen. 
Wenn sich eine Anzahl von Menschen nicht an bestehende Gesetze halten, dann haben verschärfende Gesetze auch keine Wirkung wenn die Einhaltung nicht kontrolliert und Verstöße geahndet werden. Wird kontrolliert und geahndet, braucht es keine schärferen Gesetze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Auf den Punkt gebracht Ralle - und um das durchzusetzen, brauchen wir eben wieder Anglerverbände, und keine von Anglern gegründete Naturschutzverbände..


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Ich finde sogar er sollte sogar noch erschwert werden.
> Und zwar aus folgendem Grund
> Zum Ersten ist es so das die Lehrgänge zur Sportfischerprüfung einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind.
> Durch die Sensibilität die sich aus dem Konflikt Angeln vis. Natur und Tierschutz ergibt sollten die Lehrgänge komplett aktualisiert und erweiter werden. Daraus folgt natürlich auch eine umfangreichere Prüfung die sich an die Prüfung zum Jagdscheinerwerb qualitativ anlehnen sollten.



Ja klar und dann Angeln nur noch für elitäre fliegenpeitschende Snobs!

Taxidermist


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hallo,

wenn ich diese ganzen Zeilen lese....
Die Vereine/ Verbände haben für unsere Rechte zu kämpfen- basta.
Das wird nie ein 100%- Ergebnis, ist halt Politik.
Mit den mehr oder weniger faulen Kompromissen muß man dann halt leben.
Aber warum hier Leute, für die ganze Welt lesbar, immer und immer wieder die Missetaten von den Schmutzfüßen unter uns reinstellen, erschliesst sich mir nicht.
Die Gegner unserer Angelei werden schmunzelnd über unsere Dummheit jeden passenden Beitrag an die Öffentlichkeit zerren.
Was Ochsen hier, teilweise!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Die Vereine/ Verbände haben für unsere Rechte zu kämpfen- basta.


Wenn es Anglerverbände wären ja - der VDSF ist ja aber laut Satzung kein Anglerverband, sondern eben ein von organisierten Sportfischern getragener Naturschutzverband...



> Aber warum hier Leute, für die ganze Welt lesbar, immer und immer wieder die Missetaten von den Schmutzfüßen unter uns reinstellen, erschliesst sich mir nicht.


Weil das ja im Interesse des VDSF als Naturschutzverband liegt, eben um die ganzen Restriktionen gegen Angler durchsetzen zu können..

Es wird eben langsam Zeit, sich von der Vorstellung zu verabschieden, dass der VDSF etwas FÜR Angler tun will, auch wenn das manchen noch schwer fallen mag..

Das bedeutet nicht, dass nicht in vielen Kreis- und Regionalverbänden auch des VDSF Gutes für Angler versucht wird zu erreichen - es ist nur immer schwer, gegen die anglerfeindlichen Vorgaben des eigenen Bundes- oder Landesverbandes zu arbeiten..

Daher möchte ich gerade diese Leute von der Kritik am VDSF ausnehmen, da sie wirklich was für Angler erreichen wollen, auch wenn das den Grundsätzen ihres Verbandes widerspricht..

Die einzige Kritik da:
Dass gerade diese engagierten Leute es nicht schaffen, die Politik innerhalb der Verbände zu bestimmen und wieder anglerfreundlich zu gestalten..


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ Taxidermist:

Die Snobs gibt es im Fliegenbereich zuhauf.
Wie beim Golf.
Es gibt dort aber auch, und das in der Mehrzahl, intelligente, weltgewandte und tolerante Persönlichkeiten.
Zu denen ich mich arroganterweise mal zähle.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@Volkerma,Es mag ja richtig sein was du dazu schreibst,aber eigentlich richtet sich mein Unmut gegen solche Bestrebungen,die Angelei möglichst
nur einem kleinen Kreis zugänglich zu machen.
Und wenn dann von solchen "Bessermenschen" eine Angelprüfung, mit 
der Jagdscheinprüfung verglichen wird,so ist dies schlicht nicht zu vergleichen,b.z.w, dient ausschließlich dazu, Menschen vom Wasser fern zu halten!
Im übrigen kenne ich auch sehr nette Fliegenfischer!

Taxidermist


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Taxidermist,

in dem Punkt hast Du uneingeschränkt recht.
TOLERANZ!!!
Der Troller ist nicht besser als der Wurmangler.
Der Fliegenfischer nicht besser als der Spinnangler.
Aber alle sind besser als die Idioten, die Untermaß einpacken, Fische totzappeln lassen, und so weiter.
An uns ist es, diese Kerle mit allen Kosequenzen aus den Reihen zu nehmen.
Gelbe Karte, rote Karte, raus!
Diese Konsequenz muß auch bei Verhandlungen vermittelt werden.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Das möchte ich ergänzend noch nachtragen, weil mir diesbezüglich oft - nicht ganz zu Unrecht- pauschalisierung nachgesagt wird.

Wenn ich gegen den VdSF wettere, dann ist das nicht auf alle dort engagierten Menschen gemünzt. Es ist auf die grundlegende Philosophie des VdSF bezogen, und auf diejenigen, die diese mittragen.

Es ist völlig klar, dass in manchen Landes- und Kreisverbänden auch gute Angelpoitik gemacht wird, dass dort Angler agieren, auch wenn sie sich nicht (immer) gegen den VdSF Mainstream durchsetzen können.


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ralle,

ein Problem ist oft auch, daß die Funktionäre manchmal weit weg vom Anglerleben sind; oft auch altersbedingt.
Das tut mir leid, ändert aber nix.
Das ist dann sicher oft eine andere Ebene; die Kameraden wollen Gutes tun; sind aber gesundheitlich nicht mehr draussen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Alabalik (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

War mir schon klar das wenn man unortodox schreibt auch gleich Gegenwind aufkommt.
Damit muß man eben Leben.
Thomas in Irland gibt es keine Sportfischerprüfung.
Da scheint dort auch nicht notwendig zu sein denn die überwältigende Mehrheit der dort ansässigen Angler hat nicht dieses irgendwie gestörte Verhältnis zur Natur wie viele hier.
Die Leutz da drüben sind komischerweise auch ohne Schein hervorragende Sportfischer die sich sehr waidgerecht und umweltbewußt verhalten.
Und um eins bitte ich jedoch.
Versucht doch bitte erst mal zu lesen.
Wer hat geschrieben das die Angelprüfung genauso sein soll wie die Jägerprüfung?
Oder so teuer.
Ihr, nicht ich.
Ich sagte lediglich an Qualität gleichkommen.
Das heißt noch lange nichts über Inhalt und Preise aus.
Ja, ja. Lesen und verstehen ist eben schwer wenn man nicht will.
Sinn hinter einem Beitrag zu sehen auch denke ich mal nach der Reaktion der anderen Beitragsposter.
Ach so noch eins.
Gründler.
Ich bin kein Jäger. Stimmt. Jedoch sind in meinem Umfeld und Freundeskreis einige Jagdberechtigte unterwegs und einer meiner Cousins ist als Guide Outfitter in Kanada tätig.
Und soon bütten was von der Jägerei versteh ich deshalb schon.
So und zu den Verbänden.
Glaube bitte keiner hier das ich irgendetwas mit denen zu tun hätte, denn ich bin keinem angehörig.
Meinetwegen weg damit.
Wozu diesen ganzen Wust von Funktionären. Was bringt das ein
außer Kosten die im Endeffekt jeder einzelne Angler bezahlt.
Vereine können auch ohne Verband agieren.
Anstatt von ihnen gegängelt werden.


----------



## volkerm (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Sehe ich ähnlich.
Ich weiß, was ich tue, mit Boot, Schußwaffe oder Rute.
Man nennt das auch "Verantwortung übernehmen".
So long,

Volker


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Sorry hätte ich anders schreiben sollen,ich meine nicht dich im Speziellen bezw.diesen einen Satz meinung von dir(hört sich aber so an ich weiß),aber diese Sätze/ähnliche werden so oft in raum gehauen = Angeln und Jagen ist das gleiche.......etc.und wenn man bißchen liest sucht nachdenkt.......wird man feststellen nöö past nix ausser das es eine Jagd auf ein Lebewesen ist das wahr es auch schon.

Sorry wenn man(n) sich deswegen angepi....fühlt(e),sollte nicht so rüberkommen.


lg


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Alabalik schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich dort hin fahre zum Fischen weiß ich genau das ich mit bis zu sechzig Fischen Tag an Meerforellen in der Moymündung rechnen kann...



zu allem anderen kann ich mich nicht äußern - einfach weil ich keine ahnung von mefos hab.

rechnen und ein ganz kleines bisschen denken manchmal aber schon: bis zu 60 mefos/tag, beachtlich.
angeln, heißt es, wäre auch eine entspannende betätigung.
nehme ich einfach mal einen langen tag in irland an mit 18 stunden (licht- scherzkekse, kenn sogar das mit den 24 std/tag), (viel zu viel, weil eben auch 'non-stop'), dann hätte es, moment -kopfrechnen schwach , etwa alle 18 minuten 'tight-lines', non-stop, wohlgemerkt.
den realistischen "mefo-auf-die-schuppen-leg-takt" auszurechnen überlass ich gerne den mathe-genies.
ich denk aber, dass schon mein weiches einmaleins fast zu 
kopfschüttellähmung führen muss.

muss ein tolles wasser sein, da in irland.
aber so fischen wohl nur irrländer.

übersteigt meinen kleinen horizont sowas.
über diesen tellerrand will ich auch gar nicht schauen, eher, sorry, puke.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Wobei mir, bei aller Diskussion über Verbände, der Ansatz einer Gleichbehandlung aller Fischverwertenden in der Gesetzgebung durchaus gut gefällt.
Da hinzuwirken wäre z.B. etwas, was ich von einem *Angler*verband erwarten würde.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@Alabalik
Fand ich ganz groß, Deinen ersten Text.
Ja uns fehlt ein einheitliches Konzept!
Soll heißen ein einheitliches F-Recht + ein F-Minister.
Zur Zeit sind wir ein Haufen kleiner Gruppen die mal hier mal dort vertreten werden.(oder eben auch nicht)
Was die Prüfung angeht, da sehe ich erste Auflösungserscheinungen diese wird immer mehr unterminiert, auch hier im Board!



Da beginnt langsam das Chaos, jedes Bundesland andere Bedingungen und Reglungen.
Du möchtest sie besser machen, aber viele würden die Prüfung lieber heute als morgen abschaffen.
Mir würde schon reichen, wenn sie überall gleich schwer ist.
Da giebt es Lehrgänge von 2 Tagen bis über mehrere Monate.
Wenn es nicht so traurig währe, sollte man lachen.#d
Lachen?
Na über Deutschland natürlich, dass kein einheitliches Recht hin bekommt.

und die Verbände?
Die spalten die Anglerschaft noch weiter auf. (DAV, VDSF)
Den Rest übernehmen dann die Landesverbände, in dem sie weitere Regeln einführen um ihre Gesetze und Regeln zu zementieren. (auf die Prüfung bezogen,nicht auf MeFos)
Eigend sollten sie wohl die Einheit stärken !

Ich behaupte mal, kaum einer hier kennt die unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetze und Verordnungen der einzelnen Bundesländer.
Darum schreiben wir auch oft aneinander vorbei.
Besp, Meerforelle:
Ein Freund hatte vor einiger Zeit, ein Bild einer 86 Mefo ins Netz gestellt.
Der Fisch wurde in Niedersachsen im Binnenland gefangen und war bereits bunt!

Man wurde der fertig gemacht!
Nach drei Tagen wurde das Bild gelöscht.
Hatte er etwas falsch gemacht? 
Nein, in Niedersachsen dürfen Mefos nur gefangen werden wenn sie besetzt werden.
Da das Land kein Geld  giebt, ist dieses der Lohn der Arbeit den die Vereine aufbringen.
(es dort giebt keine Fischereiabgabe)
Wo sollte er sie sonst fangen, als in dem Gewässer in dem sie ausgesetzt wurden und natürlich sind die dan oft bunt.
Da der Fisch ausserhalb der Schohnzeit gefangen wurde, alles Ok. 
Für Küstenangler ist dies aber kaum nachzuvollziehen.
Für Rheinlander aber auch nicht.
Das ist Käse! 

und da schreibst Du noch, jeder Verein sollte für sich agieren.
Warum nicht gleich jeder für sich?

Wir brauchen die Verbände als Stimme!
Sonst höhrt man uns nicht! 

Sollte mal ein einheitliches Recht kommen, möchte auch ich natürlich das Recht Niedersachsens. 
ist Klar oder...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



			
				Alabalik schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas in Irland gibt es keine Sportfischerprüfung.
> Da scheint dort auch nicht notwendig zu sein denn die überwältigende Mehrheit der dort ansässigen Angler hat nicht dieses irgendwie gestörte Verhältnis zur Natur wie viele hier.


Genau die Argumentation des Naturschutzverbandes VDSF und seiner Gliederungen..
Nur weil fast jeder irgendeinen kennt, der sich am Wasser schon mal unvernünftig verhalten hat, wird daraus geschlossen, dass der deutsche Angler per se schlecht wäre und so weit als möglich reglementiert gehört. Das grenzt fast schon an Rassismus..

Und dann geht der Naturschutzverband VDSF her und meint, deswegen ist es gut, so wenig Angler wie möglich zu haben und die Hürden zum Angeln so hoch wie möglich zu machen. Da ist zwar die Kohle, welche Verbände und Vereine mit den Kursen machen, der eigentliche Grund, das aber mit der Schlechtigkeit der deutschen Angler allgemein zu begründen ist schlicht hanebüchen..

Zum Thema Prüfung aus dem aktuellen Mag:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben.../sportfischerpruefung-reines-kohlemachen.html

Der Kommentar eines Lesers da zeigt übrigens das zweite tatsächlich reelle Motiv für Prüfung, außer der Kohle, *nämlich den puren Fischneid!!*



			
				Kommentar aus dem Mag schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es wichtig, das weiterhin Kurse und Prüfungen durchgeführt werden - entscheidend ist hier aber die Qualität! In vielen Kursen wird alles mögliche erzählt, wie man aber zum Beispiel einen Haken an ein Vorfach knotet oder andere wichtige Kenntnisse...Fehlanzeige!
> Kurse, Prüfungen und nicht zuletzt die Gebühren tragen dazu bei, dass die Zahl der Angler auf einem vernünftigen Level bleibt. Zuviele Angler = zuwenig Fisch!






			
				BERND2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Die spalten die Anglerschaft noch weiter auf. (DAV, VDSF)


Diese Spaltung ist ja schon Realität:
Leute, die in erster Linie Angler sind und Leute, die in erster Linie Naturschützer sein wollen....



			
				BERND2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte mal ein einheitliches Recht kommen, möchte auch ich natürlich das Recht Niedersachsens


Aber nicht die dortigen Verbände!
Während Niedersachsen ein wirkich einigermaßen liberales Recht hat, haben die Verbände alles dafür getan, dass z. B. trotzdem praktisch jeder eine Prüfung machen muss, weil alle Gewässer in deren Händen bzw. den Händen ihrer Vereine nur mit Prüfung befischbar sind..

Und versuchen auch die weiteren Restriktionen ihres Naturschutzmutterschiffes VDSF durchzusetzen - und obwohl es das Gesetz da gar nicht verlangt..



			
				BERND2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir brauchen die Verbände als Stimme!


Anglerverbände: *JA!!!*

Von Anglern getragene Naturschutzverbände: *NEIN!!!*

Was ich dabei so schade finde:
Die Praktiker im VDSF, die vor Ort versuchen die Naturschutzpolitik des VDSF in noch einigermaßen anglerfreundliche Maßnahmen umzusetzen, haben entweder keine Möglichkeit oder nicht den Willen sich gegen die verkrustete Naturschutzaltherrenriege in ihren Landes- und Bundesverbänden durchzusetzen..

*Man könnte mit allem schon so viel weiter sein, wenn sich die was innerhalb des VDSF trauen würden!*

Obwohl sie das als Vereins/Verbandsfunktionäre ja wissen müssten, auch für diese hier nochmal die Anleitung zur praktischen Umsetzung der Umwandlung des VDSF von einem Naturschutz- zu einem tatsächlichen Anglerverband:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Alabalik schrieb:


> War mir schon klar das wenn man unortodox schreibt auch gleich Gegenwind aufkommt.
> Damit muß man eben Leben.
> Thomas in Irland gibt es keine Sportfischerprüfung.
> Da scheint dort auch nicht notwendig zu sein denn die überwältigende Mehrheit der dort ansässigen Angler hat nicht dieses irgendwie gestörte Verhältnis zur Natur wie viele hier.
> ...



Ach, nimm den Gegenwind nicht persönlich und lass Dich nicht davon abhalten, Deine Meinung zu vertreten. 

Schau, Irland ist ein sehr schönes Beispiel.

Ich hab das nicht mehr detailliert im Kopf, weiß aber, dass in Irland die Hechtbestände vor ein paar Jahren gewaltig zusammengeschmolzen waren.Man hat damals beschlossen dass das so nicht weitergehen kann und Maßnahmen ergriffen.

Man hat aber keine Prüfung vorgeschrieben, nicht die Angler verbannt oder Schonzeiten extrem ausgeweitet. Nö, man hat das Problem an der Wurzel gepackt. Man hat sehr strenge Entnahmeregeln festgelegt und ein Zwischenmaß für zu entnehmende Fische festgelegt. Man hat aber nicht das angeln an sich eingeschränkt, sondern lediglich festgeschrieben, dass alles was nicht dem Entnahmefenster entspricht oder über die zulässige Fangmenge hinausgeht, zurückgesetzt werden muss. Diese Maßnahme hat man mit strengen Kontrollen und konsequenter Ahndung von Verstößen durchgesetzt. 
Und die Hechtbestände sollen dem Vernehmen nach wieder sehr gut sein. Also sind die Iren auch keine moralischen Götterwesen, sondern ganz normale Angler aller Coleur, die man - ohne sie vom Wasser zu vertreiben - mit vernünftigen Maßnahmen eingefangen hat. 
Und ich finde es auch ein wenig zweifelhaft, wenn man die Angler hier als überwiegend unvernünftig und nicht waidgerecht darstellt. Ich bin sehr sicher, dass auch bei uns die Mehrzahl der Angler genauso tickt, wie in Irland. Das Auswüchse immer stärker wahrgenommen werden als ordentliches Verhalten, dürfte vollkommen normal sein.

Was die Anglerprüfung angeht, was soll man da anpassen ? 
Der allergrößte Teil der Inhalte ist Humbug, hat keinen realen Bezug zur Praxis.

Die Gerätekunde ist meilenweit weg von der aktuellen Praxis.Anpassen ? Wozu ? Angeln lernt man am Wasser, über Methoden und Geräte kann man sich im Laden oder im Internet hervorragend informieren. Wer das nicht tut, fängt so gut wie nix. Und ?

Die Gesetzeskunde ist ebenfalls total daneben. Zum einen kann das was ich heute lerne, morgen schon anders sein. Ich muss mich also permanent erkundigen, was ich darf und was nicht. Wenn ich in ein anderes Bundesland zum fischen gehe, muss ich mich sowieso komplett neu orientieren. Wenn ich in NRW die Prüfung ablege, nutzt mir das Gesetzeswissen nix, wenn ich nach Hessen angeln fahre. Alles was wirkich notwendig ist, wie Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, sowie zwei, drei andere notwendige Informationen, passen auf eine Seite eines Faltblattes. Und selbst wenn ich aus Unkenntnis (sprich mangelnder Eigeninitiative) gegen ein Gesetz verstoße, dann hab ich halt die Konsequenzen zu tragen, wenn ich erwischt werde.

Fischkunde ist das nächste Thema. Man kann dem Probanden tagelang bunte Bildchen zeigen und Unterscheidungstabellen büffeln lassen. Die Karausche vom Giebel, den Frauennerfling vom Aland, den Brassen vom Güster sicher unterscheiden zu können, gelingt nur durch Praxis. Die bunten Bildchen und die Unterscheidungskriterien kann man ebenfalls in besagtem Faltblatt aufführen. Und im Zweifel setzt man den Fisch halt zurück. Nimmt man ihn trotzdem mit, und hat sich vertan, sind wir wieder beim Punkt Kontrolle und Ahndung. 
((Außer in Bayern, da macht man sich auf jeden Fall strafbar. Ob man den Fisch aus Unsicherheit zurücksetzt (wenn es doch der Aland und nicht der geschützte Frauennerfling war). Ob man ihn, um dem Rücksetzverbot zu genügen, abschlägt, und es war doch ein Frauennerfling, oder ob man ihn richtig als Döbel erkannt hat, und ihn abschlägt, obwohl man ihn nicht verwerten will.))

Die allgemeine Fischkunde ist natürlich extrem wichtig. Welche Schwimmblase Cypriniden haben ist ebenso von überragender Bedeutung, wie zu wissen, wo der Frosch die Locken äähh der Fisch die Nieren hat. 

Die Gewässerkunde sagt dem Angler, in welcher Flussregion er grade fischt, dass Hechte nicht in der Salmonidenregion vorkommen und Bachforellen nicht im Unterlauf von Flüssen. Theoretisch. Und es ist für Ottonormalangler auch sehr wichtig zu wissen, bei welchem PH-Wert sich die Fische wohl fühlen. 

Richtig wäre:

Die Prüfung wird abgeschafft. Der Angler löst auf der Gemeinde den Fischereischein und bekommt ein kleines Heftchen dazu, wo die wirklich notwendig zu wissenden Informationen drinstehen. Und dazu noch ein paar Internetadressen, wo er sich ggfs. eigehender erkundigen kann. 

Damit ist allem Genüge getan. 

Verbände abzuschaffen ist auch der völlig verkehrte Weg. Wir brauchen unbedingt eine Interessenvertretung. Eine, die die Belange der Angelfischerei in den Vordergrund stellt und diese gegenüber der Politik und der Gesetzgebung vertritt.

Wir brauchen keinen Verband, der die Angelfischerei unter der Knute des Tier-und Naturschutzes grade so noch vor ich hindümpeln lässt, sondern einen Verband, der Tier und Naturschutz in die Angelfischerei mit einbindet. 
Der klarstellt, dass die Angler eine herausragende aktive Arbeit in diesen Themen leistet, der fordert, dass andere mitziehen und sich in gleicher Weise aktiv beteiligen. Einen Verband, der weder Lippenbekenntnisse abgibt, noch Bauernopfer leistet.

Der deutlich macht " Hier stehen wir, kommt erst mal auf unsere Ebene, leistet erst mal, was wir leisten, bringt erst mal Industrie, Wirtschaft und Forst/Landwirtschfaft auf den richtigen Weg, dann reden wir über weitere, *gemeinsame* Maßnahmen. Bis dahin tun wir, was wir beeinflussen können, was notwendig und sinnvoll ist ". 

In so einem Verband sollte dann sogar die Mitgliedschaft eines jeden  einzelnen Anglers Pflicht sein. Dann, und nur dann, kann man was  bewegen, hat ausreichend Macht um die föderalistische Gesetzgebung  zumindest überwiegend zu vereinheitlichen.

Wir brauchen einen Verband, der die Ausrichtung seiner Unterverbände verbindlich lenkt und leitet. Nicht einen, der sich irgendwas auf die Fahnen schreibt, aber jeden machen lässt, was er will. So wie heute, ist der VdSF Bundesverband nur ein Wasserkopf der um seiner Existenz Willen besteht. 

Ich muss im Grunde immer noch über die geplante Fusion lachen. Da will ein VdSF fusionieren, um " mit einer gemeinsamen Stimme " die Belange der Angelfischerei zu vertreten, kriegt aber nicht mal in seinem eigenen Laden ( sprich Landes- und Kreisverbände) eine halbwegs einheitliche Ausrichtung hin. Da zeigt ein Landesverband dem Bundesverband einfach einen Vogel und fragt " Wer bist Du denn, halt Dich aus unseren Dingen raus ". 

Das Lachen vergeht dann aber ganz schnell, wenn ich an die Folgen einer solchen Fusion, mit erheblichem Übergewicht des VdSF, denke. Willkommen im Chaos eines Tier- und Naturschützenden, durch Angler finanzierten, Verband. 

Fazit.

Wir brauchen einen starken und durchsetzungsfähigen *Angler*verband. Unbedingt sogar. Alles andere brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Hanns Peter (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was die Anglerprüfung angeht, was soll man da anpassen ?
> Der allergrößte Teil der Inhalte ist Humbug, hat keinen realen Bezug zur Praxis.



Ich bin nach wie vor ein Verfechter der Anglerprüfung, jedoch nicht in der jetzigen Form. Da gehe ich mit Dir überein Ralf.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte eine Prüfung mehr Praxisbezug haben und auch einen umfangreichen Praxisteil beinhalten - und Gerätekunde sollte darin der kleinste Teil sein. Die Jägerausbildung ist da ein gutes Vorbild.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Verbände abzuschaffen ist auch der völlig verkehrte Weg. Wir brauchen  unbedingt eine Interessenvertretung. Eine, die die Belange der  Angelfischerei in den Vordergrund stellt und diese gegenüber der Politik  und der Gesetzgebung vertritt.
> 
> ...
> 
> Der klarstellt, dass die Angler eine herausragende aktive Arbeit in  diesen Themen leistet, der fordert, dass andere mitziehen und sich in  gleicher Weise aktiv beteiligen. Einen Verband, der weder  Lippenbekenntnisse abgibt, noch Bauernopfer leistet.



Dem gibt es nichts hinzu zu fügen #6



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In so einem Verband sollte dann sogar die Mitgliedschaft eines jeden   einzelnen Anglers Pflicht sein. Dann, und nur dann, kann man was   bewegen, hat ausreichend Macht um die föderalistische Gesetzgebung   zumindest überwiegend zu vereinheitlichen.


 
Nein! Es darf keine Pflicht - ala IHK, HWK u.ä. - zur Mitgliedschaft geben. Es muss nur die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, dass jeder Angler die Möglichkeit hat diesem Verband beizutreten. Und durch Anreize wie den Gewässerfond im DAV kann man viele dazu bewegen freiwillig beizutreten.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen Verband, der die Ausrichtung seiner Unterverbände  verbindlich lenkt und leitet. Nicht einen, der sich irgendwas auf die  Fahnen schreibt, aber jeden machen lässt, was er will. So wie heute, ist  der VdSF Bundesverband nur ein Wasserkopf der um seiner Existenz Willen  besteht.


 
Stimmt, aber in Teilen trifft das auch auf den DAV zu; in beiden Verbänden sind die LV eigenständig. Der einzige Unterschied, zumindest in der öffentlichen Sicht, besteht darin, dass im DAV der BV seine LV unterstützt und *versucht* auf diese einzuwirken.

Dazu passt dann auch:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich muss im Grunde immer noch über die geplante Fusion lachen. Da will  ein VdSF fusionieren, um " mit einer gemeinsamen Stimme " die Belange  der Angelfischerei zu vertreten, kriegt aber nicht mal in seinem eigenen  Laden ( sprich Landes- und Kreisverbände) eine halbwegs einheitliche  Ausrichtung hin. Da zeigt ein Landesverband dem Bundesverband einfach  einen Vogel und fragt " Wer bist Du denn, halt Dich aus unseren Dingen  raus ".
> 
> Das Lachen vergeht dann aber ganz schnell, wenn ich an die Folgen einer  solchen Fusion, mit erheblichem Übergewicht des VdSF, denke. Willkommen  im Chaos eines Tier- und Naturschützenden, durch Angler finanzierten,  Verband.


 
Das kann nur durch eine straffe und kurze Organisation erreicht werden. Da hierbei aber viele Posten wegfallen, wird es ein Wunschdenken vieler bleiben. Oder glaubst Du, dass in den LV freiwillig jemand auf seinen Posten verzichtet? Hat auch etwas mit Machtentfaltung zu tun.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fazit.
> 
> Wir brauchen einen starken und durchsetzungsfähigen *Angler*verband. Unbedingt sogar. Alles andere brauchen wir nicht.


 
Das klappt nur mit einem neuen Verband, der die beiden bestehenden Verbände in ihren Strukturen aushebelt indem er die Mitglieder von DAV und VDSF "abwirbt" und so mit der Zeit - auch wenn wir die eigentlich nicht haben - ein deutliches Übergewicht bekommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



			
				hphoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nach wie vor ein Verfechter der Anglerprüfung, jedoch nicht in der jetzigen Form. Da gehe ich mit Dir überein Ralf.


*Das ist eine angelpolitische Grundsatzfrage:*
Entweder ich glaube an eine Eigenverantwortung des Menschen/Anglers oder eben daran, dass Gesetzgeber und Verbände schon besser wissen, was für Menschen/Angler gut ist...

Wer aber eine *gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Prüfung* will, unterstützt den VDSF darin, dass grundsätzlich der normale Mensch/Angler nicht in der Lage ist, sich vernünftig zu verhalten..

Wenn das ein Naturschutzverband meint, ist das sein gutes Recht, aber faktisch eben klar anglerfeindlich!

Wenn ein Anglerverband auf freiwilliger Basis Fortbildungen, Kurse und Prüfungen anbieten würde, wäre das was anderes - Dann wären die Kurse auch so attraktiv und sinnvoll, wie es wünschenswert wäre - sonst würde nämlich keiner hingehen...

*Da aber beide Verbände zusammen sowieso nur für einen Bruchteil von knapp 20% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen sprechen können* (siehe: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html), geht es dann nicht an, dass diese ihre aus Naturschutz- und Eigeninteressen (Kohle) geleiteten Forderungen über die restlichen 80% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen per Gesetz stülpen - auch da ist der Anglerverband DAV Gott sei Dank weiter als der Naturschutzverband VDSF...

Siehe auch:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Prüfung aus dem aktuellen Mag:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben.../sportfischerpruefung-reines-kohlemachen.html
> 
> Der Kommentar eines Lesers da zeigt übrigens das zweite tatsächlich reelle Motiv für Prüfung, außer der Kohle, *nämlich den puren Fischneid!!*
> ...



*Daher MUSS ein Anglerverband (natürlich nicht ein Naturschutzverband!!) gegen jede sinnlose und unnötige Restriktion für Angler kämpfen..

Denn wer meint, Angler sind so schlechte Menschen per se, dass man sie vor dem Angeln strengstens auslesen muss, der soll gleich zu PETA gehen, aber nicht den Anspruch erheben, Angler vertreten zu wollen..*​
Denn daraus (dass alle deutschen Angler per se so schlecht sind) leiten sich ja in der Folge auch Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote, Setzkescherverbote, Verbote tierschutzkonformen Wettangelns und, und, und, und... ab...

*Und genau diesem Denken muss in den Verbänden Einhalt geboten werden.*

Und genau deswegen muss man auch die Kräfte innerhalb des Naturschutzverbandes VDSF stärken, die auch gegen den erheblichen Widerstand der dort regierenden Altherrenriege kämpfen, die uns ja mit ihren altertümlichen Vorstellungen aus den 80er und 90er Jahren (Drosse nur als Beispiel) die ganzen sinnlosen heutigen Restriktionen und das schlechte Bild der Angler beschert haben.

Wäre der VDSF wirklich ein Anglerverband und kein Naturschutzverband, hätten sie so wohl schon in der Vergangenheit so gehandelt wie Ralle das schrieb:


> Wir brauchen keinen Verband, der die Angelfischerei unter der Knute des Tier-und Naturschutzes grade so noch vor ich hindümpeln lässt, sondern einen Verband, der Tier und Naturschutz in die Angelfischerei mit einbindet.
> Der klarstellt, dass die Angler eine herausragende aktive Arbeit in diesen Themen leistet, der fordert, dass andere mitziehen und sich in gleicher Weise aktiv beteiligen. Einen Verband, der weder Lippenbekenntnisse abgibt, noch Bauernopfer leistet.



Leider sieht man an den aktuellen Fusionsverhandlungen ja, dass der VDSF aber immer noch diesen alten und falschen Traditionen anhängt und diese in den neuen Verband einbringen will..

Daher, auch wie schon gesagt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich dabei so schade finde:
> Die Praktiker im VDSF, die vor Ort versuchen die Naturschutzpolitik des VDSF in noch einigermaßen anglerfreundliche Maßnahmen umzusetzen, haben entweder keine Möglichkeit oder nicht den Willen sich gegen die verkrustete Naturschutzaltherrenriege in ihren Landes- und Bundesverbänden durchzusetzen..
> 
> *Man könnte mit allem schon so viel weiter sein, wenn sich die was innerhalb des VDSF trauen würden!*
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



hphoe schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor ein Verfechter der Anglerprüfung, jedoch nicht in der jetzigen Form. Da gehe ich mit Dir überein Ralf.
> 
> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte eine Prüfung mehr Praxisbezug haben und auch einen umfangreichen Praxisteil beinhalten - und Gerätekunde sollte darin der kleinste Teil sein. Die Jägerausbildung ist da ein gutes Vorbild.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Alternative. Würde aber voraussetzen, dass sich die Anglerschaft generell auch für Angelpolitische Themen interessiert. Mit der heutigen, nicht zuletzt auch durch die Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte herbeigeführten, Hinterzimmertaktik, lässt sich das nicht bewirken und ist auch ganz sicher von VdSF Seite nicht gewollt. 
Und das von Dir zitierte Zeitproblem ist genau der Knackpunkt dabei.
Ich denke dennoch, es kann auch mit den existierenden Verbänden funktionieren, wenn die verkrusteten Strukturen aufgebrochen werden und die Angler Ihren Hintern hochkriegen und die Leute in Position bringen, die die Interessen der Angler vertreten. Auch das geht nicht von heut auf morgen, wäre aber sicher der bessere, weil schnellere Weg. 
Dazu aber ist es unbedingt notwendig, dies alles in der Öffentlichkeit zu diskutieren. Man muss den Anglern klar machen, dass es eben doch jeden einzelnen direkt betrifft, was " die da oben " machen. Und das die " Ich will nur angeln " Mentalität dazu führen kann, dass man eben irgendwann nicht mehr " nur angeln" kann, sondern in einem Wust von Gesetzen und Vorschriften erstickt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



			
				ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke dennoch, es kann auch mit den existierenden verbänden funktionieren, wenn die verkrusteten strukturen aufgebrochen werden und die angler ihren hintern hochkriegen und die leute in position bringen, die die interessen der angler vertreten.
> 
> Auch das geht nicht von heut auf morgen, wäre aber sicher der bessere, weil schnellere weg.
> 
> Dazu aber ist es unbedingt notwendig, dies alles in der öffentlichkeit zu diskutieren. Man muss den anglern klar machen, dass es eben doch jeden einzelnen direkt betrifft, was " die da oben " machen. Und das die " ich will nur angeln " mentalität dazu führen kann, dass man eben irgendwann nicht mehr " nur angeln" kann, sondern in einem wust von gesetzen und vorschriften erstickt.



#6#6#6#6#6

Dazu noch:


> Nein! Es darf keine Pflicht - ala IHK, HWK u.ä. - zur Mitgliedschaft geben.



Die Mitgliedschaft in den Verbänden ist ja für die meisten Angler heute schon eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft ala`IHK, HWK etc..

Ein Angler tritt in einen Verein wegen der zu beangelnden Gewässer ein, nicht wegen dessen Verbandszugehörigkeit. Zum Verband wird er dann gezählt, weil sein Verein einem der Verbände angehört. Aber nicht, weil er in einen Verband eintreten wollte - also faktisch auch nichts anderes als eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft ala` IHK etc..

Und damit reduziert sich die ohne schon dünne, aber formaldemokratisch immerhin vorhandene Legitimierung der Verbände zur Vertretung von den ohnenhin nur knapp 20% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen sicherlich nochmals deutlich....


----------



## Hanns Peter (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist eine angelpolitische Grundsatzfrage:
> Entweder ich glaube an eine Eigenverantwortung oder eben daran, dass Gesetzgeber und Verbände schon besser wissen, was für Angler gut ist...
> 
> Wer aber eine gesetzliche Prüfung will, unterstützt den VDSF darin, dass grundsätzlich der normale Mensch/Angler nicht in der Lage ist, sich vernünftig zu verhalten..
> ...



Zum Ersten, ich bin wahrlich kein Befürworter des VDSF, das habe ich hier und Dir persönlich gegenüber bereits mehrfach kundgetan.

Zum Zweiten:
Ich halte die "deutschen" Angler nicht für "per se" schlecht. Ein sinnvolle Prüfung ist weder schlecht noch schränkt sie jemanden ein oder hält ihn gar vom Angeln ab.

Deine Schlussfolgerung, dass nur weil der VDSF für eine Prüfung ist, wäre dieses eine unnötige Restriktion ist absolut falsch. Ebenso wie Deine Aussagen, jeder der für bestimmte Ansichten des VDSF ist solle zur PETA gehen #q#q#q

Thomas, Polemik und maßlose Übertreibungen sind bei einem solchen Thema weder angebracht noch bringen sie uns auch nur minimal weiter.

Ich möchte auch ein großes Maß an Eigenverantwortung, diese aber in ein für alle verbindliche Rahmen gepackt - *ohne Nachtangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot, Setzkescherverbot, tierschutzkonformes Wettangelverbot usw.* 

Deine Aussage, dass sich 





> daraus (dass alle deutschen Angler per se so schlecht sind) leiten  sich ja in der Folge auch Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote,  Setzkescherverbote, Verbote tierschutzkonformen Wettangelns und, und,  und, und... ab...


 ist in großen Teilen schlicht falsch und das weist Du auch. Jedoch bringst Du sie in jedem zweiten Post. Auch durch Wiederholungen wird sie keinen Deut besser oder wahrer.

Alle die von Dir aufgeführten Verbote gehören in die Tonne, da gehen wir konform. Nur nicht in der Entstehung (alle Angler sind schlecht) dieser Vorgaben, diese kann man ausschließlich beim Nachtangelverbot aus der Begründung herauslesen. Und da sind die Verbände in ihrem vorauseilenden Gehorsam deutlich über das Ziel heraus geschossen.

Ein Verband für Angler ist wichtig, schon alleine um unsere Aussenwirkung besser zu vertreten: *Angler sind auch Naturschützer und keine Tierquäler.* Wenn dieses in der richtigen Art und Weise geschieht - ohne Polemik, auf sachlicher Ebene - werden auch die anglerfeindlichen Verbote wieder aus den Gesetzen verschwinden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Sorry, da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen...



> Nur nicht in der Entstehung (alle Angler sind schlecht) dieser Vorgaben, diese kann man ausschließlich beim Nachtangelverbot aus der Begründung herauslesen.



Gerade weil der VDSF in den 80er und 90er Jahren - aus damaliger Sicht auch verständlich (nichtsdestotrotz falsch) - aus Anglern die besseren Naturschützer machen wollte und dabei eben unterstellte, man muss den Anglern (wie beim Nachtangelverbot auch, weil sie eben in Augen des Verbandes so schlecht sind, dass sie das selber gar nicht wissen können) das eben per Gesetz aufzwingen..

Daher rührt ja die bis heute immer noch als VDSF-Richtlinie geltende Veröffentlichung, die der Naturschutzverband damals mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgekaspert hatte..
http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/wettfischen.html

Und genau aus disem Grund, weil der Verband damals meinte, der Angler sei zu schlecht, um sich gesetzeskonform benehmen zu können, wurden dann die Angler auf Grund dieser Richtlinien nachfolgend in den Ländern immer weiter reglementiert. 

Daraus resultiert auch das Wettangelverbot (grundsätzliches Verbot, nicht das sowieso bestehende Verbot tierschutzwidrigen Wettangeln!!!), daraus wurde dann das Setzkescherverbot abgeleitet (weil das ein Merkmal des grundsätzlich zu verurteilenden Wettfischens sei).. 

Die größte Heuchelei sind dabei die in vielen VDFS-Verbänden und Vereinen stattfindenden Königs-, Gemeinschafts-, Traditionsfischen etc... 
Nichts anderes als verklausulierte Wettfischen - *Heuchelei pur!!*

Das Schlimme dabei ist nicht, das dies damals alles so passiert ist - wie gesagt, dafür kann man Verständnis haben, auch wenns faktisch falsch war.

Das Schlimme ist, dass das *HEUTE NOCH IMMER!! offizielle Politik des VDSF ist*..
Noch heute meinen die Funktionäre des Naturschutzverbandes VDSF besser zu wissen als die Angler, wie man "richtig zu angeln hat".. 




> Ein sinnvolle Prüfung ist weder schlecht noch schränkt sie jemanden ein oder hält ihn gar vom Angeln ab.


Es gibt nur erstens keine sinnvolle Prüfung, zum zweiten zeigen die Zahlen aus Brandenburg, wo prüfungsfreies Angeln auf Friedfische möglich ist und zu einem weit überdurchschnittlichen Zuwachs an Anglern führt, dass eben genau diese Prüfungen viele vom Angeln abhalten. Dass aber dann viele dieser Friedfischangler nachfolgend noch die  Prüfung ablegen (die in Brandenburg aber, Gott sei Dank, auch eher als "Alibiprüfung" zu bezeichnen ist)..

Zudem habe ich  genau dazu einen konstruktiven Vorschlag gemacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081353&postcount=328




> Ebenso wie Deine Aussagen, jeder der für bestimmte Ansichten des VDSF ist solle zur PETA gehen


Ja, da hast Du recht, das ist Polemik...

Die mal leider immer wieder braucht, um die oft schweigende Mehrheit der Angler aufzuwecken...



> Alle die von Dir aufgeführten Verbote gehören in die Tonne, da gehen wir konform.


Und ALLE die von mir genannten Verbote werden eben auf Grund der oben genannten Richtlinien des VDSF heute immer noch von VDSF-Landesverbänden vertreten - Kein Wunder, der VDSF hatte ja auch dafür gesorgt, dass diese eingeführt wurden!! 

*Nur ein paar der "Verbechen" gegen die Anglerschaft der Naturschutzlandesverbände-VDSF nachfolgend, noch heute aktuell so vertreten:
**Baden-Württemberg und Saarland:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Nachtangelverbote!
*Bayern:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Rückwurfverbot!
*Niedersachsen: *VDSF-Naturschützer verlangen Prüfung, obwohl gesetzlich nicht gefordert 
*Schleswig Holstein:* VDSF-Naturschützer gegen tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen und gegen Erleichterungen des vom Gesetzgeber und Behörde gewollten leichteren Zugangs zum Angeln
*Hamburg:* VDSF-Naturschützer versuchen gegen die klare Erklärung der Behörde private Treffen von Anglern zu Gemeinschaftsfischen umzukonstruieren
und, und, und, und.....

Da lobe ich mir einen Anglerverband DAV, der sich klar gegen solche sinnlosen Restriktionen ausspricht und es auch schafft, dies weitgehend in seinen Landesverbänden durchzusetzen und in der Politik dafür zu kämpfen....




> Ein Verband für Angler ist wichtig, schon alleine um unsere Aussenwirkung besser zu vertreten: *Angler sind auch Naturschützer und keine Tierquäler*. Wenn dieses in der richtigen Art und Weise geschieht - ohne Polemik, auf sachlicher Ebene - werden auch die anglerfeindlichen Verbote wieder aus den Gesetzen verschwinden.


Vollkommene Zustimmung - nur ist das eben bis jetzt nicht mit dem Naturschutzverband VDSF zu erreichen, da der immer noch meint, Angler immer weiter reglementieren zu müssen, um das Angeln überhaupt zu erhalten.

Was nachweisbar und faktisch schlicht falsch ist, der Anglerverband DAV beweist das immer wieder..

*Daher nochmal, um die vielen in Schutz zu nehmen, die trotzdem sie im VDSF organisiert sind, vor Ort engagiert versuchen, etwas FÜR Angler zu tun:*


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich dabei so schade finde:
> Die Praktiker im VDSF, die vor Ort versuchen die Naturschutzpolitik des VDSF in noch einigermaßen anglerfreundliche Maßnahmen umzusetzen, haben entweder keine Möglichkeit oder nicht den Willen sich gegen die verkrustete Naturschutzaltherrenriege in ihren Landes- und Bundesverbänden durchzusetzen..
> 
> *Man könnte mit allem schon so viel weiter sein, wenn sich die was innerhalb des VDSF trauen würden!*
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



hphoe schrieb:


> Ich halte die "deutschen" Angler nicht für "per se" schlecht. Ein sinnvolle Prüfung ist weder schlecht noch schränkt sie jemanden ein oder hält ihn gar vom Angeln ab.
> 
> Deine Schlussfolgerung, dass nur weil der VDSF für eine Prüfung ist, wäre dieses eine unnötige Restriktion ist absolut falsch. Ebenso wie Deine Aussagen, jeder der für bestimmte Ansichten des VDSF ist solle zur PETA gehen #q#q#q
> 
> Thomas, Polemik und maßlose Übertreibungen sind bei einem solchen Thema weder angebracht noch bringen sie uns auch nur minimal weiter.



Der Deutsche Angler ist garantiert nicht per se schlecht. Es ist auch nicht alles automatisch schlecht, weil der VdSF dafür ist, aber der VdSF ist für vieles Schlechte.
Und wer aus persönlichen Gründen gegen Wettfischen, C&R, Setzkescher oder die lebende Made ist, gehört nicht automatisch zu den PETA-Symphatisanten. Jeder soll sein Hobby in vernünftigem Rahmen und nach eigenen moralischen Vorstellungen ausüben dürfen, ohne dafür abgewatsch zu werden. Kritisch wird es halt, wenn solche Maßstäbe per Gesetz auf alle übertragen werden sollen.

Ich erlaube mir mal zu interpretieren, was Thomas mit ( manchmal reichlich:q ) Herzblut im Grunde ausdrücken will, bzw. was ich dem entnehme. Oder auch, wie ich es erlebt habe.

In den berühmten 80ern kam die Tierschutzbewegung so langsam in Fahrt. Der VdSF sah sich mit einem Gegner konfrontiert, den er in all den Jahren zuvor so gut wie gar nicht auf dem Radar hatte. Wie in jedem Verein, Verband, Partei, gibt es überall jene und solche. Der VdSF wurde zu dieser Zeit, wie auch sehr viele Vereine, eher von mehr oder weniger verdienten Honoratioren geführt, denn von angelpolitisch ambitionierten und geschulten Leuten. Im Prinzip war der schlechteste gut genug, wenn er sich denn nur freiwillig für ein Amt zur Verfügung stellte. Auch das bitte nicht pauschal sehen, aber überwiegend war es so. 

Just diese Zeit und Situation war die Gelegenheit für einen ambitionierten, redegewandten und zudem noch juristisch hervorragend gebildeten Hermann Drosse´, innerhalb und außerhalb des Verbandes eine Bühne für persönliche Selbstdarstellung zu finden. Dazu gibt es sogar heute noch aussagekräftige Artikel über ihn und von ihm im www zu finden. Ich vermag nun nicht zu beurteilen, ob dieser Herr aus Überzeugung handelte, oder weil er eine Schwachstelle für selbstdarstellersche Handlungen fand, oder einfach nur, weil der Rechtsgelehrte mal allen Proleten ( O-Ton Drosse auf einer Landesverbandssitzung) zeigen wollte, wo in unserem Lande der Hammer hängt. Für Herrn Drosee war die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler tierquälerische Gestalten ohne Gefühl und Verstand (ebenfalls O-Ton auf eben jener Veranstaltung). Und wer es wagte, zu wiedersprechen, der wurde mit einem juristischen Verbalbombardement zu Boden geschmettert.
Da wurde offen gedroht, jeden vor den Kadi zu ziehen, der nicht mit seiner Art der Tierschutzgerechten Angelei einverstanden wäre. 
Rumms. Da saßen sie nun, die Honoratioren. Keine Ahnung von der Sache, keinerlei juristische Hintergründe, und vor allem keinerlei Lust, sich wegen ein paar Anglern vor den Kadi zerren zu lassen, von wem auch immer. Über durchgeführte Klagen gegen Angler, über manipulierte Fernsehberichte, wollen wir mal gar nicht mehr sprechen, tut uch nichts mehr zur Sache. 

Jedenfalls sahen sich Vorstände und Funktionäre, dessen heherste Aufgaben bis dato waren, ob man nun pro Tag drei oder vier Forellen entnehmen dürfe, ob man den Jahresbeitrag um eine Mark anheben könne, oder ob die nächste Versammlung in der Hafenschänke oder im Brauhaus stattfinden solle, plötzlich mit einer sehr ernsten Bedrohung konfrontiert. 

Ja nun, was tun ? Da ist ein Oberstaatsanwalt, der uns sagt, was uns droht. Und der uns sagt, was wir tun müssen. Also machen wir das doch einfach, dann haben wir Ruhe und uns kann nix passieren. 

So weit die Tatsachen aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung in der Verbands- und Vereinsarbeit.

Was dann in den Folgejahren zu beobachten war, war eine weiterführung genau jener Marschrichtung. Konfrontationen vermeiden, Streitpunkte mit Tier- und Naturschutz durch Verbote eliminieren, Angler die den Mund aufmachten als Gegner der Anglerschaft diskreditieren, die die Gefahr heraufbeschworen, dass eine Weigerung unweigerlich zu einem generellen Angelverbot führen würde. (Übrigens heute noch eine beliebte Methode, um Kritiker in den eigenen Reihen Mundtot zu machen).

Wir haben uns damals, oder wurden durch unsere eigenen Vertreter, tatsächlich als " schlechte Menschen " dargestellt, die etwas zu verbergen und/oder gutzumachen hatten. 

Aus diesem Stream ist der VdSF seit dieser Zeit nie wieder herausgekommen. Protagoniert wurden Vertreter der Tier- und Naturschutzlastigen Sparte oder solche, die mangels eigenem Willen oder Können Strohpuppenhaft ferngesteuert werden konnten.

Nach allem, was ich z.B. von Herrn Mohnert weiß und/oder von ihm selbst gehört habe, zähle ich ihn als Paradebeispiel dazu. 

Das, so interpretiere ich jedenfalls Thomas Zeilen, meint er damit, dass Angler schlechte Menschen seien. Nicht dass sie es sind, sondern das jeder, der gegen die VdSF Politik ist, als solcher diskreditiert wird. 

Und leider, leider schaffen es diejenigen im VdSF organisierten, real und liberal denkenden Angler (noch) nicht, diese oben schwimmende Schlacke aus anglerfeindlichem Protagonistentum zu durchbrechen. Viele haben schon die Flinte ins Korn geschmissen, andere sind zum DAV gewechselt, und der Rest harrt mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen auf bessere Zeiten oder verschleißt sich in internen Grabenkämpfen. 

Doch genau diese Menschen sind es, die den Rückhalt der Basis unbedingt brauchen. Die darauf angewiesen sind, dass die Basis sich aufrichtet und die Führung unter Druck setzt. 
Die Zeit der Diplomatie, der leisen Töne, der Konzessionsentscheidungen muss nun so schnell als möglich beendet werden. 

Paukenschläge, Offene Worte und herausreißen aus der Lethargie sind angesagt. Dazu sind (fast) alle Mittel recht. 

Dann, mit einer hoffentlich bald auf die Belange der Anglerschaft ausgerichteten Verbandsarbeit, unter Einbeziehung von Tier- und Naturschutz zu beiderseitigem Nutzen, dann erst kann man wieder leiser sprechen und die Arbeit des/der Verbandes/Verbände wirken lassen. 

Eigentlich brauchen wir wieder einen Hermann Drosse´, diesmal aber einen, der für die Anglerschaft agiert und nicht dagegen.


----------



## Alabalik (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Jose schrieb:


> zu allem anderen kann ich mich nicht äußern - einfach weil ich keine ahnung von mefos hab.
> 
> rechnen und ein ganz kleines bisschen denken manchmal aber schon: bis zu 60 mefos/tag, beachtlich.
> angeln, heißt es, wäre auch eine entspannende betätigung.
> ...



Das ist keine Spinnerei meinerseits. Sondern fakt.
In der Mündung des River Moy ist diese Fischerei möglich.
Es wird dort allerdings vom Boot aus gefischt und meist mit Naturködern, Sandaal und eingesalzenen Makrelenstreifen.
An der leichten Spinnrute mit kleinen Tobys oder Tasmanien Devils. Im oberen Mündungsgebiet wo mehr und mehr Aussüßung stattfindet auch mit der Flugrute.
Ausfahrten werden in Ballina angeboten.
Schau mal hier rein
http://www.northwestfisheries.ie/angelnirland/angelnirland.htm
Die meisten Fische werden releast.
Wir haben es meist so gemacht das wir drei oder vier zum essen entnommen haben.
Nun ist es aber so das die irischen Meerforellen, speziell auch vom Moy nicht die Durchschnittsgröße haben wie in der Ostsee.
Die größte die wir hatten wog 2,5 kg und die ausgerechnet meine Frau an einem goldenen Toby erwischt.
Es ist aber wirklich so das bei einer geführten Ausfahrt bis zu 60 Fische, manchmal auch mehr an den Haken gehen.


----------



## Alabalik (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ Ralle Post 40
Ich spar mir einfach alles zu zitieren sonst hats bald keinen Platz mehr im Thread.
Das Beispiel mit den Hechten in Irland passt prima.
Nun muß ich erst mal erklären welchen Status der Hecht und auch andere sogenannte Coarsfische in den Augen der irischen Anglerschaft hat.
Die meisten Iren fischen ausschließlich auf Salmoniden.
Matchfischen wird auch betrieben. Meist aber von Wettkampfanglern.
Der Hecht ist in erster Linie für den Angeltourismus extrem wichtig.
Das Groß der Angeltouristen vor allen Dingen aus Deutschland ist viele Jahre ausschließlich zum Hechtfischen angereist.
Nebenbei gabs auch noch reichlich Aale, da auch diese vom Normalangler in Irland nicht gern befischt werden.
Ja und dann gings dem Hecht an den Kragen. Massenfänge, Massenentnahme. Das ging eine Zeitlang gut aber irgendwann merkte man, autsch nix mehr Hechte.
Das hat das irischen Fischmanagment. Managment, so heißt das dort tatsächlich und wird stattlich betrieben durch das Fischereiminsterium, bewogen Restriktionen einzuführen.
Gesetzliche Bestimmungen.
Und es funktioniert, denn die Hechtbestände sind wieder top.
Was spricht denn auch schon dagegen den Leuten zu sagen.
Halt, nimm einen zum Essen mit und wenns sein muß auch einen als Trophy und mach erst wieder einen kalt wenn Du Hunger drauf hast und der letzte aufgegessen ist.
Und fang dich doof und dämlich aber release gefälligst.
So, wer hat die Hechtbestände dezimiert. Der Angeltourist.
Wer hat dafür gesorgt das man aus Norwegen nur noch, ich weiss nicht genau wieviel Kilo, Filet mitbringen darf? Der Angeltourist. Und wer ist der Hauptangeltourist in diesen Ländern?
Soviel zum gestörten Verhältnis zum Angeln und zum Fisch.
Auch an Thomas gerichtet.
Nun zum Thema Sportanglerlehrgang/Prüfung
Ralle hast Recht
Maximum Kokolores in vielen Bereichen des Lehrinhaltes und in der Praxis der Durchführung.
Deshalb habe ich geschrieben dieses zu aktualisieren und eine qualitative Aufwertung durchzusetzen.
Das Vergleichen mi einer Jägerprüfung ist vielleicht etwas überzogen gewesen, klar.
Aber eine ähnliche Form wäre doch ok.
Muß gar nicht so schwer werden oder teuer sein.
Wobei ich sagen möchte das ich einer der es wirklich will auch soweit dahinter klemmen würde das er die Prüfung locker aus dem Ärmel schüttelt.
Nur wollen muß man eben.
Die Prüfung oder den Lehrgang hier in Deutschland komplett und atoc sofort abschaffen zu wollen halte ich für Blödsinn.
Darüber kann man reden wenn hier erst mal die Voraussetzungen dafür geschaffen werden.
Die "Verbände" auch "Anglerverbände" sind noch nicht reif dafür.
Gruss Armin


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Darüber kann man reden wenn hier erst mal die Voraussetzungen dafür geschaffen werden.
> Die "Verbände" auch "Anglerverbände" sind noch nicht reif dafür.


Überreif für manches andere triffts eher - sorry, da kam doch glatt wieder mal die Polemik bei mir durch...

Für manchen, der sich mit Prüfung/Schein beschäftigt, kann es vielleicht auch mal interessant sein zu wissen, wer warum den Schein eingeführt hatte (die Nazis) und wie es nachfolgend zur Prüfung kam und vor allem dass es bessere Alternativen gibt!:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...und-pruefung-geschichte-und-alternativen.html


----------



## antonio (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

du pauschalisierst.
nicht der angeltourist hat dafür gesorgt sondern diejenigen, die sich nicht beherrschen konnten und einige gewerbliche, die ein großes geschäft gesehen haben.
und dann kamen eben die beschränkungen.
für die vernünftigen sind diese beschränkungen auch kein problem.

antonio


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Alabalik

Ich will hier nix vom Zaun hauen,aber in anderen foren schreibst du dieses hier

*Erstmal grundsätzlich. Maßige Fische werden abgeschlagen und nicht zurückgesetzt.*
*Untermaßige natürlich back ins Wasser*
*Was der Einzelne macht mag dahingestellt sein.
*
*http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=60713
* 
Also ich meine hier redest du so Anglerfreundlich und woanders lese ich solche Sätze von dir,kannst du mir mal bitte erklären wie das past bezw.von dir gemeint ist.

Ist nicht böse gemeint aber wenn du das so meinst wie ich es lese,dann könnte ich jetzt sagen wenn du das in Irland gutheißt,wie kannst du dann solche Sätze in Deutschen foren raushauen und gleichzeitig sagen die Iren machen es uns vor was besser ist wie es geht......

lg#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Leute, bitte nicht persönlich werden!

Seine Meinung ändern ist ja jedem zugestanden!

*Wir wünschen uns das ja sogar, z. B. von den wirklich für Anglern engagierten Leuten im Naturschutzverband VDSF, damit sich da endlich was positiv für uns Angler ändert..* 

*Unsere Unterstützung aus der Redaktion wäre da für diese VDSF-Leute mehr als sicher!!!*​

Und vor allem dann, wenn sich dann sowohl im VDSF- Bund an der grundsätzlichen Ausrichtung was ändert, wie auch in den Ländern, wo heute noch die Angler unter der anglerfeindlichen Einstellung der dortigen VDSF-Landesverbände ganz aktuell zu leiden haben....

Wir sind ja nicht per se gegen die im VDSF organisierten Leute, sondern nur gegen die verkrustete, überkommene Naturschutzeinstellung im VDSF, welche da von oben nach unten über Jahrzehnte zum Nachteil der Angler durchgedrückt wurde und heute leider auch noch wird!

*Nur ein paar der "Verbrechen" gegen die Anglerschaft der Naturschutzlandesverbände-VDSF nachfolgend, noch heute aktuell so vertreten:
**Baden-Württemberg und Saarland:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Nachtangelverbote!
*Bayern:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Rückwurfverbot!
*Niedersachsen: *VDSF-Naturschützer verlangen Prüfung, obwohl gesetzlich nicht gefordert 
*Schleswig Holstein:* VDSF-Naturschützer gegen tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen und gegen Erleichterungen des vom Gesetzgeber und Behörde gewollten leichteren Zugangs zum Angeln
*Hamburg:* VDSF-Naturschützer versuchen gegen die klare Erklärung der Behörde private Treffen von Anglern zu Gemeinschaftsfischen umzukonstruieren
und, und, und, und.....


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ist nicht Persönlich thomas,darum schrieb ich ja net böse gemeint,möchte nur wissen wie er das nun meint,und natürlich darf soll man sich ändern dürfen.

Ich frag ja nur freundlich nach.

#h


----------



## Alabalik (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



gründler schrieb:


> Alabalik
> 
> Ich will hier nix vom Zaun hauen,aber in anderen foren schreibst du dieses hier
> 
> ...



Man hält sich eben an die Gesetze des Heimatlandes.
Hab ich geschrieben:
Grundsätzlich.
Das läßt aber wiederum alles offen.
Hab ich geschrieben:
Was der Einzelne macht mag dahingestellt sein.
Na also.
Machen.
Gruss Armin
PS. Ich gehe Wettangeln, ich gehe in den Forellenpuff und ich schlage auch Fische ab und esse selbstgefangene Aale gern.
Aber ich release auch gern und nehme nicht alles mit.
Ok?


----------



## Hanns Peter (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber immer noch überzeugt werden, warum eine wie auch immer geartete Prüfung notwendig sein soll, bzw. was eine Prüfung nachhaltig bewirken kann, was man sich nicht selbst an Wissen aneignen könnte. Freiwillige Schulungen für jene, die es gerne nutzen wollen, ja. Mit Abstrichen könnte ich noch einsehen, dass man das waidgerechte Töten gezeigt bekommt. Das kann man aber in einer Stunde erlernen und der " Prüfungsfisch " oder alle folgenden, bis man es kann, wird dabei nicht weniger "leiden" als der erste selbst geangelte Fisch.


Das kannst Du aber auch auf fast jeden Beruf dann so anwenden. Es gibt in der Tat fast nichts, was man durch entsprechend lange Praxis nicht auch ohne Prüfung erlernen kann. Ein Lehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung soll diese Lernzeit doch nur verkürzen und vor allem intensivieren. Die Abschlussprüfung dokumentiert für jeden selbst den Umfang des erlernten. Wir lernen für uns und nicht für irgendeinen Verbandsoberen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Autsch, IHK ist ein rotes Tuch für mich als Selbstständigen.
> Jetzt hast Du mich ein wenig in´s wanken gebracht. Aber nur für einen Moment. Man könnte das mit der Fischereiabgabe koppeln. Mit einem Jahresbeitrag wie er heute besteht, dürfte das monetär locker zu bewältigen sein. Im Grunde gebeich Dir Recht, weil ich Zwangsmitgliedschaften eigentlich auch ablehne. Bei einem Verband, der sich tatsächlich und vernünftig für die Angelfischerei einsetzt, würde ich diese Kröte aber gerne schlucken. Denn eshätte (im Gegensatz zur IHK) einen unbestreitbaren Nutzen auch für mich.


Da auch ich Selbst und Ständig bin, habe ich dieses Beispiel gebracht. Deine Schlussargumentation lässt aber doch ohne Probleme eine Freiwilligkeit zu. Wenn man etwas vom Verband hat, tritt man auch bei. Ob man zu den Versammlungen erscheint oder sich anschließend auch einbringt ist eine andere Sache.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke dennoch, es kann auch mit den existierenden Verbänden funktionieren, wenn die verkrusteten Strukturen aufgebrochen werden und die Angler Ihren Hintern hochkriegen und die Leute in Position bringen, die die Interessen der Angler vertreten. Auch das geht nicht von heut auf morgen, wäre aber sicher der bessere, weil schnellere Weg.
> Dazu aber ist es unbedingt notwendig, dies alles in der Öffentlichkeit zu diskutieren. Man muss den Anglern klar machen, dass es eben doch jeden einzelnen direkt betrifft, was " die da oben " machen. Und das die " Ich will nur angeln " Mentalität dazu führen kann, dass man eben irgendwann nicht mehr " nur angeln" kann, sondern in einem Wust von Gesetzen und Vorschriften erstickt.



Ralf, es wäre mit den bestehenden Verbänden garantiert der schnellere Weg. Nur ist mit der jetzigen Spitze des VDSF - und der ist nun einmal der „stärkere“ Verband - unmöglich. Zumal in den LV auch jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht und auch von seinen Pfründen nichts abgeben will.

Ihr macht das hier im Board schon richtig gut. Es wird auf Probleme hingewiesen, die Schwachstellen und der Schwachsinn aufgezeigt usw. Meiner Meinung nach solltet Ihr aber, wie auch von anderen mehrfach angemerkt, etwas sachlicher agieren. Ihr schlagt sonst Türen zu, die evtl. noch benötigt werden (siehe z.B. LV-SH, zu denen Ihr einen guten Draht hattet/habt). Und das Eure Arbeit hier auch kritisch beäugt wird, merkt man auch daran, dass sich der VDSF-Präsi an Euch gewendet hat. Auch aus einem anderem Grund, wie er vorgab.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen...
> 
> Gerade weil der VDSF in den 80er und 90er Jahren - aus damaliger Sicht auch verständlich (nichtsdestotrotz falsch) - aus Anglern die besseren Naturschützer machen wollte und dabei eben unterstellte, man muss den Anglern (wie beim Nachtangelverbot auch, weil sie eben in Augen des Verbandes so schlecht sind, dass sie das selber gar nicht wissen können) das eben per Gesetz aufzwingen..


Dazu gibt mir Ralf aber Recht, indem er schreibt: 


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was dann in den Folgejahren zu beobachten war, war eine weiterführung genau jener Marschrichtung. Konfrontationen vermeiden, Streitpunkte mit Tier- und Naturschutz durch Verbote eliminieren, Angler die den Mund aufmachten als Gegner der Anglerschaft diskreditieren, die die Gefahr heraufbeschworen, dass eine Weigerung unweigerlich zu einem generellen Angelverbot führen würde. (Übrigens heute noch eine beliebte Methode, um Kritiker in den eigenen Reihen Mundtot zu machen).


Es wurde in vorauseilendem Gehorsam gehandelt, nicht weil die/alle Angler als schlecht angesehen wurden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher rührt ja die bis heute immer noch als VDSF-Richtlinie geltende Veröffentlichung, die der Naturschutzverband damals mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgekaspert hatte..
> http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/wettfischen.html
> 
> Und genau aus disem Grund, weil der Verband damals meinte, der Angler sei zu schlecht, um sich gesetzeskonform benehmen zu können, wurden dann die Angler auf Grund dieser Richtlinien nachfolgend in den Ländern immer weiter reglementiert.
> ...


Das hatte aber nicht mit den „schlechten“ Anglern zu tun, sondern mit der Angst vor weiterreichenden Verboten. Kann man natürlich drüber streiten, denn hierbei gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die größte Heuchelei sind dabei die in vielen VDFS-Verbänden und Vereinen stattfindenden Königs-, Gemeinschafts-, Traditionsfischen etc...
> Nichts anderes als verklausulierte Wettfischen - Heuchelei pur!!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme dabei ist nicht, das dies damals alles so passiert ist - wie gesagt, dafür kann man Verständnis haben, auch wenns faktisch falsch war.
> 
> Das Schlimme ist, dass das HEUTE NOCH IMMER!! offizielle Politik des VDSF ist..
> Noch heute meinen die Funktionäre des Naturschutzverbandes VDSF besser zu wissen als die Angler, wie man "richtig zu angeln hat"...


Auch hier kann ich Dir ohne Wenn und Aber zustimmen. Wer nicht angeln geht, kann es nicht wissen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur erstens keine sinnvolle Prüfung, zum zweiten zeigen die Zahlen aus Brandenburg, wo prüfungsfreies Angeln auf Friedfische möglich ist und zu einem weit überdurchschnittlichen Zuwachs an Anglern führt, dass eben genau diese Prüfungen viele vom Angeln abhalten. Dass aber dann viele dieser Friedfischangler nachfolgend noch die Prüfung ablegen (die in Brandenburg aber, Gott sei Dank, auch eher als "Alibiprüfung" zu bezeichnen ist)..


Eine sinnvolle Prüfung muss erst geschaffen werden, stimmt. Die jetzige ist in fast allen BL ein Witz. Nur warum ein prüfungsfreies Angeln auf Friedfische? Macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ob ich mich mit einem Boilie auf Karpfen ansetze oder mit totem Köfi auf Hecht, wo ist der Unterschied #d#d?

Ich plädiere nach wie vor zu einer sinnvollen Prüfung, die aus Praxis unter Anleitung und einem praxisnahen theoretischem Teil bestehen sollte.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ALLE die von mir genannten Verbote werden eben auf Grund der oben genannten Richtlinien des VDSF heute immer noch von VDSF-Landesverbänden vertreten - Kein Wunder, der VDSF hatte ja auch dafür gesorgt, dass diese eingeführt wurden!!
> 
> Nur ein paar der "Verbechen" gegen die Anglerschaft der Naturschutzlandesverbände-VDSF nachfolgend, noch heute aktuell so vertreten:
> Baden-Württemberg und Saarland: VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Nachtangelverbote!
> ...


Zwar wieder reichlich überzogen dargestellt (Verbrechen) aber leider nur zu wahr.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wer aus persönlichen Gründen gegen Wettfischen, C&R, Setzkescher oder die lebende Made ist, gehört nicht automatisch zu den PETA-Symphatisanten. Jeder soll sein Hobby in vernünftigem Rahmen und nach eigenen moralischen Vorstellungen ausüben dürfen, ohne dafür abgewatsch zu werden. Kritisch wird es halt, wenn solche Maßstäbe per Gesetz auf alle übertragen werden sollen.


Aber genau das hat Thomas so geschrieben, wobei ich ihm das nicht persönlich nehme sondern seinem „Herzblut“ zuschreiben .

Wir wollen dem Grunde nach das gleiche erreichen, nur der Weg ist etwas unterschiedlich.

Gruß
Hanns Peter

P.S.: Könnt Ihr nicht mal eine ordentliche Zitiermöglichkeit schaffen? Die jetzige ist extrem mühsam #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



hphoe schrieb:


> Das kannst Du aber auch auf fast jeden Beruf dann so anwenden. Es gibt in der Tat fast nichts, was man durch entsprechend lange Praxis nicht auch ohne Prüfung erlernen kann. Ein Lehrgang mit anschließender Prüfung soll diese Lernzeit doch nur verkürzen und vor allem intensivieren. Die Abschlussprüfung dokumentiert für jeden selbst den Umfang des erlernten. Wir lernen für uns und nicht für irgendeinen Verbandsoberen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, da haben wir etwas auseinanderdriftende Ansichten, weil ich die Angelfischerei für weniger komplex und gefährlich halte, als z.B. Fahrradfahren. Aber gut, das ist nur ein kleiner Teilaspekt.
> 
> ...



Stimmt.


----------



## Alabalik (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



antonio schrieb:


> du pauschalisierst.
> nicht der angeltourist hat dafür gesorgt sondern diejenigen, die sich nicht beherrschen konnten und einige gewerbliche, die ein großes geschäft gesehen haben.
> und dann kamen eben die beschränkungen.
> für die vernünftigen sind diese beschränkungen auch kein problem.
> ...



Ich pauschalisiere?
Natürlich hat der Angeltourist dafür gesorgt.
Denn diese konnten sich nicht beherrschen und würdens heute noch nicht wenn sie dürften.
Glaubt einer von Euch denn wirklich im Ernst das sich die Mehrzahl von Appellen an die Vernunft davon abhalten lassen würde?
Das dabei im Fall Norwegen auch gewerbliche mit Kühltransportern angereist sind glaub ich gern.
Waren aber bestimmt auch keine Deutschen.
Ich kann mich noch an Berichte im Blinker erinnern wo Norwegenfahrer mit Boxen voll geräucherter Aale posierten.
Titel:
So, in der ersten Woche wird der Urlaub finanziert.
Die werden zuhause verkauft.
Ich pauschalisiere, ich sehe die Realität.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ Thomas
Ich unterscheide schon lange, zwischen Tierschutz und Naturschutz, solltest du auch machen.
Deutschland ist das Tierschutzland, im Bereich Naturschutz eher Schlußlicht.
Fischartenschutz hat mehr mit dem Naturschutz zu tun.
Wettangeln, Setzkescher, u.s.w mit dem Tierschutz.
Tierschutz ist Bundesrecht das Fischereirecht Landesrecht!
Wenn sich beide Rechte wiedersprechen, gilt also das Tierschutzrecht.
Ein Glück das da noch das Europarecht darüber steht.

Über den Inhalt der Prüfung kann man sich streiten.
Ich will sie aber nicht missen!
Ansonsten kann man auch gleich alle Prüfungen anzweifeln.
Führerschein z.B warum?

Stell dier einen beliebigen Nachbarn vor, der ab morgen an deinem Gewässer fischt.
Würdest du ihn da angeln lassen ohne ihm mitzuteilen wie?
Aus Sicht von Ideealisten ist so etwas ok, alles per Selbstverantwortung.
Aber die Masse sind keine Ideealisten, die verhalten sich anders.
Habe ich in der eigennen Familie erlebt, hätte meinen Opa niemals unbeaufsichtigt ans eigene  Wasser gelassen.#d

Gesetze zu lehrnen macht nur Sinn, wenn man auch versteht warum diese erlassen wurden.
Dieses Grundwissen und einiges mehr im Lehrgang.

Darum stehe ich auch voll zum Landesverband in Niedersachsen.
Wenig Gesetze und sehr viel in Eigenverantwortung, eben auch die Prüfung.

Du hast mal geschrieben, hier sind alle Gewässer in Vereinshand, ja wenn sie nicht privat genutzt werden stimmt das wohl.
Darum befische ich aber auch so viele Gewässer das ich sie nicht mal alle kenne.
Das alles zu einem Beitrag von unter 100€.
Ein allgemeines Angelrecht halte ich für Schrott.
Allgemeinbesitz ist noch nie nachhaltig bewirtschaftet worden.
Da binn ich voll Kapitalist.
Nur Besitz fördert Eigenverantwortung.

Diese Freiheiten haben wir eben auch, weil der Verband rechtzeitig die Prüfung gefordert hat.

Es wird allgemein immer über die Verbände hergezogen!
Geht zur Vereinsversammlung und laßt euch wählen, nur zu.
Lustige Sache, geht ganz leicht.
Nur zum Angeln kommt man dann weniger.
Sicherlich ein Grund warum viele Angler den Versamlungen fehrnbleiben.
Aber dann nicht meckern, selbst Schuld.
Auch diese Angler zeigen wie weit es mit der Selbstverantwortung her ist.

Sicher, Nachtangelverbote und Bevormundung lehne ich ab.

Wenn ich mir aussuchen kann ob ich in einem Wettangelverband oder einem Naturschutzverband angeln möchte, werde ich den Naturschutzverband wählen.

Was noch fehlt, ein Verband angelnder Tierschützer.
Ohne es zu Wissen, auf dem Weg sind schon sehr viele.

@Alabalik
Ja,ja....die...Deut... Fleischmacher.
Da ist es wieder tierschützende Angler, klasse! 
Sinnvolles Fischen zu Lasten der Natur.
Gottlob steht in anderen Ländern Naturschutz vor dem Tierschutz. 
#h


----------



## antonio (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

du pauschalisierst in dem sinn, daß du alle über einen kamm scherst. nicht der tourist sondern manche touristen.
sicherlich diese sachen hats gegeben und gibt es heute auch noch.
nur eben mit dem unterschied, daß sie heute bestraft werden wenns rauskommt.
und es sind nicht nur deutsche.
und urlaub finanzieren ist quatsch wenn du mal rechnen würdest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



			
				Bernd2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kann man auch gleich alle Prüfungen anzweifeln.
> Führerschein z.B warum?


Weil es da um Menschenleben geht, bei der Angelei lediglich um kaltblütige Fische..
Ich unterscheide da definitiv, muss man als Natur- oder Tierschützer natürlich nicht, erst recht nicht als Tierrechtler, die ja jetzt schon die gleichen Rechte für Tiere wie für Menschen fordern....

Und alles andere was Du da schreibst von "Würdest du ihn da angeln lassen ohne ihm mitzuteilen wie?" und so weiter, ist die typische Angstmache, wie sie der VDSF immer vor sich herträgt, um seine anglerfeindlichen Restriktionen durchsetzen zu können (ich werfe nicht Dir persönlich damit die Angstmache etc. vor! Sondern dem VDSF, dass er durch diese unsinnige jahrzehntelange Argumentation so viele Angler zum stillhalten bewegen konne)..

Denn schon das heutige Gesetzeswerk im Bund (Bundesartenschutz-; Bundesnaturschutz- und Bundestierschutzgesetz) hat da schon alle Regelungen, die von jedem Angler - mit oder ohne Prüfung - eh befolgt werden *müssen..*

Auch ohne, dass der VDSF aus Angstmacherei und Fischneidargumenten heraus auch noch den Tier- und Naturschützern recht gibt, dass Angler nicht willens sind, sich an bestehende Gesetze zu halten..

Und was dabei rauskommt?

Genau das hier:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nur ein paar der "Verbrechen" gegen die Anglerschaft der Naturschutzlandesverbände-VDSF nachfolgend, noch heute aktuell so vertreten:
> **Baden-Württemberg und Saarland:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Nachtangelverbote!
> *Bayern:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Rückwurfverbot!
> *Niedersachsen: *VDSF-Naturschützer verlangen Prüfung, obwohl gesetzlich nicht gefordert
> ...


----------



## Alabalik (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



antonio schrieb:


> du pauschalisierst in dem sinn, daß du alle über einen kamm scherst. nicht der tourist sondern manche touristen.
> sicherlich diese sachen hats gegeben und gibt es heute auch noch.
> nur eben mit dem unterschied, daß sie heute bestraft werden wenns rauskommt.
> und es sind nicht nur deutsche.
> und urlaub finanzieren ist quatsch wenn du mal rechnen würdest.



Quatsch ist das was Du schreibst. Versuch mal selbst zu rechnen was 100 Kilo Aal wert sind, fertig geräuchert bei einem Kilopreis von sagen wir mal 40 bis 50 €.
Und wieviele Türken oder bla bla bla fahren nach Norwegen oder Irland zum Fischen?
Die Groß der Angeltouristen in diesen Ländern ist deutsch.
Der Rest sind Franzosen, Schweizer, Holländer und Briten.
Die Briten kannste schon mal komplett außer Acht lassen.
99,9% Releaser. Und auch der Franzose oder Holländer angelt viel zu gerne um ein Gewässer leerzuräubern. Er kommt lieber wieder und hat wieder einen schönen Angelurlaub.
Bleibt nicht mehr viel über wat?
@ Bernd
Die Fleischmacher, Meatmaker nennen sie meine irischen Freunde
auch. 
Ich kenne keine anderen außer mit einem D auf dem Nummernschild.


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Quatsch ist das was Du schreibst. Versuch mal selbst zu rechnen was 100 Kilo Aal wert sind, fertig geräuchert bei einem Kilopreis von sagen wir mal 40 bis 50 €.
> Und wieviele Türken oder bla bla bla fahren nach Norwegen oder Irland zum Fischen?
> Die Groß der Angeltouristen in diesen Ländern ist deutsch.
> Der Rest sind Franzosen, Schweizer, Holländer und Briten.
> ...



vielleicht sollte man sich von dem klischee des angel"touristen" langsam trennen, ebenso von der herabsetzung als 'meatmaker'.
ich kann das verhalten sehr gut verstehen - hab ich auch schon mal drangedacht (aber die trägheit, die trägheit...).

ich sehe das so wie die butterfahrten - vor allem, wenn ich die preise für kabeljau u.a. in den läden sehe.
natürlich verhungert keiner bei uns - aber der ein oder andere mag bald unbezahlbaren fisch: was liegt da näher als selber zu fahren?

hochmut ist hier fehl am platz - oder lasst demnächst die steinpilze stehen unf kauft die gefälligst für XXX,-€ das kilo - oder streicht eben auch das aus der küche.

wenn man da noch ein bisschen an meiner schraube dreht könnte man auch noch verständnis für meat-zu-geld-makern haben, hab ich nicht - im übrigen auch nicht für plünderzüge in zentnern.

also fangbeschränkung, ja - wobei ich die "kochtopfangler" noch eher akzeptieren kann als die fließband-rein-raus-angler.

für mich liegt das grundsätzliche missverständnis in dem wörtchen angelSPORT, das ding der verbände.
und die wollen/müssen sich natürlich naturschützerisch maskieren, um ihrem 'sportlichen' treiben nachzugehen.
was hilft da mehr, als auf irgendwelche "dreckschw..." mit dem finger zu zeigen.

heucheln ist sowas von leicht...

(ist das jetzt OT?)


----------



## Alabalik (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Nein es ist nicht OT. 
Nur wir können hier quatschen und schreiben bis zum Santnimmerleinstag wie und was besser ist oder verbessert werden kann.
Es wird nichts bei raus kommen.
Überlegen sollte man erstmal was machbar wäre in unserer schönen Bundesrepublik Deutschland.
Ich schreibe ausdrücklich unseren Staatnamen aus.
BRD find ich sowas zum Kotzen.
Was ist machbar mit unseren beiden Hauptverbänden.
Dem VDSF dem Naturschutzv... hoppla. VDSF- Verband Deutscher Sportfischer? Besser ein neuer Name VDN.
Und mit dem DAV dem Verband für den Angler.
Zur Zeit wohl eher nix.
Aber ich bin wohl auch nicht mehr der einzige hier in diesem Thread der glaubt irgendeinem Verband angehören zu müssen.
Ohne dieses ganze Verbandsge*******, wären wir da nicht weit besser bedient?
Vereine kann es auch so geben. Die sind nicht Verbandsabhängig.
Aber wir Deutschen brauchen sowas wohl um geleitet zu werden.
Schützenverband, Keglerverband, Anglerverband und was weiss ich noch was für Vebände es so gibt.
Gehts auch ohne? Wie sehen denn das die Gegner des VDSF und DAV Sympaticos?


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ Thomas 9904
tierschutzkonformes Wettangeln - das ist ein Widerspruch in sich !
Jeder Kochtopfangler ist normaler als ein Wettangler.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> @ Thomas 9904
> tierschutzkonformes Wettangeln - das ist ein Widerspruch in sich !
> Jeder Kochtopfangler ist normaler als ein Wettangler.




Das musst Du jetzt aber mal erklären, was an tierschutzkonformem Wettangeln widersprüchlich sein soll ??


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Ohne dieses ganze Verbandsge*******, wären wir da nicht weit besser bedient?
> Vereine kann es auch so geben. Die sind nicht Verbandsabhängig.
> Aber wir Deutschen brauchen sowas wohl um geleitet zu werden.




Du verkennst die Situation. Angelrverbände gibt es, und es wird sie auch weiter geben. Ob Du dafür oder dagegen bist, oder ob Du das gut oder schlecht findest, ändert daran nix.

Aber: Diese Verbände beeinflussen die Gesetzgebung. Die Verbände sind der Gesprächspartner von Politik und Behörden, und was die miteinander sprechen betrifft über die Gesetze auch den nicht organisierten Angler.

Die Existenz von Verbänden kann man nicht diskutieren. Es gibt sie, und deren Arbeit betrifft *alle* Angler. Auch Dich.
Um dem zu entgehen kann man sich entweder engagieren und etwas zu ändern versuchen, oder eben auswandern. 
Was anderes gibts nicht.


----------



## antonio (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Quatsch ist das was Du schreibst. Versuch mal selbst zu rechnen was 100 Kilo Aal wert sind, fertig geräuchert bei einem Kilopreis von sagen wir mal 40 bis 50 €.
> Und wieviele Türken oder bla bla bla fahren nach Norwegen oder Irland zum Fischen?
> Die Groß der Angeltouristen in diesen Ländern ist deutsch.
> Der Rest sind Franzosen, Schweizer, Holländer und Briten.
> ...



weil ja auch die meisten nach norwegen fahren um aal zu fangen.#d
mal abgesehen vom aalfangverbot in norwegen.
und noch mal ja die fleischmacher gab und gibt es aber das ist nicht der überwiegende teil der deutschen touristen.

antonio


----------



## volkerm (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hallo,

glücklicherweise konnte ich bisher in vielen Ländern fischen.
ÜBERALL, außer im damaligen Ostblock, ging es bezüglich der Bürokratie entspannter zu als hier.
Wenn ich hier in MV mit dem Boot losziehe, habe ich, denke ich, etwa 8 eingeschweißte Kopien dabei.
Ist aber auch wieder Mist; im Sommer wurde ich von der Fischereiaufsicht "Letztmalig ohne Bußgeld" darauf hingewiesen, diese Dokumente im Original mitzuführen.
Toll, offenes Boot.
Um den Ansprüchen Genüge zu tun, sollte ich vielleicht in mein jetziges Boot noch einen wasserdichten Dokumenten- Schrank einlaminieren.
Obendrauf kommt dann ein wasserdichter Glaskasten für die, natürlich permanent berichtigten, Seekarten.
Die sind ja auch immer, im Original, mitzuführen.
Ich denke, die sind A2.
Das ist grotesk.
Tut da einer der Verbände was gegen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@antonio und Alabalik

Euer Diskussionszweig gehört in dieser Tiefe nicht in dieses Thema. Sorry, aber das verwässert die Diskussion.
Statt dessen könnte man daran aber aufführen *wie* man in den jeweiligen Ländern damit umgegangen ist.

Nämlich ohne Angelverbote, sondern mit Fangbeschränkungen.

Ein prima Beispiel, dass man Auswüchse auch eindämmen kann, ohne gleich das angeln an sich einzuschränken.


----------



## antonio (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

jo hast recht ralle.
und um solche auswüchse einzudämmen sollten eben sinnvolle regeln erstellt werden und was das wichtigste ist auch kontrolliert werden.
die beste regel nützt ohne entsprechende kontrolle gar nix.
also regeln im interesse der angler und nicht gegen das angeln.
und wenn schon einschränkungen dann aber auch nicht immer nur für eine gruppe.
um mal bei norwegen zu bleiben, das aalfangverbot gilt nicht nur für angler.
also wenn zu drastischen maßnahmen gegriffen werden muß dann für alle beteiligten.

antonio


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du verkennst die Situation. Angelrverbände gibt es, und es wird sie auch weiter geben. ...



und selbst dann, wenn es nirgendwo mehr fische geben wird.

merke: verbände sind erstmal "verbände an sich" (mache sogar weiß und rund um den kopf)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> also regeln im interesse der angler und nicht gegen das angeln


Das ist genau der Punkt!!

Und wenn sich ein Verband bzw. seine Gliederungen hinstellt, und Dinge fordert oder unterstützt wie Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote, Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettangelns; oder wenn er vom Gesetzgeber geplante Erleichterunge nbeim Zugang zum Angeln sogar bekämpft statt fördert, da darf sich ein solcher Verband nicht anmnaßen, für Angler sprechen zu wollen.

Beispiel: 
Außer Verbandsfunktionären kenne ich keinen Angler, der vom Gesetzgeber ein Nachtangelverbot fordert. Wer als Angler nachts nicht angeln will, der geht halt nachts nicht raus. Aber die meisten Angler sind so vernünftig, dass sie deswegen nicht ein geetzliches Verbot des Nachtangelns fordern.

Im Unterschied zu VDSF-Landesverbänden...

Und der Buhndesverband ist nicht in der Lage, weil er Angst hat, dass starke Landesverbände austreten, wenn man ihnen eine Richtung vorgibt - und damit viel Kohle verloren geht...

Braucht man dann überhaupt einen oslchen Bundesverband?

Wäre ich VDSF - Funktionär, würde ich mindestens die Landesverbände Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Saarland, Niedersachsen und Hamburg wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten ausschliessen (Handeln gegen die Interessen der Angler..). Denn es findet sich ja augenscheinlich weder bei den Funktionären noch bei den sie tragenden Vereinen jemand, der den anglerfeindlichen Umtrieben dieser Landesverbände Einhalt gebietet...

Da trifft dann wieder Joses Anmerkung eher zu:


> merke: verbände sind erstmal "verbände an sich"


Da gehts wohl zuerst mal um Pfründe, wie die Funktionsträger bei Laune gehalten werden, wie man auf der einen Seite genügend zahlende Angler bekommt, aber auf der anderen Seite seine eigenen Gewässer von "Gastanglern" weitgehend befreit - der pure Fischneid also..


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



			
				Thomas9904
 
[B schrieb:
			
		

> [*I]Und alles andere was Du da schreibst von "Würdest du ihn da angeln lassen ohne ihm mitzuteilen wie?" und so weiter, ist die typische Angstmache, wie sie der VDSF immer vor sich herträgt, um seine anglerfeindlichen Restriktionen durchsetzen zu können (ich werfe nicht Dir persönlich damit die Angstmache etc. vor! Sondern dem VDSF, dass er durch diese unsinnige jahrzehntelange Argumentation so viele Angler zum stillhalten bewegen konne[/I]*[/B]
> 
> 
> Na eine Persöhnliche Meinung sieht aber anders aus!
> ...


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...Warum?



sei mir nicht böse - kannst du das noch mal schreiben?
ich versteh rein gar nichts was du meinst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



			
				Bernd2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um einen Link zum Nachtangelverbot, da würde ich auch echt stinksauer werden.
> Warum?


Die Regierung Baden-Württemberg wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben, *der Naturschutzverband VDSF in B-W kämpte (leider erfolgreich) gegen die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes *(wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine anderen Feinde mehr...)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20481

*Und da der unsägliche und mehr als anglerfeindliche Text des VDSF in Baden-Württmberg:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26131

PS:
Zum Thema Niedersachsen:
Ich kann ja nun wirklich nix dafür, wenn in Niedersachsen es auch einen § 57 gibt. nachdem der Perso reicht::


> § 57 Nds. FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24 , 25 ) den Fischfang ausübt,* hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein)* und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.



Vom Kampf der Verbände in Niedersachsen gegen die von Dir genannten § (welche ja diesem § 57 widersprechen), hab ich bis dato noch nichs gehört (warum auch? Generiert ja schöne Kurseinnahmen) - und daher gehört eben Niedersachsen auch in die Liste (die sich sicher ohne Probleme noch wesentlich erweitern lässt...):


> *Nur ein paar der "Verbrechen" gegen die Anglerschaft der Naturschutzlandesverbände-VDSF nachfolgend, noch heute aktuell so vertreten:
> **Baden-Württemberg und Saarland:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Nachtangelverbote!
> *Bayern:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Rückwurfverbot!
> *Niedersachsen: *VDSF-Naturschützer verlangen Prüfung, obwohl gesetzlich nicht gefordert
> ...


----------



## antonio (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

warum werden in nds im fischereigesetz einschränkungen zum vereinsrecht gemacht, warum muß ein angelverein dort gemeinnützig sein.so was gehört nicht ins fischereigesetz.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Keine Frage, antonio, aber weil sich das die dortigen Verbände nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern das noch unterstützen um weiterhin an die Kohle der Kurse zu kommen, genau deswegen gehört ja auch Niedersachsen in diese Liste..


----------



## MefoProf (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hallo,

ich muß schon sagen, dass ich ziemlich schockiert darüber bin, was dieser "Anglerverband" so alles treibt. 

Das hab ich bislang so auch nicht gewußt, da ich als Emigrant nur noch ein sehr geringes Interesse an deutscher Verbandsarbeit/politik habe. Was hier allerdings so alles zu Tage kommt, ist nach meinem Dafürhalten ein Skandal ohne Gleichen. Da isind die Jungs und Mädels von der PETA ja die reinsten Waisenknaben. Da weiß man wenigstens woran man ist :q.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Leider ist das so, ja...


----------



## MefoProf (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Armes Anglerdeutschland |gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Tja, wie gesagt:
Wer solche als Vertreter der Anglerschaft getarnten Naturschutzverbände hat, braucht als Angler keine weiteren Feinde mehr, keine Gesetzgeber, keine Schützer, keine Peta....

Da ist die Geschichte in B-W nur ein extremes Beispiel, wie die Beispiele aus anderen Bundesländern zeigen. 

Aber beileibe eben kein Einzelfall im VDSF...

Die Regierung Baden-Württemberg wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben, *der Naturschutzverband VDSF in B-W kämpfte (leider erfolgreich) gegen die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes *(wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine anderen Feinde mehr...)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20481

*Und da der unsägliche und mehr als anglerfeindliche Text des VDSF in Baden-Württmberg:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26131




> *Nur ein paar der weiteren "Verbrechen" gegen die Anglerschaft der Naturschutzlandesverbände-VDSF nachfolgend, noch heute aktuell so vertreten:
> **Baden-Württemberg und Saarland:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Nachtangelverbote!
> *Bayern:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Rückwurfverbot!
> *Niedersachsen: *VDSF-Naturschützer verlangen Prüfung, obwohl gesetzlich nicht gefordert
> ...



Wir sind ja nicht per se gegen die im VDSF organisierten Leute, sondern nur gegen die verkrustete, überkommene Naturschutzeinstellung im VDSF, welche da von oben nach unten über Jahrzehnte zum Nachteil der Angler durchgedrückt wurde und heute leider auch noch wird!

Viele Leute im VDSF engagieren sich wirklich für die Belange der Angler vor Ort..

Es ist nur schade, dass gerade diese Praktiker auf Grund der vielen Arbeit, welche sie schon leisten, keine Zeit haben, sich um den grundsätzlich falschen und anglerfeindlichen Kurs des VDSF insgesamt zu kümmern und diese verkrusteten Altherrenstrukturen aufzubrechen und den VDSF wieder auf einen Kurs zu führen, den die Angler insgesamt dann auch wieder unterstützen können..

Diese Leute innerhalb des VDSF, die sich wirklich um die Belange der Angler und nicht um  ein Funktionärsdasein kümmern, haben nach wie vor meinen größten Respekt!


----------



## MefoProf (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hier in DK haben wir zwar nur einen Anglerverband, aber das ist wenigstens auch ein richtiger Anglerverband.:q

Darüber hinaus sind die auch in Fragen des Naturschutzes sehr aktiv und haben da schon jede Menge bewegt. Angeln und Naturschutz können also durchaus Hand in Hand gehen. 

Den Schutz des Kormorans treibt unser Sportfischerverband allerdings auch nicht weiter voran  :q. das müssen dann eben andere Verbände übernehmen.

#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hallo Leute,

Euere Gejammere fasziniert mich immer mehr. Bei den meisten Vereinen steht über die Wintermonate die Jahreshauptversammlung an. Dann stellt doch bitte entsprechende Anträge, verlangt eine öffentliche Diskussion zur Hauptversammlung und macht halt endlich mal den Mund auf. Bei demokratischen Prozessen ist es halt so, dass derjenige, der nichts sagt, sich ungewollt doch der Mehrheit anschließt.

Vielleicht sollte man mal darüber nachdenken, dass wütende Postings in Foren oftmals einfach nur Ventilfunktion haben. Da wird Dampf abgelassen, was dazu führt, dass letztlich nicht mehr ausreichend Energie/Wut vorhanden ist um auf der Vereinsversammlung aktiv zu werden. Aber dazu bräuchte es halt Leute mit Mumm und keine Dampfplauderer, die nach dem fünften Bier darüber sinnieren, was sie dem Vorstand schon immer mal sagen wollten aber leider irgendwie nie dazu kommen.

Habe die Ehre

Fischer am Inn


----------



## Jungpionier (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muß schon sagen, dass ich ziemlich schockiert darüber bin, was dieser "Anglerverband" so alles treibt.
> 
> ...



Die Anglerschaft hat diese Leute doch selbst gewählt. Müssen sie halt andere wählen, ganz einfach. Wenn die Mehrheit sich nicht für die Verbandspolitik interessiert und nur zombiehaft den Finger bei den Wahlen habt, dann ist sie selbst dranschuld.
Außerdem machen nicht DAV oder VDSF die Fischerei-Gesezte, sondern die Landtage. Der Einfluss der Anglerverbände wird dabei eher gering sein. Gewässer und die damit verbundenen Biotope gehören nicht den Anglern, sondern sind Allgemeingut. Also haben da Tierschützer, Segler, Berufsfischer, Ornitholgen, Förster usw. berechtigterweise genauso mitzureden.
So dass der DAV und VDSF wohl öfters auch Kompromisse mit den anderen Gewässer-Nutzern eingehen *müssen*. Den Anglern erscheint das natürlich dann ungerecht, da diese die ganzen Hintergründe nicht kennen.

Ich glaube und hoffe nicht, dass DAV oder VDSF gezielt Sanktionen gegen Angler fordern. Eine strengere Regulierung des Angelns ist vielleicht auch nötig, da die Zahl der Angler steigt und die Fischbestände wegen Kormoran, immer sauberer werdenden (=nährstoffärmeren) Gewässern usw. abnehmen.

Bei den ganzen "Verbrechen", die hier aufgezählt wurden, fehlen die Stellungnahmen der Verbände, warum sie diese angeblich gefordert haben. Ohne Hintergrundwissen lässt sich immer schnell meckern und urteilen. Das Nachtangelverbot und Rückwurfverbot ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich für die dortigen Angler. Bei den anderen Punkten kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Anglerschaft das auch gespalten sieht. So dass man das nicht als "Verbrechen" betiteln sollte, nur weil diese nicht den persönlichen Geschmack treffen.

Die Anglerschaft selbst sollte auch an ihrem Bild arbeiten, wie es in den Medien wiedergegeben wird. Anglern ist ja nun mehr als 2-wöchiges Camping an Karpfenseen, wo die Wasserschweine schon eigene Namen haben. Mir scheint, dass das Bild des Karpfenanglers in den Medien überbewertet wird. Gerade dieser ist leichtes Futter für den Nabu, da dieser Fische nicht des Essens Willen fängt, aus der Wiese einen Campingplatz macht und einige schwarze Schafe ihren Müll liegen lassen, die dann leider als Aushängeschild des Deutschen Anglers dienen.

Weiß jemand, was nun aus der Fusion wird? Da hört man ja gar nichts mehr  davon. Wäre natürlich ne tolle Sache, wenn das klappt. So könnte man  mit vereinten Kräften gegen die anderen Gewässernutzer argumentieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Euere Gejammere fasziniert mich immer mehr. Bei den meisten Vereinen steht über die Wintermonate die Jahreshauptversammlung an. Dann stellt doch bitte entsprechende Anträge, verlangt eine öffentliche Diskussion zur Hauptversammlung und macht halt endlich mal den Mund auf. Bei demokratischen Prozessen ist es halt so, dass derjenige, der nichts sagt, sich ungewollt doch der Mehrheit anschließt.



Sehr richtig. Darum haben wir hier

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

ja auch versucht aufzuzeigen, wie man sowas angehen kann.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Achso, die Offenlegung aller Schwachpunkte in den Landesverbänden ist in Deinen Augen also "Gejammere" #d#d#d

Wir haben doch oft genug klar gestellt, was auf dem verbandsdemokratischen Weg "laufen" könnte, aber das kann nicht das einzige sein, auf das wir uns fokussieren.
Immerhin scheint es ja immer noch irgendwie so zu sein, dass führende deutsche Verbandsfunktionäre einen einzigen großen Anglerbundesverband anstreben, der dann als neuer Verband (nach einer Fusion und nicht nach dem Schlucken des einen durch den anderen Verband) eine neue Satzung bekommt, die dann auch richtungsweisend für die angeschlossenen Landesverbände sein wird. 
Und solange irgendjemand, der an dem Entstehen dieser Satzung und den damit uns Anglern drohenden Reglementierungen mit bestimmt, halte ich es für unsere journalistische Pflicht, über alle möglichen Missstände und Gefahren dieser Art so offen und intensiv wie möglich zu schreiben.


----------



## Jungpionier (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



ivo schrieb:


> Nein das ist keine tolle Sache (mehr). Der VDSF versucht jetzt seinen Verhandlungspartner über den Tisch zu ziehen um seine "mitgliederfreundliche" Politik fortzuführen.
> Deshalb wurde auch vom VDSF sein Anteil an der 12er-Kommission  abgezogen. Herrn Mohnert ging wohl die Anglerfreundlichkeit zu weit. Jetzt will man einen Naturschutzverband haben! Darauf kann ich verzichten. Dann können wir uns gleich NABU und Konsorten anschließen.



Echt, nen Naturschutzbund? Ist ja lachhaft. Davon gibt es wohl schon zu genüge, die sich über Wehwehchen der Vögel den Kopf zerbrechen. Da müssen wir Angler nicht auch noch mitmachen. Dann dürfen wir wahrscheinlich weitermachen wie bisher aufräumen, Fische besetzen, Gewässerpflege -> bis auf Angeln. Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen? #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Die Anglerschaft hat diese Leute doch selbst gewählt. Müssen sie halt andere wählen, ganz einfach. Wenn die Mehrheit sich nicht für die Verbandspolitik interessiert und nur zombiehaft den Finger bei den Wahlen habt, dann ist sie selbst dranschuld.
> 
> Stimmt, aber grade deswegen muss man ja zumindest den Versuch machen, die Anglerschaft aufzurütteln.
> 
> ...



Die Fusion wäre eine tolle Sache, wenn der fusionierte Verband für alle Angler arbeitet. Ansonsten wäre es eine Katastrophe. 
 Zum Stand der Dinge scheint es zru Zeit so zu sein, dass sich beide Verbände nochmal sammeln und ihre Position überdenken müssen.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Die Anglerschaft hat diese Leute doch selbst gewählt. Müssen sie halt andere wählen, ganz einfach. Wenn die Mehrheit sich nicht für die Verbandspolitik interessiert und nur zombiehaft den Finger bei den Wahlen habt, dann ist sie selbst dranschuld.
> 
> Da hast du natürlich Recht mit den Wahlen. Was ich allerdings anprangere, ist den Titel Anglerverband zu führen und sich in Wirklichkeit für ganz andere Interessen einzusetzen wie zB Nauturschutz und Volksgesundheit|uhoh: und den Interessen der Angler entgegenzuwirken. Da ist einfach grob irreführend.
> 
> ...



Das war nur mal meine Meinung zu dem Ganzen und mehr werde ich dazu sicherlich auch nicht mehr schreiben, da es mich zum Glück kaum betrifft. 

Aber wenn der VDSF es denn schaffen sollte, eine generelle Mefoschonzeit in SH einzugführen, (ent) nehme ich dankend alle Fische entgegen, die sich aus dem Süden hierher verirren sollten :q

#h


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zum Stand der Dinge scheint es zur Zeit so zu sein, dass sich beide Verbände nochmal sammeln und ihre Position überdenken müssen.



Muppetshow! #d


----------



## Jungpionier (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Danke für Antwort @ Ralle #h

Verstehe dann halt nicht, dass die meisten Anglern dann trotzdem diese Leute wählen, die sich nicht mit dem nötigen PRO-Angler-Engagement einsetzen.
Entweder ist es den Leuten egal (spätestens bis sie nur noch mit einer Rute am 31.April in ungeraden Schaltjahren angeln dürfen) oder es fehlen die Alternativen.
Na gut dann warten wir erstmal mal ab, was sich noch zur Fusion ergibt. Vielleicht sollte man die alten Bonzen einfach vom zukünftigen(?) neuen Verband ausschließen und den liberalen, echten Anglervertreten, die es ja sowohl beim VDSF also auch DAV geben wird, den Vorzug geben.


----------



## Jungpionier (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Geht ja fix hier 

Danke an alle. Ich kann mir halt einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein Anglerverband ein Nachtangelverbot unterstützt! ;+
Da muss doch irgendwas dahinterstecken! Entweder wollter der NABU angeln total verbieten oder keine Ahnung. (Das meine ich damit, dass die Stellungnahmen fehlen).
Sollte er das grundlos gefordert haben, dann müssten die Angler die Verbandsspitze doch längst davon gejagt haben! In BaWü ist man doch sonst fix beim Demonstrieren (S21)!
Gab es denn keinen "Aufstand" der Angler dagegen? Oder angelt man in BaWü nicht nachts und es ist fast allen wurscht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Gab es denn keinen "Aufstand" der Angler dagegen? Oder angelt man in BaWü nicht nachts und es ist fast allen wurscht?


Wie üblich beim VDSF bekam da der normale Angler ja nichts mit bis es wieder zu spät war...

Und dann war es halt  zu spät..

Wurde es auf Vereinsversamlungen angeprochen, soll es in Karlsruhe mal den Fall gegeben haben, dass der Verbandsvorsitzende daraufhin gesagt habe, wenn der Verein das Nachtangelverbot aufheben will, werden "Köpfe rollen und der Verein nichts mehr im Verband zu sagen haben"...

*Und das alles, obwohl ja der Gesetzgeber das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte!!!!!*




> Verstehe dann halt nicht, dass die meisten Anglern dann trotzdem diese Leute wählen, die sich nicht mit dem nötigen PRO-Angler-Engagement einsetzen.


Weil die allermeisten nicht im Verein sind wegen der damit verbundenen Verbandspolitik, sondern sie schlicht nur angeln wollen und das oft nur an Vereinsgewässern können...

Dass sie aber gerade durch das "stillhalten" die anglerfeindliche Naturschutzpolitik des VDSF unterstützen, merken sie meist erst dann, wenns wieder mal zu spät ist...

*Nicht umsonst weisen wir immer wieder darauf hin, dass auch der einzelne Angler über seinen Verein Einfluss nehmen kann:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html



> Vielleicht sollte man die alten Bonzen einfach vom zukünftigen(?) neuen Verband ausschließen und den liberalen, echten Anglervertreten, die es ja sowohl beim VDSF also auch DAV geben wird, den Vorzug geben.


Das wäre sicherlich zielführend....

Bis dahin muss man aber eben auch immer wieder den Anglern klarmachen, für was der Naturschutzverband VDSF in der Realtität steht und was er in der Realität gegen die Angler alles so unternimmt - nur so kann man langsam ein Umdenken erreichen..

Daher, wie gesagt:
Wer solche als Vertreter der Anglerschaft getarnten Naturschutzverbände hat, braucht als Angler keine weiteren Feinde mehr, keine Gesetzgeber, keine Schützer, keine Peta....

Da ist die Geschichte in B-W nur ein extremes Beispiel, wie die Beispiele aus anderen Bundesländern zeigen. 

Aber beileibe eben kein Einzelfall im VDSF...

Die Regierung Baden-Württemberg wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben, *der Naturschutzverband VDSF in B-W kämpfte (leider erfolgreich) gegen die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes *(wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine anderen Feinde mehr...)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20481

*Und da der unsägliche und mehr als anglerfeindliche Text des VDSF in Baden-Württmberg:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26131




> *Nur ein paar der weiteren "Verbrechen" gegen die Anglerschaft der Naturschutzlandesverbände-VDSF nachfolgend, noch heute aktuell so vertreten:
> **Baden-Württemberg und Saarland:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Nachtangelverbote!
> *Bayern:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Rückwurfverbot!
> *Niedersachsen: *VDSF-Naturschützer verlangen Prüfung, obwohl gesetzlich nicht gefordert
> ...



Wir sind ja nicht per se gegen die im VDSF organisierten Leute, sondern nur gegen die verkrustete, überkommene Naturschutzeinstellung im VDSF, welche da von oben nach unten über Jahrzehnte zum Nachteil der Angler durchgedrückt wurde und heute leider auch noch wird!

Viele Leute im VDSF engagieren sich wirklich für die Belange der Angler vor Ort..

Es ist nur schade, dass gerade diese Praktiker auf Grund der vielen Arbeit, welche sie schon leisten, keine Zeit haben, sich um den grundsätzlich falschen und anglerfeindlichen Kurs des VDSF insgesamt zu kümmern und diese verkrusteten Altherrenstrukturen aufzubrechen und den VDSF wieder auf einen Kurs zu führen, den die Angler insgesamt dann auch wieder unterstützen können..

Diese Leute innerhalb des VDSF, die sich wirklich um die Belange der Angler und nicht um  ein Funktionärsdasein kümmern, haben nach wie vor meinen größten Respekt!


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Regierung Baden-Württemberg wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben, *der Naturschutzverband VDSF in B-W kämpte (leider erfolgreich) gegen die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes *(wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine anderen Feinde mehr...)
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20481
> 
> *Und da der unsägliche und mehr als anglerfeindliche Text des VDSF in Baden-Württmberg:*
> ...


 
§57 hat wenig mit der Prüfung zu tun, er dient der Personenfeststellung. (beide Ausweise haben ein Bild)
Der Fischereischein wird aber nur gegen vorlage der Prüfung ausgestellt.(es gab Übergangsfristen)
Anders als in den anderen Bundesländern ist der Fischereischein aber nicht vorgeschrieben.
Es giebt aber auch einige wenige freie Gewässerbereiche, meist an der Küste!
Ich nenne sie mal Grauzohnen....da reicht der Perso, aber ob dies rechtlich ist?
Da geht es voll ab...., echt super Werbung für die Prüfung!

Ich als Niedersachse bin so wie es ist zufrieden!#6

Der LV wird sicher nicht reich durch die Lehrgänge!
Je Teilnehmer 25€ an den LV.
Damit werden Ausweise, Prüfungsunterlagen und die Aufwandsentschädigung + Km der Prüfer entrichtet.
Bei einem kleinen Lehrgang ein glattes Minus.#c

@Thomas
Danke für den Link,|bigeyes

Jetzt verstehe ich Euren Feldzug.#6 
So auf den ersten Eindruck, (ohne Hintergründe zu kennen)
Misstrauensantrag,abwählen und wegen Verbandsschädigendem Verhalten...entfehrnen!
Noch ist Zeit,......... heute.

Kommt mir vor, wie ein Steuerberater, der seine Kunden beim Finanzamt anzeigt und deren Akten gleich mit überreicht:c.
Man könnte an einen Aprilscherz denken wenn man das liest.
Da bin ich voll bei Euch! :v

habe jetzt erst gelesen wie lange das her ist.
Sind schon gesetzliche oder personalische Änderungen gemacht worden?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kommt mir vor, wie ein Steuerberater, der seine Kunden beim Finanzamt anzeigt und deren Akten gleich mit überreicht:c.




Ein wahrlich treffender Vergleich. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Sind schon gesetzliche oder personalische Änderungen gemacht worden?


Tja, dreimal darfst Du raten..............
Nein..........


----------



## Alabalik (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ Bernd
Mit dem Sportfischerpass des VDSF kann ich mir höchstens den 
A.. abwischen. Der ist zu nix nutze außer die jährlichen Beitragsmarken einzukleben.
Wenn ich in Bayern fischen will gilt nur der blaue Fischereischein.
Übrigens an alle Nichtniedersachsener.
Den Fischereischein hier in Niedersachsen hol ich mir nur einmal, denn der gilt für ever.
Einmal zahlen immer angeln.

Zu den Funktionären im VDSF und seinen LV.
Unter den Talaren Muff von tausend Jahren.
Und die opis werden immer wieder gewählt auf den Hauptversammlungen von den Deligierten der Vereine.
Jawoll die Vereine wählen ihren eigenen Untergang.
Wenn mans mal so sehen will.
Eigentlich doch ganz schön blöde, oder?

Frage dazu. Wie isses denn für mich als Gastangler in Anglerfreundlichen Gebieten?
Leicht und unbürokratisch?
Nur mit meinem blauen Schein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Zu den Funktionären im VDSF und seinen LV.
> Unter den Talaren Muff von tausend Jahren.
> Und die opis werden immer wieder gewählt auf den Hauptversammlungen von den Deligierten der Vereine.
> Jawoll die Vereine wählen ihren eigenen Untergang.
> ...


So ist das leider.....



> Frage dazu. Wie isses denn für mich als Gastangler in Anglerfreundlichen Gebieten?
> Leicht und unbürokratisch?
> Nur mit meinem blauen Schein?


Es gibt leider keine wirklich "anglerfreundlichen" Gebiete, sondern nur weniger anglerfeindliche...

Nur mit "blauem Schein" geht ausser an den Küsten nichts - und auch da nicht überall (M-V).

Aber teilweise braucht man den blauen Schein auch nicht, um eine Angelerlaubnis zu bekommen.

Beispiele:
Touristenangelscheine in verschiedenen Bundesländern und prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg..


----------



## a.bu (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass der VDSF ja keine "Wettfischen" gutheissen darf und der LSFV-SH trotz Einladung des veranstaltenden DAV eine Mannschaft zur U21-Weltmeisterschaft zu schicken (im Beisein des Ministerpräsidenten!!), darauf noch nicht mal geantwortet hatte..
> 
> Interessant wäre dabei nur, wie man VDSF-intern die Heuchelei erklärt, wenn man eigentlich gegen Wettangeln ist:
> Denn es wäre da schon interessant zu wissen, nach welchen Kriterien z. B. die 10 Angler des Landesverbandes zu den Tagen der VDSF Meeresfischer geschickt wurden... Gings da nicht auch um die meisten Fische, die erfolgreichsten Angler?? Ach ja, waren ja aber keine Wettfischen, gelle??


 
Zu diesem Thema kann ich persönlich ein kleines Statement abgeben, vor vielen Jahren hatte ich einmal das Vergnügen an den Tagen der VDSF Meeresfischer teil zu nehmen. Es muß so etwa 1996 gewesen sein. Ich war tierisch stolz, denn der Landesverband hatte mich aufgrund meiner Ergebnisse vom LV-Pilken, Naturköderangeln sowie Brandungsangeln zu dieser Veranstaltung eingeladen. Mein damaliger Vereinsvorsitzender gratulierte mir zur Teilnahme an der inoffiziellen Deutschen Meisterschaft. 

Das ganze fand in einem sehr würdigen Rahmen statt. Am Abend nach dem Brandungsangeln hielt der damalige Vizepräsident Werner Meinel eine Rede gegen das Wettfischen die ich bis heute nicht vergessen habe, hier wäre jeder PETA-Aktivist rot geworden. Ich hatte bei dieser Veranstaltung die meisten Fische beim Brandungsangeln gefangen, aber freuen konnte ich mich nach diesem Auftritt darüber nicht mehr. 

Ich habe damals nie verstanden, wie man solche Menschen zu Representanten des größten Deutschen Anglerverbandes wählen konnte. Ich habe damals dem Landesverband aufgrund der tollen Arbeit von Klaus u.Edith noch einige Jahre die Treue gehalten. 

An der Auswahl der Landesverbandsangler die zu den Tagen der VDSF-Meeresfischer fahren hat sich meiner Meinung nach bis heute nichts geändert(das finde ich auch fair und gut). Diese Auswahl ist aber nichts weiter als ein weiterführendes Wettfischen(auch das finde ich gut) wobei die Teilnehmer der Meeresfischer Tage sogar noch finanzielle Unterstützung bekommen. 

Schlecht finde ich, das es massive Angriffe seitens des VDSF gegen Verbände gab, die absolut nichts anderes gemacht haben, nur halt nicht unter dem Deckmantel der Verschwiegenheit. Wer vor zwei Jahren die Möglichkeit hatte etwas von der Begeisterung der Politiker, Anwohner und Angler bei der Club WM in Kühlungsborn mit zu nehmen wird kaum verstehen können wieso sich ein Angelverband so sperrt. 

Wenn der LSFV sich tatsächlich gegen die Schirmherrschaft von Ministerpräsident Carstensen bei der U 21 WM ausgesprochen hat, empfinde ich das(mit Blick auf die eigenen Praktiken) als Skandal


Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Wenn der LSFV sich tatsächlich gegen die Schirmherrschaft von Ministerpräsident Carstensen bei der U 21 WM ausgesprochen hat, empfinde ich das(mit Blick auf die eigenen Praktiken) als Skandal


Hier nachzulesen:
http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl17/umdrucke/0300/umdruck-17-0381.pdf


Und je tiefer man gräbt beim Naturschutzverband VDSF, desto schlimmer wird, was da hochkommt - egal aus welchem Landesverband...

Einfach nur noch traurig und peinlich, wie auch das Beispiel hier von a.bu wieder deutlichst zeigt..

Und der Vollständigkeit halber, dass nichts wieder in Vergessenheit gerät , sondern dass die Angler wissen, bei wem sie sich bedanken können:

Die Regierung Baden-Württemberg wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben, *der Naturschutzverband VDSF in B-W kämpfte (leider erfolgreich) gegen die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes *(wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine anderen Feinde mehr...)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20481

*Und da der unsägliche und mehr als anglerfeindliche Text des VDSF in Baden-Württmberg:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26131




> *Nur ein paar der weiteren "Verbrechen" gegen die Anglerschaft der Naturschutzlandesverbände-VDSF nachfolgend, noch heute aktuell so vertreten:
> **Baden-Württemberg und Saarland:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Nachtangelverbote!
> *Bayern:* VDSF-Naturschützer FÜR Rückwurfverbot!
> *Niedersachsen: *VDSF-Naturschützer verlangen Prüfung, obwohl gesetzlich nicht gefordert
> ...



Wir sind ja nicht per se gegen die im VDSF organisierten Leute, sondern nur gegen die verkrustete, überkommene Naturschutzeinstellung im VDSF, welche da von oben nach unten über Jahrzehnte zum Nachteil der Angler durchgedrückt wurde und heute leider auch noch wird!

Viele Leute im VDSF engagieren sich wirklich für die Belange der Angler vor Ort..

Es ist nur schade, dass gerade diese Praktiker auf Grund der vielen Arbeit, welche sie schon leisten, keine Zeit haben, sich um den grundsätzlich falschen und anglerfeindlichen Kurs des VDSF insgesamt zu kümmern und diese verkrusteten Altherrenstrukturen aufzubrechen und den VDSF wieder auf einen Kurs zu führen, den die Angler insgesamt dann auch wieder unterstützen können..

Diese Leute innerhalb des VDSF, die sich wirklich um die Belange der Angler und nicht um  ein Funktionärsdasein kümmern, haben nach wie vor meinen größten Respekt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ ivo:
Zu meinen Behauptungen gibts Quellen und Nachweise...

Auch innerhalb des Naturschutzverbandes VDSF gibt es nicht nur verbohrte Funktionäre in verkrusteten Strukturen, sondern auch Angler.

Daher meine ich das nachfolgende, von mir schon des öfteren geschriebene, wirklich ernst und wünschte mir nur, dass diese Leute endlich da die Oberhand gewinnen würden und will daher die Aussage nicht so pauschal stehen lassen von Dir:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nur schade, dass gerade diese Praktiker auf Grund der vielen Arbeit, welche sie schon leisten, keine Zeit haben, sich um den grundsätzlich falschen und anglerfeindlichen Kurs des VDSF insgesamt zu kümmern und diese verkrusteten Altherrenstrukturen aufzubrechen und den VDSF wieder auf einen Kurs zu führen, den die Angler insgesamt dann auch wieder unterstützen können..
> 
> Diese Leute innerhalb des VDSF, die sich wirklich um die Belange der Angler und nicht um ein Funktionärsdasein kümmern, haben nach wie vor meinen größten Respekt


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



a.bu schrieb:


> Das ganze fand in einem sehr würdigen Rahmen statt. Am Abend nach dem Brandungsangeln hielt der damalige Vizepräsident Werner Meinel eine Rede gegen das Wettfischen die ich bis heute nicht vergessen habe, hier wäre jeder PETA-Aktivist rot geworden. Ich hatte bei dieser Veranstaltung die meisten Fische beim Brandungsangeln gefangen, aber freuen konnte ich mich nach diesem Auftritt darüber nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich habe damals nie verstanden, wie man solche Menschen zu Representanten des größten Deutschen Anglerverbandes wählen konnte. Ich habe damals dem Landesverband aufgrund der tollen Arbeit von Klaus u.Edith noch einige Jahre die Treue gehalten.



Andreas, wenn ich mich Recht erinnere, führte das zuletzt zur Abspaltung des DMV vom VdSF und zur Zuwendung zum DAV als eigenständiger Verband unter Kurt Muskat. Wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Und wenn ich mich ebenfalls recht erinnere, hat der VdSF alle Mittel und Wege genutzt, um das zu verhindern. 


Leider, leider gibt es über die Historie des VdSF bezüglich der Wandlung zum Tier- und Naturschutzvereine in den 80er und 90er Jahren kaum Aufzeichnungen im Netz. Ergo sind die jüngeren Anglergenerationen in der Beziehung nicht aufgeklärt und können Bezüge zur heutigen Vorgehensweise, die aufzeigen dass sich grundsätzlich nichts geändert hat, nur schwer herstellen. Deine Erfahrungen aus dieser Zeit sind extrem wichtig, genau wie die derjenigen die sich noch an manipulierte Wettfischen zwecks Aufzeichnung und Austrahlung im Fernsehen, sowie die Brandreden des Herrn Drosse´erinnern.

Die Gunst des Zweifels aber, hat der VdSF lange verspielt. 

Die älteren Angler würde ich sehr gerne bitten, Ihre Erfahrungen aus dieser Zeit zum besten zu geben. Das kann und sollte Augen öffnen.


----------



## Hilde (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Alabalik schrieb:


> @ Bernd
> Zu den Funktionären im VDSF und seinen LV.
> Unter den Talaren Muff von tausend Jahren.
> Und die opis werden immer wieder gewählt auf den Hauptversammlungen von den Deligierten der Vereine.
> ...



Zustimmung, aber der Satz "Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient" hat auch seine Richtigkeit.

Seitdem ich hier regelmäßiger mitlese, dämmert mir auch zunehmend, dass ab einer gewissen Verbandshierarchie Entscheidungen nach Gutsherrenart gefällt werden.

Aber sich darüber im Stillen aufzuregen oder den Versuch zu machen aktiv dagegen anzugehen, sind offenbar zwei Paar Schuhe. Ich nehm mich da nicht davon aus. 

Sich lokal in einem Verein einzubringen kann schon anstrengend sein, aber sich überregional ins Getümmel zu stürzen grenzt ja fast schon an Masochismus.
Es scheint, dass sich das nur eine bestimmt Sorte Mensch antun möchte (oder ist das finanziell so lukrativ?) - und die werden dann gewählt.

Nebenbei - *GROßES LOB* an Thomas und Ralf! #6
Bewundernswert wie Ihr es immer wieder schafft bei all den widersprüchlichen Meinungen und tw. auch Anfeindungen sachlich zu bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Nebenbei - GROßES LOB an Thomas und Ralf!
> Bewundernswert wie Ihr es immer wieder schafft bei all den widersprüchlichen Meinungen und tw. auch Anfeindungen sachlich zu bleiben.


Da ich Ralf gerade neben dem lesen hier am Telefon hatte, darf ich mich auch in seinem Namen bei Dir für dieses Lob bedanken..

Tut uns auch mal gut ;-)))



> Aber sich darüber im Stillen aufzuregen oder den Versuch zu machen aktiv dagegen anzugehen, sind offenbar zwei Paar Schuhe. Ich nehm mich da nicht davon aus.


Da sich nichts ändern wird, wenn nur einzelne anfangen sich da nicht mehr alles gefallen zu lassen (wobei das immerhin der Anfang ist und seeeehr lobenswert!!!!!), genau deswegen machen wir diese ganzen Dinge öffentlich.

Nur durch diese Unruhe, auch durch Provokation und den sicher uns nicht immer zu Unrecht nachgesagten "Bildzeitungsstil" kann man überhaupt nur ein Stück weit etwas erreichen... 

Auch wenn das sicherlich noch alles dauert, ist zumindest da der Anfang gemacht..

Und jeder, der das will, kann auch als einzelner Angler über seinen Verein da etwas bei den Verbänden bewegen - zumindest das anfangen...

Gerade bei den jetzt bei vielen Vereinen anstehenden Hauptversammlungen....

Die Gebrauchsanleitung dazu findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Egal ob es darum geht, aus einem Naturschutz- wieder einen Anglerverband zu machen oder darum, ob man ganz aus den Verbänden austritt oder diesen nur wechselt..

Jeder Einzelne hat da alle Möglichkeiten!!!!


----------



## Alabalik (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Grade bei den jetzt bei vielen Vereinen anstehenden Hauptversammlungen.
Cool gesagt.
Revolution ist angesagt.
Im Ernst.
Glaubst Du wirklich das sich das so einfach machen läßt?
Viele Vereinsvorsitzende und damit auch Deligierte für die Verbandsversammlungen sind doch ganz dicke mit den Verbandsfunktionären.
Das wird dann warscheinlich ein recht halbherziges Votum zum Protest 
gegen das Nachtangelverbot geben.
Die Revolution muß von ganz unten kommen.
Aus den Versammlungen der Vereine und den Wahlen die dort intern stattfinden.
Es muß von den kandidierenden ein ganz klares Statement kommen.
Vorher und dann kann abgewählt oder bestätigt werden.
Nur so können Reinfälle vermieden sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Glaubst Du wirklich das sich das so einfach machen läßt?


NEIN! Mit Sicherheit nicht "einfach"...



> Die Revolution muß von ganz unten kommen.
> Aus den Versammlungen der Vereine und den Wahlen die dort intern stattfinden.
> Es muß von den kandidierenden ein ganz klares Statement kommen.
> Vorher und dann kann abgewählt oder bestätigt werden.
> Nur so können Reinfälle vermieden sein.



Volle Zustiummung - und wie soll das anfangen ohne Informationen, ohne Provokationen, ohne Diskussionen?

Und dafür zu sorgen, ist unser Teil des Jobs...

Um solche Dinge abzuschaffen und/oder für die Zukunft zu verhindern:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regierung Baden-Württemberg wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben, *der Naturschutzverband VDSF in B-W kämpfte (leider erfolgreich) gegen die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes *(wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine anderen Feinde mehr...)
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20481
> 
> *Und da der unsägliche und mehr als anglerfeindliche Text des VDSF in Baden-Württmberg:*
> ...



hilft halt nur das und für jeden Einzelnen das:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur durch diese Unruhe, auch durch Provokation und den sicher uns nicht immer zu Unrecht nachgesagten "Bildzeitungsstil" kann man überhaupt nur ein Stück weit etwas erreichen...
> 
> Auch wenn das sicherlich noch alles dauert, ist zumindest da der Anfang gemacht..
> 
> ...


----------



## a.bu (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hallo Ralle,

der DMV hat sich Anfang der 90er Jahre gegründet. Man mag es sich nicht vorstellen was alles unternommen wurde diesen Verband kaputt zu machen.

Ergebnislisten der  DMV Veranstaltungen wurden an entsprechende Behöden lanciert. Es wurde keine Gelegenheit ausgelassen den Verband anzuprangern.
Das ganze gipfelte vor einigen Jahren darin, das der damalige DMV Präsident zurück getreten ist, da er mit ernsten beruflichen Konsequenzen rechnen mußte, weil er ja einem Verband vorstand der gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. 

Wer dafür verantwortlich war darüber mag sich jeder seine eigenen Gedanken machen.

Es würde mich allerdings brennend interessieren wie man Seitens des LSFV die Praxis der eigenen Meeresangler beurteilt, die aus den Ergebnislisten vom Naturköderangeln,Pilken und Brandungsangeln die 10 bestplazierten Angler ermitteln und diese finanziell unterstützt an den Tagen der VDSF Meeresfischer teilnehmen lässt.

Auch hier gilt die alte Weisheit: Ein jeder kehre vor seiner eigenen Haustür.

Zur U21 WM : Deutschland wurde Weltmeister,sie haben es auch ohne den Ministerpräsidenten geschafft. Ich bin stolz auf die Jungs !!!

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Alabalik (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Doch ganz klar.
Neuer Verband, neue Konkurrenz.
Wenn aus den Meeresanglern eine neue Vereinigung entsteht.
Sich konstituiert und auch die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder vertritt,
dann entsteht doch was Ungewolltes, was Konkurrierndes.
Und das ist bei den Althergebrachten nicht erwünscht,
Könnte ja deren Pfründe beeinträchtigen.
Könnte ja auch deren Kompetenz beschneiden?.
Und deshalb. Hetzen wos nur geht. Melden, ich sags mal noch krasser, noch unehrenhafter, "denunzieren".
Und dann scheinheilig tun.
Einfach zum kotzen sowas.
Gruss Armin


----------



## VC1 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Moin zusammen,
Andreas da hast Du ein wahres Wort gesprochen. Mich würde nur mal interessieren, ob sich vom LSFV auch noch einer äußern wird, zu Deiner Aussage.
Bis jetzt sind ja schon einige Stunden verstrichen und keine Resonanz ist lesbar. 
Aber wahrscheinlich müssten sie ja zugeben, dass bei Ihnen mit unterschiedlichen Maßstäben gemessen wird.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Was Andreas da schildert deckt sich in der Vorgehensweise zu 100% mit den Erfahrungen die ich, und viele zu dieser Zeit bereits aktiven Angler gemacht haben. 
Leider fehlt den jüngeren vollkommen der Bezug zu diesen Vorfällen und so können sie nicht ermessen, dass sich im Prinzip zwischen heute und damals nichts geändert hat. Außer, dass die Stmmen der Kritiker ziemlich umfassend abgewürgt wurden.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hallo,

nur zur Erinnerung:

Aufgabe des VDSF ist es die Positionen des VDSF umzusetzen und dafür zu sorgen, dass Positionen, die nicht mit der Sichtweise des VDSF übereinstimmen, nicht zum Tragen kommen.
Das ist Sinn einer Interessensvertretung. Anstatt sich darüber aufzuregen, dass der VDSF das kann, sollte man dringend darüber nachdenken, warum andere Verbände das nicht können und ob deshalb deren Führungspersonal nicht dringend ausgewechselt werden müsste.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Diese Diskussion mal hierhin verlagert, weil es hier um Grundsätzliches geht.
_*

Zitat: Jungpionier*
Das glaube ich nicht. Auch in den oberen Gremien sitzen Angler, die in  der Freizeit angeln wollen mit möglichst wenig Beschränkungen. Wenn  diese die Gründe für die Forderungen von Einschränkungen nicht  öffentlich machen wollen, (weil sie eventuell mit der teilweise  respektlosen Diskussionsführung im Anglerboard nicht einverstanden sind)  ,dann ist das deren gutes Recht. Zumal es ja einen festen Termin für  einen Informationstag (21.01.2011) gibt. Warum sollte man dann schon  vorher Informationen diesbezüglich veröffentlichen, die eventuell nocht  nicht mal spruchreif sind? Dann werden wie hier nur Halbwahrheiten  diskutiert und unnötige Gräben zwischen Anglern und Verband gezogen._http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3166280&postcount=355




Nun, die Vertretung der Angler durch den VdSF ist durchaus diskutabel. 

De VdSF hat nach eigenem Bekunden ca. 670.000 Mitglieder bundesweit. Bereinigt um zahlreiche Doppelmitgliedschaften von Anglern in mehreren Vereinen, sind es vielleicht noch 500.000, ein paar rauf oder runter. 

500.000 von 5 Mio. Menschen, die sich grundsätzlich für das Angeln interessieren. 
Von diesen 500.000 Mitglieder interessieren sich widerum nur ein geringen Prozentsatz überhaupt für die Verbandspolitik. 
Sind wir mal optimistisch und behaupten, es wären 20 %.
Bedeutet also, 100.000 Angler lenken direkt oder indirekt die Geschicke von 5 Mio. Menschen. 

Diese 100.000 werden wiederum von wenigen Funktionären in Gremien vertreten, die in demokratischer Abstimmung über das Vorgehen entscheiden.

Nehmen wir nun bei einem strittigen Thema ein Abstimmungsergebnis von 60:40, so haben 60.000 Angler (vertreten durch Ihre jeweiligen Abgesansten )eine Entscheidung getroffen, die 5 Mio. Angler betrifft. 

Das ist natürlich eine Rechnung mit vielen unbekannten, die sicher mathematisch nicht ganz korrekt ist. Zeigt aber eben auf, dass der VdSF eben nicht für die Angler spricht, sondern lediglich für eine im Grunde unbedeutende Minderheit. 

Man kann jetzt sagen, dass die unorganisierten Angler selbst Schuld sind, können sie sich ja jederzeit dem Verband anschließen.

Eben nicht.

Der einzelne Angler kann sich nicht stimmberechtigt organisieren, sondern nur über einen Verein dem Verband beitreten.
Das scheitert aber oft an der fehlenden Möglichkeit, sich einem Verein anzuschließen, daran, dass die Vereine die noch Mitglieder aufnehmen unattaktive Gewässer haben, oder ganz einfach daran, dass es dem Angler finanziell nicht möglich ist, den Mitgliedsbeitrag aufzuwenden. So bleibt die überwiegende Zahl der Angler Tages- oder Jahreskartenangler, die dem Treiben des Verbandes rechtlos ausgeliefert sind. 

Das betrifft natürlich sowohl den VdSF als auch den DAV. Das muss man der Korrektheit wegen deutlich feststellen. 

Aber, und da ist der entscheidende Unterschied.

Während im VdSF ganz klar ideelle moralisch/ethisch/politische Ziele verfolgt werden, versucht man im DAV zumindest allen Anglern gerecht zu werden. Das wird und kann natürlich nicht gelingen, da ja auch hier die Meinungen innerhalb der Anglerschaft unterschiedlich sind.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel das Wettfischen.

Wettfischen wurden auf bestreben des VdSF und seinerzeit mit höchst intriganten Mitteln verboten. Dann wieder etwas aufgeweicht durch die Erlaubnis zu Taditions- und Hegefischen.

Wettfischen sind natürlich auch innerhalb der Anglerschaft sehr umstritten. Dem Tierschutzgesetz folgend, sind Wettfischen die ausschließlich dem " sportlichen Vergleich " dienen sicher nicht haltbar, keine Frage.

Man kann aber ein Wettfischen durchaus tierschutzgerecht durchführen. Nämlich dann, wenn die gefangenen Fische tierschutzgerecht behandelt und verwertet werden. Es spricht aus Tierschutzrechtlicher Sicht nichts dagegen, dass Angler gefangene Fische nach dem Töten wiegen oder vermessen und so einen " Sieger " ermitteln. Es spricht auch nichts dagegen, diesen mit einem Pokal zu ehren. Aus Tierchutzrechtlicher Sicht wohlgemerkt. Aus ideologischer Sicht ist natürlich auch das diskutabel.

Aber, und da liegt der Hund begraben, ein Minderheitenverband darf sich nicht versteigen aus moralisch-idealistischen Gründen Verbote über das Bundesgesetz hinausgehend zu beschließen und zu fördern. Er muss seinen Mitgliedern und den Tierschützern aufzeigen: Hier ist die juristische Grenze gemäß des bundesweit geltenden Tierschutzgesetzes. Die ist einzuhalten. Darüber hinaus kann sich der Angler im Rahmen des Bundestierschutzgesetzes bewegen. 

Und genau das macht der DAV um Längen besser, anglerfreundlicher und gerechter als der VdSF. Nicht nur bezogen auf das Beispiel des Wettfischens, sondern ganz allgemein.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ralle, dieses Problem, das Minderheiten über die Geschicke von Mehrheiten entscheiden ist nicht nur beim Vdsf so.
Wie viele Mitglieder haben die entscheidenden Verbände in anderen Bereichen? Zum Beispiel in der Politik? Wie viele Mitglieder haben CDU und FDP? Wie viele haben diese Parteien Gewählt? Wie viele Einwohner hat Deutschland? Ich wage zu behaupten das hier das Verhältnis zu Mitgliedern/Wählern zu der Bevölkerung eine noch weitaus stärkere Schieflage hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ralle, dieses Problem, das Minderheiten über die Geschicke von Mehrheiten entscheiden ist nicht nur beim Vdsf so.
> Wie viele Mitglieder haben die entscheidenden Verbände in anderen Bereichen? Zum Beispiel in der Politik? Wie viele Mitglieder haben CDU und FDP? Wie viele haben diese Parteien Gewählt? Wie viele Einwohner hat Deutschland? Ich wage zu behaupten das hier das Verhältnis zu Mitgliedern/Wählern zu der Bevölkerung eine noch weitaus stärkere Schieflage hat.



Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Nur kann ich mein politisches Wahlrecht wahrnehmen, ohne Mitglied in einer Partei sein zu müssen. Und wenn ich einer Partei beitreten will, kann ich als Einzelner frei entscheiden, zu welcher.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hi,



mcrae schrieb:


> Ralle, dieses Problem, das Minderheiten über die Geschicke von Mehrheiten entscheiden ist nicht nur beim Vdsf so.
> Wie viele Mitglieder haben die entscheidenden Verbände in anderen Bereichen? Zum Beispiel in der Politik? Wie viele Mitglieder haben CDU und FDP? Wie viele haben diese Parteien Gewählt? Wie viele Einwohner hat Deutschland? Ich wage zu behaupten das hier das Verhältnis zu Mitgliedern/Wählern zu der Bevölkerung eine noch weitaus stärkere Schieflage hat.


 
Und was folgt daraus? Dass wir die Monarchie wieder einführen? Und „Brot und Spiel“ für das tumbe Volk? 

Nein, ich bin für freie Menschen in einem offenen System. Und heruntergebrochen auf die Ebene der Angler: Seid aktiv, stellt Anträge, kandidiert für Vorstandsposten im Verein oder im Verband und verändert etwas nach Eueren Vorstellungen.

Es gibt viel zu tun – packen wir es an.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Als Angler kann ich auch frei wählen ob und welchem Verband ich letztendlich angehören kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.#6

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## Jungpionier (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Moment! Mal hier bitte noch vollständig zitieren, was ich nicht glaube. Denn das steht überhaupt nicht mit da und so weiß man gar nicht, was ich nicht glaube. 



			
				ivo schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein Verband,  in dem bei Treffen der oberen Gremien zu 90% der Zeit gegen  das Angeln  gesprochen wird ist für mich nun mal keine adäquate  Vertretung.*





			
				icke schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich nicht. Auch in den oberen Gremien sitzen Angler,  die in der Freizeit angeln wollen mit möglichst wenig Beschränkungen.  Wenn diese die Gründe für die Forderungen von Einschränkungen nicht  öffentlich machen wollen, (weil sie eventuell mit der teilweise  respektlosen Diskussionsführung im Anglerboard nicht einverstanden sind)  ,dann ist das deren gutes Recht. Zumal es ja einen festen Termin für  einen Informationstag (21.01.2011) gibt. Warum sollte man dann schon  vorher Informationen diesbezüglich veröffentlichen, die eventuell nocht  nicht mal spruchreif sind? Dann werden wie hier nur Halbwahrheiten  diskutiert und unnötige Gräben zwischen Anglern und Verband gezogen.


Hauptkritik war die übertriebene Darstellung der nichtproduktiven Gremiensarbeitszeit mit 90%.

So, jetzt könnt ihr weiter :q
Aber schön respektvoll! Auch Verbandsfunktionäre kochen nur mit Wasser und sind Angler wie ihr und ich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Als Angler kann ich auch frei wählen ob und welchem Verband ich letztendlich angehören kann.




Erzähl sowas nicht. Es gibt keine stimmberechtigten Eínzelmitgliedschaften. Der Verband, zu dem Dein Verein gehört, ist Dein Verband.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@Fischer am Inn
Ich glaube Winston Churchill hatte mal gesagt das die Demokratie ine schlechte Rgierungsform ist, aber das alle Alternativen noch weitaus schlechter sind.

Das ist nunmal einer der Großen Nachteile an der "Intelligentesten Lebensform auf Erden", Man kann es niemals allen recht machen. Zumindest einer fühlt sich ungerecht behandelt.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ralle, aber ich bin nicht gezwungen in einen Verein einzutreten der dem Vdsf angehört. Und mit ein paar anderen kann ich einen Angelverein gründen und wäre damit "persönlich" im Vdsf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Ralle, aber ich bin nicht gezwungen in einen Verein einzutreten der dem Vdsf angehört.


Idealistisch gesehen hast Du recht.

Praktisch leider nicht.....

Da sich kein Angler (LEIDER!!) seinen Verein danach aussucht, in welchem Verband der organisiert ist.

Sondern danach, welche Gewässer vorhanden sind, wie wohnortnah es ist, welche Kosten da sind..

Faktisch wird also der Angler über seinen Verein zwangsrekrutiert - und muss auch zwangsweise (evtl. auch gegen seinen Willen) die Verbände noch mitfinanzieren..

Sollte man mal einem Verfassungsrechtler an die Hand geben, in wie weit dieses Vorgehen so überhaupt mit der Verfassung übereinstimmt..


----------



## antonio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ralle, aber ich bin nicht gezwungen in einen Verein einzutreten der dem Vdsf angehört. Und mit ein paar anderen kann ich einen Angelverein gründen und wäre damit "persönlich" im Vdsf.



theoretisch nicht aber praktisch.
welche gründe sind denn vor ort meistens für den angler ausschlaggebend einem verein beizutreten.
da gehts doch in erster linie um  örtliche gegebenheiten, die zur verfügung stehenden gewässer, höhe der beiträge etc.
viele wissen nicht einmal welchem verband der verein angehört den sie sich ausgesucht haben oder daß er überhaupt einem verband angehört.

antonio


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Da ist der Angler aber selber schuld. Wenn er viel Wert auf den übergeordneten Verband legt sollte er schon nach diesem Kriterium sortieren. Wenn es um die Traumgewässer geht (Entfernung, Fischbestand, Größe, Art) dann ist der Verband halt weniger wichtig. Der Geldbeutel spielt wie immer ja auch noch eine Rolle...

Aber ich wage zu behaupten das es sehr schwer ist in irgend einem Fall immer komplett seine eigenen Wünsche zu Verwirklichen, nicht nur beim Angeln.

Aber da von Zwangsrekrutierung zu sprechen finde ich schon arg weit ab der Realität.Zwangsrekrutierung wäre wenn schon zum Kauf einer Angelausrüstung die Mitgliedschaft im Verband nachgewiesen werden müsste.


----------



## antonio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

wie wäre es denn damit.
egal in welchem verein ich bin ich kann selbst entscheiden welchem verband ich angehören möchte.

antonio


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, aber mal ehrlich welcher Angler würde dann noch in einen Verband eintreten. Das kostet ja nur noch extra Geld...

Die Folgen kann sich dann ja jeder selber ausmalen (Interessenvertretung -egal wie dürftig- ade).

Wie gesagt wenn man etwas macht, was mit anderen Personen oder deren Interesse Berührungspunkte hat müssen mehr oder weniger große Kompromisse eingegangen werden.
Damit sind leider Gottes auch viele unzufrieden, aber nennt mir einen der es allen recht machen kann. Den hätte ich dann gerne als Bundeskanzler, Vereinsvorsitzenden und Papst in Personalunion:l!!!


----------



## antonio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

jetzt kostet es auch extra geld, nur merkt oder weiß der einzelne angler dies oft nicht, denn dieses geld ist im vereinsbeitrag enthalten.
aber es ist wie so oft im leben theorie und praxis oder marx und murks.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn man etwas macht, was mit anderen Personen oder deren Interesse Berührungspunkte hat müssen mehr oder weniger große Kompromisse eingegangen werden.
> Damit sind leider Gottes auch viele unzufrieden, aber nennt mir einen der es allen recht machen kann. Den hätte ich dann gerne als Bundeskanzler, Vereinsvorsitzenden und Papst in Personalunion:l!!!



Hast Du vollkommen Recht. Niemand wird es allen Recht machen können.

Daher ist m.E. Aufgabe eines Verbandes, einen dem Tier- und Naturschutzgesetz entsprechenden, aber möglichst weiten Rahmen zu stecken und zu erhalten, in dem sich Angler eigenverantwortlich bewegen können. 
Ideologische Interpretationen des Tierschutzgesetzes, die gesamte Anglerschaft betreffend, sind nicht Aufgabe eines Verbandes.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Da hast du recht Ralle, das ist eine Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes. Aber wie auch hier im Forum vielfach angemerkt wurde sind die Landesverbände des vdsf unabhängig und eigenständig. Wegen "Verfehlungen" einzelner Verbände auf alle einzuhacken ist ebenso falsch wie das unbesehene Abnicken von Entscheidungen in den Vereins/Verbands- und sonstwas Gremien.

Aber es ist unbesteitbar das zu einem Verein/Verband der sich mit der Nutzung von Teilen der Natur -hier Fischen- beschäftigt ein sehr großer Teil der Arbeit auch mit dem Naturschutz beschäftigen.
Die Nutzungs"rechte" aus diesem Schutz sind dann nunmal für Angler. Der ""Verband der Vogelschützer"" betreibt ebenso Naturschutz, die wollen aber als Nutzungs"recht" das Beobachten des Breitgestreiften Querschnäblers haben und nicht den Angler durchs Spektiv begucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Zum Thema Zwangsrekrutierung:
Ja, das ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes bei den Anglerverbänden (beiden!!!).

So wie man als Selbständiger bei der IHK oder der HWK zwangsorganisiert wird, ob man das will oder nicht..

Oder GEZ - als anderes Beispiel..




> Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, aber mal ehrlich welcher Angler würde dann noch in einen Verband eintreten. Das kostet ja nur noch extra Geld...


Dann müssten die Anglerverbände (egal welcher) endlich so anglerfreundlich werden, dass die Angler auch davon überzeugt sind, dass es sich lohnt solche Verbände zu haben und auch finanziell zu unterstützen.

*Das fände ich persönlich aber mal richtig klasse und wegweisend ;-))))*

Und dann könnten auch die Verbände für sich in Anspruch nehmen, für die Zahl an Anglern zu sprechen, die dann bereit sind, sie tatsächlich zu bezahlen..

Und nicht wie heute, wo zwangsweise bezahlt werden muss, ob man mit der Politik einverstanden ist oder nicht (in beiden Verbänden!!!)!

Und sich die Verbände mit Mitgliederzahlen brüsten, die schon deswegen jeder Grundlage entbehren, weil eben nicht  der einzelne Angler, sondern nur dessen Vereine und Verbandsgliederungen in den Landes- und Bundesverbänden  organisiert sind..

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Wir haben zwei Anglerverbände, irgendwann vielleicht nur noch einen nach der Fusion. Ich gehe mal davon aus das sich nach der Fusion ein bis zwei neue Verbände zusätzlich bilden. 
Für mich ist es kein Problem wenn Missstände angeprangert werden, das ist meiner Meinung nach sogar eine der ersten Bürgerpflichten -nicht nur beim Angeln-.

Was ich überhaupt nicht mag ist wenn aufgrund von Vermutungen vermeintliche Tatsachen konstruiert werden oder wenn an den Haaren herbeigezogene Behauptungen und Anschuldigungen vorgebracht werden. Wenn sich dann noch im Ton vergriffen wird schwebt mein Hut auf der großen Dampfwolke über meinem Kopf.

Die Tatsache ist wir haben eine Natur, in der sich nunmal eine Vielzahl von Interessengruppen auf die ein oder andere Weise bedienen wollen. Die einen um Geld zu verdienen, die anderen um sie als Hobby zu nutzen, weitere weil sie ein Individuum besonders mögen und diesem ein erfülltes und ungestörtes Leben ermöglichen wollen und einige weil sie den Platz brauchen um wer weis was zu bauen. 
An der beruflichen Nutzung hängt oftmals eine Existenz, teilweise mit langer Tradition, in ein Hobby wird oft viel Zeit und Herzblut investiert und wenn es um etwas geht an dem das Herz hängt wird der Verstand des öfteren eher aus- als eingeschaltet und bei letzteren gehts um das große Geldverdienen. 

Und in diesem Umfeld eine Meinung alleinstehend durchzusetzen ist schlichtweg unmöglich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Da hast du recht Ralle, das ist eine Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes. Aber wie auch hier im Forum vielfach angemerkt wurde sind die Landesverbände des vdsf unabhängig und eigenständig. Wegen "Verfehlungen" einzelner Verbände auf alle einzuhacken ist ebenso falsch wie das unbesehene Abnicken von Entscheidungen in den Vereins/Verbands- und sonstwas Gremien.
> 
> Das ist auch wieder ein Thema für sich. Was brauchen wir einen Bundesverband, wenn die Landesverbände schalten und walten können wie sie wollen ? Unabhängig jetzt mal in welche Richtung. Ein Bundesverband hat nur dann eine Daseinsberechtigung, wenn die Mitglieder ( also die Landesverbände) der groben Ausrichtung des Bundesverbandes folgen. Zumindest soweit, wie es bundesweite Bedeutung hat, natürlich nicht in speziellen Gewässer- oder sonstigen lokalen Fragen.
> Jetzt kann man sagen, das tun die Landesverbände doch. Dann aber ist die Meßlatte die anglerfeindliche Politik des Bundesverbandes VdSF.
> ...



Ich halte Naturschutz für einen äußerst wichtigen Faktor der Angelfischerei. Und ich behaupte, dass die Angler da wichtige Arbeit leisten und zwar in einem Umfang, von dem so mancher Naturschutzverein nur träumen kann. Angler *machen* Naturschutz und reden nicht nur drüber. Nicht alle, aber sehr viele.

Aber aus dieser starken Position heraus, ist es an den Verbänden zu *fordern*, nicht nur zu *opfern*. 
Es spricht nichts dagegen, kann sogar notwendig sein, auch Opfer in Form eingeschränkter Ausübung der Angelfischerei zu bringen. Aber nur und ausschließlich* gemeinsam* mit anderen. Glaub mir, ich bin lange und aktiv genug im Naturschutz tätig um zu wissen, dass der Verzicht aktiver Randgruppen (da zähle ich die Angler jetzt mal einfach dazu) immer mit Nachteilen für das jeweilige Projekt verbunden sind. Weil die es sind, die die tatsächliche Arbeit leisten. Nimmt man denen die Freude und den Nutzen die sie aus dieser Arbeit ziehen, stellen sie auch ihre Bemühungen weitgehend ein. Vollkommen menschlich und normal wenn ma sieht, wie jahrelange Bemühungen durch andere zunichte gemacht werden. 

Darum muss ein Anglerverband in vorderster Front für die Angler kämpfen. Dafür dass sie ihr Hobby weitestgehend freiheitlich ausüben können. Nur dann wird langfristig und erfolgreich auch Naturschutz durch Angler betreiben.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Zitat Ralle
Was brauchen wir einen Bundesverband, wenn die Landesverbände schalten und walten können wie sie wollen ? Unabhängig jetzt mal in welche Richtung. Ein Bundesverband hat nur dann eine Daseinsberechtigung, wenn die Mitglieder ( also die Landesverbände) der groben Ausrichtung des Bundesverbandes folgen. Zumindest soweit, wie es bundesweite Bedeutung hat, natürlich nicht in speziellen Gewässer- oder sonstigen lokalen Fragen.
Wie wäre es anders rum:
Wir brauchen einen Bundesverband , der die Intressen der Landesverbände bündelt / Vertritt?. Die Dachverbände sind doch m.E. nicht im Selbstlauf entstanden, oder?
Die Landesverbände kommen solange Fischreirecht Landesrecht ist gar nicht umhin eventuell unterscheideliche Positionen zu vertreten. 
Freilich sollten im Mittelpunkt die Interessen der Angler stehen und darin eingebettet, der Narurschutz ( was auch mein Interesse ist in Müllhalden/ Kloaken angle ich nicht so gern)
Gruß A.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ja, aber wo willst du die Grenze ziehen zwischen Einsatz für den Erhalt und der Wiederverbesserung der Natur und der Nutzung und dem Nutzungsumfang durch die Angler.

Wenn man sich dem weiteren Schutz mit den Argumenten entzieht, mit der Begründung "jetzt müssen erstmal andere verzichten, dann ist das in vielerlei Hinsicht schädlich. Nicht nur für die Natur.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich nur für die anglerischen Begebenheiten in Schleswig-Holstein sprechen, da ich nunmal hier lebe und angel. Aber das was ich aus anderen Teilen der Bundesrepublik so mitbekomme haben wir hier oben sehr viele Freiheiten beim Angeln.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ein anderer Aspekt bei der "Berechtigung" eines Bundesverbandes ist doch das viele Regelungen nicht mehr nur Sache eines einzelnen Staates sind, sondern den Rahmenvorgaben der Europäischen Union entsprechen müssen. Um hier als Sprachrohr der Angler wahrgenommen -und halbwegs ernst genommen zu werden ist ein großer Bundesverband deutlich besser als 16 unabhängige einzelne Landesverbände.
Über das Wie der Vertretung kann und soll gerne diskutiert werden, aber die Existenz des Bundesverbandes infrage stellen ist absolut unbrauchbar.


----------



## antonio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

nicht jetzt müssen die anderen verzichten, sondern wenn schon verzicht dann von allen beteiligten gemeinsam und nicht immer nur von den schwächsten.
so müßte es theoretisch laufen.
und hierfür brauchen die schwächsten(angler) eben jemanden der sie vertritt und dessen stimme auch gewicht hat bei entsprechenden entscheidungen, gesetzen, regelungen etc.

antonio


----------



## Alabalik (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ein anderer Aspekt bei der "Berechtigung" eines Bundesverbandes ist doch das viele Regelungen nicht mehr nur Sache eines einzelnen Staates sind, sondern den Rahmenvorgaben der Europäischen Union entsprechen müssen. Um hier als Sprachrohr der Angler wahrgenommen -und halbwegs ernst genommen zu werden ist ein großer Bundesverband deutlich besser als 16 unabhängige einzelne Landesverbände.
> Über das Wie der Vertretung kann und soll gerne diskutiert werden, aber die Existenz des Bundesverbandes infrage stellen ist absolut unbrauchbar.[/QUOTE
> 
> Und was ändern die "Rahmenvorgaben der EU" bei uns?
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

mcrae hat schon recht:
Ein Bundesverband wäre toll, um sich sowohl in Europa wie auch im Bund *FÜR* Angler einzusetzen.

Solche Bundesverbände (egal ob die jetzigen oder ein gemeinsamer zukünftiger) müssten da zuerst einmal eine klar anglerfreundliche Satzung haben (zuerst Schutz der bedrohten Angler, dann Schutz anderer Dinge), müssten eine anerkannte Weisungsbefugnis gegenüber den Landesverbänden bekommen (da müssen diese natürlich zustimmen, kann man im Verschmelzungsvertrag regeln), dass alle sinnlosen Restriktionen gegen Angler (Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot, Rückwurfverbot etc.) auch von den Landesverbänden *AKTIV bekämpft* werden müssen.

Wenn das so kommen würde, ja, das wäre dann ein Verband der unsere vollste Unterstützung erhielte...

Kommt es anders oder bleibt so schlecht wie es ist, werden wir weiterhin diese anglerfeindlichen Tendenzen aufzeigen und kritisieren..


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Das hatte ich Thomas schon per PN geschickt, aber ich denke das können die anderen auch erfahren:

"
Aber wieso mobilisierst man auch über Anglerforen die interessierten Angler nicht dahingehend  das sie den etablierten, weil schon mehrere Jahrzehnte existierenden  Verbänden nicht "neues Leben einhauchen"? Ich denke mal trotz aller  Reibungspunkte wird die Fusion  von Vdsf und DAV kommen. Da dort damit auch vieles im Umbruch ist  müssen die alten Krusten nicht erst aufgebrochen werden. Der Idealfall wäre  doch das es einen gemeinsamen "Deutschen Sportfischer Verband" gäbe der  dich die Vertretung der Belange der Angler zum Zwecke der  freiheitlichen Ausübung der Angelfischerei um damit den Naturschutz  entscheidend voranzubringen.

Die weitaus größte Herausforderung ist doch die an der Politik mäßig bis  nicht Interessierten Angler zu mobilisieren. Wenn das gelingt stehen  uns Anglern weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten offen, als wenn wie jetzt einige  wenige "gegenanstänkern", einige die Verhältnisse akzeptieren, ein paar  still an Verbesserungen arbeiten aber der Großteil nichts tut.

Wenn du es schaffst das das Anglerboard als das zwar ungemein nervige  und immer Quälende aber dabei immer faire und auf eine konstruktive Diskussion  ausgerichtete Medium zu positionieren sollte der Anglerschaft am besten  geholfen sein. Der Rest muss sich über die Zeit entwickeln, die  Anglerverbände hatten auch eine Jahrzehntelange Entwicklungszeit um das  zu werden was sie heute sind. Und warum nicht sich an der  Weiterentwicklung beteiligen?

Das es Einfach wird wage ich nicht zu behaupten, aber ich denke das ist der richtige Weg.

Gruß Markus
"

Ich denke mal du hast nichts dagegen Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Ich denke mal du hast nichts dagegen Thomas


Gegen was soll ich nichts haben??

Zur Sache:
Ich sehe die Chance für eine Fusion als inzwischen sehr gering an.. Man wird sehen..



> Wenn du es schaffst das das Anglerboard als das zwar ungemein nervige und immer Quälende aber dabei immer faire und auf eine konstruktive Diskussion ausgerichtete Medium zu positionieren sollte der Anglerschaft am besten geholfen sein


Haben wir doch schon geschafft..
jedenfalls "nervig und immer quälend" ;-)))

Sieht man ja an den Reaktionen der Verbände (und für die können wir nun wirklich nichts.. ;-))...

Und genau das, dass sich bei uns dazu jeder aus Verbänden, vom zwangsrekrutierten Angler über Funktionäre bis hin zum Präsidenten, melden und mitdiskutieren - oder im Notfall seine Stellungnahme über unser Redaktion abgeben - kann, was kann denn noch fairer sein?

Diese Fairness, rechtzeitig zu informieren und ALLE! mitdiskutieren zu lassen, würde ich mir von jedem Verband auch wünschen...

Wenn da von den Verbänden nur Schmähungen und Angstmache als Antwort kommt (da darf man nicht diskutieren, es könnten auch Nichtangler mitlesen..) sind nicht wir dran schuld - das ist halt jahrezehntelange Verbandspolitik, alles möglichst intern und ohne große Beteiligung auszumachen..

Kein Wunder, das sich da viele Angler (LEIDER!!) von einer aktiven Beteiligung abgewendet haben...

Und nicht umsonst machen wir gerade auch deswegen immer wieder darauf aufmerksam. dass auch jeder einzelne Angler sich übe rseinen Verein mit in die Verbandspolitk einbringen kann:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## antonio (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Zitat :

"Die weitaus größte Herausforderung ist doch die an der Politik mäßig bis nicht Interessierten Angler zu mobilisieren. Wenn das gelingt stehen uns Anglern weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten offen, als wenn wie jetzt einige wenige "gegenanstänkern", einige die Verhältnisse akzeptieren, ein paar still an Verbesserungen arbeiten aber der Großteil nichts tut."

genau das ist der punkt.
aber die interessenlosigkeit ist eben über jahre gewachsen,genauso wie der politik gegenüber.
frei nach dem motto die da oben machen doch sowieso was sie wollen egal welche partei man nun nimmt.
hier muß eben im positiven gehandelt werden und man muß dem "einfachen angler" eben zeigen daß es auch im positiven sinne geht.
warum tut man sich in den verbänden so schwer eben diese negativen sinnlosen einschränkungen abzuschaffen und ein zeichen zu setzen.
hier sei mal das landesweite nachtangelverbot als ein negativbeispiel genannt, egal jetzt welcher verband dahintersteht.
hier besteht doch die möglichkeit mal ein zeichen zu setzen und andere wieder mitzunehmen.
das dies nicht einfach wird und auch nicht von heute auf morgen passiert bei den eingefahrenen gleisen und strukturen dürfte jedem klar sein aber es muß erst mal ein anfang gemacht werden.
und los gehen muß es damit , daß viele sachen in den unteren ebenen nicht einfach immer nur abgenickt werden sondern eben auch mal kritisch hinterfragt werden bzw. wenn es nötig ist auch mal wiederstand geleistet werden muß.
angefangen beim einfachen vereinsmitglied über die vorstände usw. usw.

antonio


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Dann sei aber auch so fair und erkenne Antworten als Antworten an. Interpretiere nicht mehr in Aussagen hinein als das was in den Aussagen steht. Und bitte schere nicht alle Verbände über einen Kamm. Der Baden-Württembergische kann nichts für eine Gemeinschaftsangelregelung in Hamburg und der Schleswig-Holsteinische Landesverband kann nichts für ein Nachtangelverbot  ("im Weinanbaugebiet ") in Baden-Württemberg. 

Und ich denke mal nicht das ausser dem Vdsf/DAV etwas für den Vdsf/DAV kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Das Problem beim VDSF sind halt die alten und anglerfeindlichen  - aber immer noch geltenden  - angelpolitischen Grundsätze, die sich der Verband auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat in den 80er und 90er Jahren.

Deswegen gibts ja den allgemein angel/verbandspolitischen Thread hier zum einen, zum anderen für jeden "Fall" den entsprechenden Einzelthread.. 

Wobei in allen Einzelfällen das immer wieder auf die falschen Leitlinien des VDSF-Bund zurück zu führen ist.



> Und ich denke mal nicht das ausser dem Vdsf/DAV etwas für den Vdsf/DAV kann...


So ist es - am wenigsten die Angler, die darunter zu leiden haben...

Deswegen ist es ja gut, wenn das alles mal öffentlich wird.

Und auch gut, wenn darüber - sogar möglichst kontrovers!!! - diskutiert wird.

Da beileibe auch bei den falschen Leitlinien nicht alles schlecht ist, was der VDSF macht (nur zu viel..)!

Und es gibt abseits der oberen Funktionärsriege sehr viele Leute in ALLEN Verbänden (AUCH UND GERADE IM VDSF!!) an der Basis, welche wirklich etwas für Angler tun wollen - trotz des Dachverbandes!

Und die sich dann natürlich auch bei solchen Diskussionen dann auch mal angepisst fühlen und in ihrer persönlich anglerfreundlichen Arbeit diskrediert.

Weil sie nicht sehen, dass das nicht gegen solche Leute - schon gar nicht persönlich - geht, sondern gegen anglerfeindliche politische Leitlinien von Dachverbänden..


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist es - am wenigsten die Angler, die darunter zu leiden haben...
> 
> Deswegen ist es ja gut, wenn das alles mal öffentlich wird.
> 
> ...



Das Unterschreibe ich dir gerne!

Und das ist etwas was angegangen werden muss, da sollte es unter den normalen Anglern eigentlich keine Diskussionen geben. 

Das was bei den einzelnen auf dem Wunschzettel steht und inwiefern die anderen damit einverstanden sind kann und soll gerne Diskutiert werden. 

Aber BITTE ohne Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen oder unbewiesenen Behauptungen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Aber BITTE ohne Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen oder unbewiesenen Behauptungen


Kann ich bei uns nirgends erkennen, von daher d`accord.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ich kann ivo durchaus verstehen, dass er da auch gegenüber seinem Verband bzw. dessen Funktionären mißtrauisch ist (wie gesagt, bei Verbänden/Funktionären/Politikern gilt zuerst immer mal das Prinzip des "kleineren Übels", "gut" ist meist nochmal was anderes ...)....



> Das neue Präsidium soll nun doch nicht paritätisch gewählt werden


Dazu gibts klare Aussagen vom DAV-Bund, an dem wir diesen dann auch messen werden..

Das Thema Fusion als solches könnt ihr aber besser hier diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988


----------



## Pinn (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Sicher gibt es in einigen anderen EU-Staaten nationale Anglerverbände vergleichbar VDSF oder DAV. Wenn ja, wie ist deren Selbstverständnis? Sind das Interessensverbände der Angler oder fühlen die sich auch so einseitig dem Naturschutz verpflichtet wie der VDSF?

Richtig ist, die Rahmenrichtlinien für Naturschutz sowie Ewerbs-und Angelfischerei werden zunehmend durch die EU bestimmt. Sollte es große Anglerverbände in den anderen EU-Staaten geben, die sich tatsächlich als Interessensvertretung der Angler verstehen und politische Lobbyarbeit in ihrem Land betreiben, wäre das zumindest auch ein Hoffnungsschimmer für uns.

Sich allein darauf zu verlassen liefe allerdings auf Trittbrettfahrerei hinaus. Genauso wie nix zu tun, weil man unsere deutschen Angelverbände aus den bekannten Gründen nicht akzeptieren will und etwas gegen Vereinsmeierei hat. So eine Einstellung kann ich gut verstehen, finde sie aber trotzdem kontraproduktiv.

 Eine Doppelstrategie ist sinnvoll, die unabhängige Kritik von ausserhalb und demokratische Meinungsfindung innerhalb unserer Angelverbände einschließt. Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Wenn es an der Person des Vorsitzenden/Präsidenten/ElJefe eines Bundesverbandes hängt...

Wer wählt den?
Im allgemeinen die Vertreter der Landesverbände.

Wer wählt die Vertreter der Landesverbände?
Die Vertreter der Kreisverbände.

Wer wählt die Vertreter der Kreisverbände?
Die Vertreter der Vereine.

Und wer wählt die Vertreter der Vereine?
*Die einzelnen Mitglieder der Vereine.
*
Und da sollte man dann ansetzen. 

gegen die Mehrzahl der Mitglieder eines Vereins lässt sich nichts machen. und dann geht es die Schine nach oben und einer Satzungsänderung/Politikwechsel/Fusion/etc. steht dann nichts mehr im Wege.

Vorsitzender wird man per Wahl, das Geburtsrecht wurde 1918 mit der Abschaffung der Monarchie zum Glück mit abgeschafft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ich hatte Dir da ja schon auf der vorigen Seite mal eine zu idealistische Sichtweise unterstellt ;-))

Hier zur sicher jedem Angler aus seinem Verein bekannten Realität



> Und wer wählt die Vertreter der Vereine?
> Die einzelnen Mitglieder der Vereine.
> 
> Und da sollte man dann ansetzen.


Genau das versuchen wir.

Dazu müssen die Angler aber erst mal informiert werden und diskutieren können.

Daran hat kein Verband (weder VDSF noch DAV) wirkliches Interesse - denn das würde nur die Kreise der Funktionäre stören.

Daher sind die auch ganz froh, dass auf den Hauptversammlungen der Vereine meist alles stumpf abgenickt und kaum diskutiert wird..

Was weiterführend leider auch so ist:
Was von den Verbänden von oben kommt, wird auch meist schlicht in den Verbandsversammlungen abgenickt...

Das Einzige was man dagegen setzen kann, ist Information, Diskussion und auch Provokation... 

Dafür braucht es zum einen breite Schultern (da dies naturgemäß nicht jedem, schon gar nicht Funktionären, gefällt), zum anderen muss man sich darüber klar sein, dass das Zeit braucht.

Wenn wir nur dahin kommen, dass die Verbände und Vereine nichts mehr mehr oder weniger im Geheimen beschliessen können, weil es zu vielen Anglern leider schlicht wurscht ist, was die da oben treiben, schon dann ist viel gewonnen...

Und wenn dann die Funktionäre sich auch Diskussionen stellen müssen, statt sich wie bisher darauf zu verlassen, dass alles abgenickt wird.

Denn das wird sie sicherlich auch in ihren Vorschlägen und Maßnahmen schon von ganz alleine vorsichtiger und anglerfreundlicher werden lassen, wenn sie wissen oder befürchten müssten, dass diese Dinge eben zukünftig nicht mehr im Dunkel bleiben..


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dir da ja schon auf der vorigen Seite mal eine zu idealistische Sichtweise unterstellt ;-))


  Ich habe lieber meine Idealistische Sichtweise als eine zu pessimistische/paranoidische Sichtweise 

Wenn das so geschieht das es immer noch möglich ist, den  Gesprächspartnern in die Augen zu sehen -oder man sich immer noch auf ein  Bier/Wein/Met zusammensetzen kann oder halt am Wasser zum Angeln- dann  ist das Ziel so gut wie erreicht.

Vorallem wenn die Verbände von selber für gute Information der Angler  sorgen, was recht einfach durchzusetzen wäre, ist schon ein großer  Schritt getan.

Auch wenn es Idealistisch klingt:
Die nächsten Wahlen kommen bestimmt

Und stellt euch vor es ist Wahl und wir gehen hin!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Ich habe lieber meine Idealistische Sichtweise als eine zu pessimistische/paranoidische Sichtweise


Auch ich bin grundsätzlicher Optimist (sonst würden wir da eh wie andere Angelmedien einfach die Finger von solchen Dingen lassen;-))

Aber auch Realist genug um zu sehen, was uns Jahrzehnte VDSF alles eingebrockt haben..

Da müssen zuerst mal wirklich die verkrusteten Strukturen aufbrechen..




> Und stellt euch vor es ist Wahl und wir gehen hin!:vik:


Stimmt!!



> Vorallem wenn die Verbände von selber für gute Information der Angler sorgen, was recht einfach durchzusetzen wäre, ist schon ein großer Schritt getan.


Wäre auch kein Problem, die Angler in größerem Umfange zu informieren, das selbstverständlich kostenlose Angebot gibts schon lange von uns (AUCH UND GERADE FÜR DEN VDSF!!)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Dann wird schon irgendjemand halt wieder nen weiteren Anglerverband gründen...
;-))

Das kann ich Dir versichern ;-))


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wird schon irgendjemand halt wieder nen weiteren Anglerverband gründen...
> ;-))
> 
> Das kann ich Dir versichern ;-))



Na dann aber hoffentlich nicht du, dann geht mein restliches Taschengeld für die Beiträge drauf!  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Da siehst Du wieder den Schwaben in mir ;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



mcrae schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn die Verbände von selber für gute Information der Angler  sorgen, was recht einfach durchzusetzen wäre, ist schon ein großer  Schritt getan.
> 
> Auch wenn es Idealistisch klingt:
> Die nächsten Wahlen kommen bestimmt
> ...




Volle Zustimmung.

Und auch mal ein Kompliment an Dich.

Du zeigst auf, dass man konträre Standpunkte sachlich abgleichen kann, dass es möglich ist sich aufeinander zuzubewegen und, wenn auch keine vollkommene Übereinstimmung, so doch zumindest einen großen gemeinsamen Nenner zu suchen. 

Dazu muss man auch in einen vielleicht ungeliebten Dialog treten. Da können sich so manche Funktionäre von Dir was abkucken.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Leute,

scheinbar sind die Verhältnisse von Region zu Region total unterschiedlich. Ich kann nicht feststellen, dass die Verbandsfunktionäre total abgehoben sind. Die Realität sieht bei mir so aus, dass sowohl der Präsident des bay. Landesfischereiverbandes als auch der Präsident des oberbayerischen Verbandes regelmäßig auf der Jahreshauptversammlung meines Vereins anwesend und auch am Rednerpult sind und aktuelle Tendenzen der Verbandsarbeit erklären. Außerdem kann man bei denen jederzeit im Büro anrufen und mit den Präsidenten sprechen.
Wohlgemerkt – ich bin kein Vereinsfunktionär sondern normaler Angler.

Habt Ihr bzw. Euer Verein denn schon mal eueren Präsidenten eingeladen und seit dabei abgeblitzt? In Oberbayern ist das alles problemlos.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> scheinbar sind die Verhältnisse von Region zu Region total unterschiedlich. Ich kann nicht feststellen, dass die Verbandsfunktionäre total abgehoben sind. Die Realität sieht bei mir so aus, dass sowohl der Präsident des bay. Landesfischereiverbandes als auch der Präsident des oberbayerischen Verbandes regelmäßig auf der Jahreshauptversammlung meines Vereins anwesend und auch am Rednerpult sind und aktuelle Tendenzen der Verbandsarbeit erklären. Außerdem kann man bei denen jederzeit im Büro anrufen und mit den Präsidenten sprechen.
> Wohlgemerkt – ich bin kein Vereinsfunktionär sondern normaler Angler.
> ...



So ist es ... 

und es wird sich auch nicht durch den Tod des gerade letzte Woche verstorbenen Präsidenten des LFV Herrn Roese ändern; dieser hatte immer und jederzeit ein offenes Ohr als Angler für Angler (auch für die nichtorganisierten), also für uns zusammen als Gemeinschaft, die ein gemeinsames Hobby ausüben.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205317


Wohlgemerkt ...auch ich bin auch kein Verbandsfunktionär.


----------



## mcrae (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Wie gesagt, ich kann mich über den Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein auch nicht beschweren. Ich fühle mich dort sehr gut informiert und wenn man mal Fragen hat dann werden diese auch sehr schnell und meist sehr umfassend ge- und erklärt.

Ich bin ebenfalls kein Verbandsfunktionär.
-----
Allgemein:
Nach dem was teilweise von den Zuständen vor 20, 30 Jahren berichtet wird, dann hat sich schon eine Menge getan. 

Aber mal als Frage an die Mods hier, wie wäre es einen Tröt aufzumachen in dem die einzelnen Wünsche und Forderungen der User (Angler) an den Vdsf, DAV oder auch einen zukünftigen Verband gesammelt werden. So ohne Diskussion über das für und wider der Wünsche/Forderungen. Nur um Die Interessenlage auszuleuchten und darzustellen. Zum Diskutieren dann einen getrennten Tröt. Wenn Forderungen zur Veränderung gestellt werden, dann müssen die Entscheidungsträger ja auch wissen in welche Richtung sie gehen sollen und was den normalen Anglern so unter den Nägeln brennt.

Somit kann ein konstruktiver Beitrag zur Mobilisierung der Angler geleistet werden. Es ist ja lange nicht jeder in einem Verein und nicht jeder organisierte Angler stellt vor der JHV einen Antrag oder steht in der allgemeinen Fragerunde auf und sagt vor den versammelten Vereinskameraden aus. Hier ist es ja doch etwas anonymer und die Hemmschwelle seine Wünsche zu äußern dürfte deutlich geringer sein.

Und bitte nicht ich bin für den diesen oder geben jenen Verband, sondern einfach nur "Ich wünsche mir das die Vertretung der Angler in Deutschland folgendes umsetzen, einführen, abschaffen, ändern, tun oder lassen würde." 

Mit dem DAGEGEN-Schild auf- und ablaufen kann jeder, wir können zeigen das wir uns Gedanken machen und unsere Wünsche und Vorstellungen auch vernünftig äußern können.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



mcrae schrieb:


> ...
> *einen Tröt aufzumachen in dem die einzelnen Wünsche und Forderungen der User (Angler) an den Vdsf, DAV oder auch einen zukünftigen Verband gesammelt werden
> ...
> **Zum Diskutieren dann einen getrennten Tröt.* Wenn Forderungen zur Veränderung gestellt werden, dann müssen die Entscheidungsträger ja auch wissen in welche Richtung sie gehen sollen und was den normalen Anglern so unter den Nägeln brennt.
> ...



Mit dieser Idee könnte ich mich anfreunden#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Zum Thema Oberbayern mit den tollen Funktionären (kenne keinen persönlich, kann das also nur beurteilen nach Faktenlage):
Ist das nicht der Regionalverband in Bayern, der trotz Aufhebung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes dieses weiterhin für seine Region beibehalten will?

Da wird ihm also sicher jedes Vereinsmitglied bei seinen Besuchen erzählen, dass es dringend nötig ist, Angler nachts vom Wasser fernzuhalten....





Die Idee mit "Pimpt euren Verband" finde ich auch klasse und hab dazu nen Thread aufgemacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3167084#post3167084


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Danke Thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Wir hören halt auf Angler ;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Oberbayern mit den tollen Funktionären (kenne keinen persönlich, kann das also nur beurteilen nach Faktenlage):
> Ist das nicht der Regionalverband in Bayern, der trotz Aufhebung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes dieses weiterhin für seine Region beibehalten will?



Das liegt nicht am Verband, sondern an EINER verbandsunabhängigen Person angegliedert an die Rg. v. Obb..
Das liegt an der behördlichen Struktur Bayerns abseits des Verbandes.

Hier wäre deinerseits eine informative Nachfrage sinnvoller und angeratener als wieder pauschal und ohne Faktenlage den Verband zu beschuldigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Regionalverband in Bayern, der trotz Aufhebung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes dieses weiterhin für seine Region beibehalten will?



@ Toni

Du hast das kleine Zeichen am Ende des Satzes schon gesehen ?

Nennt sich* Frage*zeichen.

Haben wir der tollen Verbandsarbeit in Bayern nicht auch das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot zu verdanken *?* ( Das ist eine Frage )


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ralf

Mir scheint, dass dir die Wirkungen, Absichten, Intentionen von Fragen, die als rhetorisch eingetuft werden dürfen/müssen, nicht geläufig sind; es gibt gute Schulungen/Fortbildungen dazu; solche würden dir als Moderator eines größeren Boards gut tun!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Danke für den Hinweis#6

Wie sagt man bei uns:

Is doch joot datt du mer winnijstens saache kanns, watt ich ze dunn hann. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Das liegt nicht am Verband, sondern an EINER verbandsunabhängigen Person angegliedert an die Rg. v. Obb..
> Das liegt an der behördlichen Struktur Bayerns abseits des Verbandes.



Hallo Toni, das würde mich mal genauer interessieren, gerne per PN.

Bezirksverbote sind in Bayern in den Bezirksfischereiverordnungen geregelt. 
Diese werden von den Bezirkstagspräsidenten verantwortlich gezeichnet.

Damit ist dann natürlich der Bezirkstagspräsident in der Verantwortung. 

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sind Bezirkstagspräsidenten aber jetzt nicht unbedingt eingefleischte Angler, sondern Politiker, und greifen bei solchen Verordnungen auf die entsprechenden Empfehlungen von fachkundigen Personen zurück. Hier kann auch ein Fischereiverband seine Interessen geltend machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Hier kann auch ein Fischereiverband seine Interessen geltend machen.


Das dürfte eben eines der Probleme sein:
Wenn anglerfeindliche Verbände da für Angler sprechen dürfen oder sich das anmaßen....

Sollte es Versuche des Verbandes gegeben haben, sich öffentlich und offiziell gegen das Nachtangelverbot zu stellen und für die Rechte der bedrohten Art Angler zu kämpfen (habe ich gesucht, nur nirgends gefunden was Oberbayern angeht), werde ich mich selbstverständlich IN ALLER FORM dann auch entschuldigen...


PS:
Gilt natürlich auch für den Kampf gegen das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot in ganz Bayern, das so Bundesartenschutz-, Bundesnaturschutz- und Bundestierschutzgesetz widerspricht.

Jedenfalls solange kein Zwang damit verbunden ist, dass jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter das explizit für sein Gewässer an Hand wissenschaftlicher Bestandserhebungen zu regeln hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Toni, das würde mich mal genauer interessieren, gerne per PN.
> 
> Bezirksverbote sind in Bayern in den Bezirksfischereiverordnungen geregelt.
> Diese werden von den Bezirkstagspräsidenten verantwortlich gezeichnet.
> ...



Guten Morgen Franz,

ich werde dir das per PN gerne mitteilen. Genau mit dieser Fragestellung des Nachtangelverbots war ich gestern wieder im Gespräch. Deswegen mein Posting doch mal hier im Thread.

Grüße und Petri aus dem tief-winterlichen München, das sogar das Huchenangeln heute verschneit
Toni


----------



## krokodilbarsch (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Naturschützer sind es doch, die uns Angler an die Karre pinkeln. "Angler sind Mörder" eine der blödesten Aussagen. Seht Euch doch mal die PETA an. Was sich heute alles als Naturschützer bezeichnet. Wir Angler müssen 'nen Lehrgang besuchen und 'ne Prüfung ablegen um Angeln zu dürfen. Das müssen Naturschützer nicht. Ich bin Angler und schütze die Natur.


----------



## k.scholle (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ich kann nichts negatives daran erkennen, durch einen Lehrgang etwas mehr Sachkunde über die Natur , über Fische und über die Ausübung der Fischerei zu erlangen. Das zeichnet uns Angler gegenüber anderen Interessengruppen doch aus. Ich bin sogar dafür, die Lehrgänge auszubauen und eine Pflicht einzuführen, einmal jährlich an so einem Lehrgang teilzunehmen. Genauso sehe ich das auch bei DRK-Lehrgängen, Autofahrerlaubnis, Bootsfahrerlaubnis ...  Der Kritikpunkt, dass solche Lehrgänge den Zugang zur Fischerei verwehren, ist natürlich völlig hanebüchen. Jeder der will, kann an solchen Lehrgängen teilnehmen. Einzig die Kosten für einen solchen Lehrgang könnten bei einigen eine Hürde darstellen ...  Natürlich liegt es bei vielen Bürgern in der Natur der Sache, dass sie nach der 12. oder 13. Klasse froh sind, endlich diese unsägliche Schulpflicht, diesen Schulzwang diese unglaublichen Einschränkungen hinter sich zu lassen. Die, die clever waren, haben bereits nach der 8. Klasse die Schule geschmissen, sich gegen diese unsägliche Einschränkung der freiheitlichen Grundrechte erfolgreich gewehrt – und wenn man sich Inhalt und Qualität der Redaktionsbeiträge anschaut, dann wird auch offensichtlich, wo diese Leute untergekommen sind. Und da stören natürlich regelmäßige Lehrgänge, der fortschreitenden Verdummung Einhalt zu gebieten – oder sogar was neues dazuzulernen.   Ich bin allerdings darüber verwundert, dass die Redaktion bis heute nicht die Kostenfreiheit der Angelgeräte und des Angelzubehörs gefordert hat. Hier liegt doch die eigentliche Hürde zum Zugang zur Angelei. Viele Bürger würden sehr gerne Angeln gehen und können es nicht, weil sie sich erst noch Angelgeräte kaufen müssen - skandalös!!!  Ohne den Zwang, Wissen zu erlangen, würden wir uns heute alle noch mit Steinen bewerfen und ein Ganzkörperfell besitzen. Wohin ein Mangel an Sachkunde führt? Da brauchen wir nur in Richtung Nabu, Peta und Anglerpraxis zu schauen.  Wieso wollt ihr es den Dummen nachmachen?   Wer sich jetzt fragt, wieso Anglerpraxis mit aufgeführt ist,  der sei auf den Nachbarthread verwiesen. Da die Redaktion offensichtlich einstimmig der Meinung ist „nur ein toter Funktionär ist ein guter Funktionär“ (bis heute hat sich kein Mod hiervon eindeutig distanziert) kann man diese Leute nicht anderes einordnen.


----------



## volkerm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Klar doch, Scholle.
Einmal jährlich einen kostenpflichtigen Lehrgang für alle Aktivitäten.
Ich nehme doch mal stark an, Du verdienst da mit, zumindest beim Angeln.
Wie habe ich das bloss 30 Jahre geschafft, mich in allen Aktivitätsbereichen weiter zu bilden, ohne Zwangslehrgänge|kopfkrat?
Und Fell wächst mir auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht flächendeckend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Du nimmst dir also das Recht heraus für andere Leute zu denken, indem du etwas für sie gut und richtig findest?|uhoh:

Schwachsinn, aber sowas von!

Wer sich für seine Umwelt interessiert und sie respektiert, eignet sich von selbst das nötige Wissen an.
Wer nicht, der benimmt sich auch durch Lehrgänge nicht anders, egal wie oft diese stattfinden!

Die anderen Vergleiche sind natürlich großer Unsinn und an den Haaren herbeigezogen!
Beim Angeln gefährdet man keine Menschenleben.

Du hältst dich aber anscheinend für ein pfiffiges Bürschchen und darum solltest du den Unterschied bemerken.
Ansonsten warst du wohl wohl auch zu sparsam mit den Schuljahren. . . .


----------



## ivo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

.........


----------



## Franky (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hey Cool! Jungs - ich kann Euch die "Ignorierliste" für solche Fälle empfehlen. Einfach in euren Einstellungen den Namen des Users - z.b. "h.butt" eintragen und feddich is de Lack...
(Hat bislang noch nicht bei mir funktioniert und muste bislang alles ertragen...)


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



k.scholle schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts negatives daran erkennen, durch einen Lehrgang etwas mehr Sachkunde über die Natur , über Fische und über die Ausübung der Fischerei zu erlangen.
> 
> Ich auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Junge, wer so eine echte Einstellung gegenüber sozial schwachen Menschen hat, wer so rechtslastig schreibt wie Du, gegenüber demjenigen muss ich mich von keinen Phrasen distanzieren. Höchstens, und da tue ich hiermit ausdrücklich, von Deiner Ideologie.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



k.scholle schrieb:


> Ohne den Zwang, Wissen zu erlangen, würden wir uns heute alle noch mit Steinen bewerfen und ein Ganzkörperfell besitzen.


 
Sehr gute Begründung#6#d Unsere Vorfahren im Fell durften alle beim Stammesschamanen zur Angelscheinprüfung antreten, sonst hätten die nie einen Fisch gefangen,
Selten so gelacht, muss ich mir immer wieder mal bildlich vorstellen, wie die da die Antworten inc Stein meißelten, hier ein Kreuz , da ein Kreuz
Gruß A.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



ivo schrieb:


> Kann man manche (solche) Leute nicht einfach vom Leben befreien? Würde vieles vereinfachen...


 

|peinlich

Sehr Peinliches Posting von Dir - das spricht für sich selbst.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Oh weia!

Obwohl....
|kopfkrat
...der Ansatz hat was!!!
Lasst uns für alle Freizeitbeschäftigungen und Hobbys doch Lehrgänge und Prüfungen einführen:

Raucher bekommen nur Zigaretten zu kaufen, wenn sie ihren Brandbekämpfungsschein gemacht haben
Zum Lösen eines U-Bahn-Tickets bedarf es einer ÖPNV-Nutzungsprüfung
Bei Restaurantbesuchen muss vor der Bestellung der Nachweis über die Kenntnis von Tischmanieren vorgelegt werden.
Des Treten von Lederbällen auf Sportplätzen ist nur mit der jährlich zu wiederholenden Prüfung der FIFA-Regelkenntnis erlaubt.
Zugang zum Internet erhält nur, wer den Internetberechtigungsschein erworben und einmal jährlich seine Fachkenntnisse bestätigt hat.
Um dazu zugelassen zu werden, muss der Computer-Führerschein vorgelegt werden, der zwingende Voraussetzung für die Anschaffung und Nutzung eines PCs, Smartphones, Notebooks oder Netbooks ist.
Für Handys reicht eine mündliche Prüfung durch den Verkäufer
Der Genuss von Alkohol in Gastronomiebetrieben ist nur mit ärztlicher Erlaubnis statthaft.
Frauen wird der Zugang zu Schuhgeschäften und Boutiquen nur noch gestattet, wenn sie einen Nachweis über Kenntnisse im Umgang mit Bargeld und bargeldlosem Zahlungsverkehr vorweisen können
Und, zu guter letzt: Geschlechtsverkehr, egal ob homo- oder heterosexuell, ist nur noch zulässig, wenn alle Beteiligten zuvor den Nachweis erbracht haben, dass sie innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahre die notwendige Eignungsprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt haben.

Was hätte das für einen Effekt auf die Volkswirtschaft?!?!?
Und vor allem: Die Schwerkriminalität würde massiv eingedämmt, weil Bankräuber ohne Waffenschein gar keine Chance mehr hätten und alle ja ständig in irgendwelchen Seminarräumen säßen, statt die Straßen unsicher zu machen. Es gäbe keine Staus mehr (außer vor dem VHS-Parkplatz) und alles wäre endlich rundum geregelt!!!!

Ach so: Wenn mir jetzt einer den Vorwurf machen will, ich wäre unsachlich oder so, der andere Typ hat angefangen!!!!


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



ivo schrieb:


> Kann man manche (solche) Leute nicht einfach vom Leben befreien? Würde vieles vereinfachen...


#d dich sollte man schnellstens hier vom board befreien. erst tote funktionäre, dann so ne schote hier. |peinlich
respekt im board auch untereinander scheint wohl nicht mehr mode zu sein.

@k.scholle
also ein lehrgang und eine prüfung zum fischereischein ist schon okay. kann man vielleicht auch schon in der schule anbieten als fach um nachwuchs für unser hobby zu gewinnen.
jedes jahr einmal ein pflichtlehrgang ist unnötig. was soll sich sich da innerhalb eines jahres großartig ändern? so komplex und überlebenswichtig ist angeln nun nicht. einmal geprüfter angler sollte für das leben reichen, da man sich ja auch (zwangsweise) selbst weiterbilden und mit neuen angelgesetzen auseinander setzen muss.
mit der hürde kosten für angelgeräte und angelzubehör hast du nicht ganz unrecht, wobei kosten für vereinsbeiträge und gewässerkarten auch nicht zu vernachlässigen sind.
aber ein hobby kostet halt, dafür bekommt man auch was geboten. muss man halt an anderen stellen sparen


----------



## ivo (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

|supergri Danke für die Blumen. Ich finde Gutmenschen wie der oben anscheinend einer ist wirklich sehr "toll". Habe ich ja so auch ausgedrückt.  Immer wieder erheiternd was manche so für krude Ideen haben. Leider gibt es genügend ... die die dann auch noch umsetzen.


----------



## Zusser (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich finde Gutmenschen wie der oben anscheinend einer ist wirklich sehr "toll".


Das Unwort Gutmensch taucht also auch hier schon auf.
Ich will dir gar nicht unterstellen, dass du dir damit die kranke Ideologie der Leute zu eigen machst, die bei pi-news.net Brandstiftern applaudieren, deren kranke Ideologie 80 Jugendliche umgebracht hat und in Zukunft noch viel schlimmeres bewirken wird. Ich glaube, du plapperst nur.

Dass jetzt bereits in einem simplen Anglerforum widerholt Todeswünsche ausgestoßen werden, macht mir Angst um meine Kinder.
Was für eine Gesellschaft, was für Gesellen. Pfui.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Und das jemand wie Du, der absolut nichts Substanzielles zur ganzen Diskussion beizubringen in der Lage ist, jedwede Gelegenheit nutzt, um sofort alles und jeden persönlich anzugehen, der eine andere Meinung vertritt, macht mir nicht nur Angst um Deine Kinder.
Du hast nur noch das Ziel, alles und jeden anzugreifen, der uns von der Redaktion und unsere angelpolitischen Leitsätze unterstützt, und suchst verzweifelt nach jeder Form von Wort, die Du jemandem im Munde umdrehen kannst. Hier hat niemand "Todeswünsche ausgestoßen", so wie Du es gerne interpretieren würdest, damit Du gegen uns hetzen kannst. Wenn ich den Ausdruck "vom Leben trennen" so interpretiert hätte wie Du, hätte ich Ivo eine Verwarnung erteilt. Bei uns und in weiten Teilen des deutschsprachigen Raumes ist dies ein Synonym für "in eine geschlossene Anstalt sperren, weil er eine Gefahr für die Öffentlichkeit darstellt."
Und da es sich bei dem Angesprochenen um nichts weiter handelt als einen typischen "Forentroll", der sich hier nur angemeldet hat, um in Summe bisher 4(vier) Hetzbeiträge gegen unsere angelpolitische Ausrichtung zu verfassen, stimme ich dieser Einschätzung durchaus zu. Doch da hier jeder das Recht hat, seine Meinung zu vertreten, auch wenn die dahinter stehenden Absichten so offenkundig destruktiv sind, werden wir leider auch weiterhin jemanden wie k.scholle hier dulden, auch wenn's wirklich schwer fällt.

An Dich richte ich jetzt noch einmal die Bitte, Dich konstruktiv und mit Argumenten in die laufenden Diskussionen einzubringen.


----------



## k.scholle (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Beitrag wegen massiver Beleidigung archiviert und hier gelöscht.
Die Begründung dafür kann der Ersteller im Text der ausgesprochenen Verwarnung nachlesen.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

korrigiere, jetzt sind es 5 Hetzpostings, wobei er sich diesmal im Ton vergriffen hat, was entsprechende Konsequenzen zur Folge hatte!


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Da ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden bin, dass mir ein Fehler unterlaufen ist, möchte ich mich hier auch öffentlich bei Zusser für meinen Angriff diesbezüglich entschuldigen.
Ich hatte Ivo mit dem Begriff "vom Leben trennen" zitiert und gleichsetzend mit dem aus diversen Foren, Dungeon-Spielen, etc. bekannten Begriff "von den Lebenden trennen" die Interpretation einer "Todesdrohung" massiv kritisiert. 
Ivo hat jedoch den Begriff "vom Leben befreien" benutzt, der, wie ich nachträglich zugebe, tatsächlich in der entsprechenden Richtung interpretierbar ist.
Ich bitte daher auch darum, dass Ivo sein Posting entsprechend editiert.


----------



## Alex.k (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Neue Initiative - Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

..oder auch bei uns: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begrüßt


----------



## Alex.k (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ups sorry, habe im Forum geschaut, leider das Thema übersehen!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ich bin da nicht so tief im Thema aber der Satzungsentwurf vom DAFV würde mich schon interessieren.
Wurde der hier schonmal veröffentlicht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Es gab doch keinen.

Erst jetzt den oben genannten von der Initiative.:m


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hab ich verstanden....aber wo finde ich den?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

http://www.vdsf.de/documents/satzungsentwurf-dafv.pdf


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ahh. Merseburg (oder wie die Franzosen sagen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Dieser Entwurf wurde von den Funktionären in die Welt gesetzt ohne jede Rücksprache oder Diskussion mit ihren Vereinen oder Anglern - der ist also so viel wert wie nasses Pulver, da das wie bisher auch erst von ALLEN Landesverbänden in den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen genehmigt werden müsste......

Dass da zudem in diesme Satzungsentwurf drin steht, dass das jetzige VDSF-Verbandsblatt auch das zukünftige Verbandsblatt dieses neuen Verbandes sein soll, zeigt auch nur, dass diese drei Verbände nicht einen neuen Verband gründen wollen, sondern unter das Dach des VDSF - sonst hätten sie ja keinen Zugriff auf das VDSF-Verbandsblatt.


Dass zudem im letztem Paragraph noch steht, dass der Präsident des neuen Verbandes ermächtigt wird, die Satzung zum eintragen notfalls alleine zu ändern, zeigt auch deutlich, woher der Wind weht:
Der DAV soll durch den Austritt der Brandenburger möglichst geschwächt werden, um dann den Rest-DAV nach den alten VDSF-Plänen ohne weitere Diskussion und vor allem auch ohne Verschmelzungsvertrag übernehmen zu können..

Dass die restriktiven Bayern das unmterstützen, vestehe ich ja noch. 

Warum das  der TLAV mit unterschreibt, bei dem sowohl Präsident wie Geschaftsführer eigentlich fortschrittlich und anglerfreundlich eingestellt sind, verstehe ich nicht.

Genausowenig warum die Brandenburger, die bisher angelpolitisch so weit weg waren von den restriktiven Bayern und dem VDSF-Bund, hier so eindeutig dem VDSF in die Karten spielen..

Wollen die Brandenburger jetzt auch bundesweit Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescheverbote, Abknüppelgebote, weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen etc., was ja der VDSF-Bund und VDSF-Landesverbände aktiv  am umsetzen sind?


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Na ja, der Inhalt ist warme Luft aber wenn ich den Sinn eines Entwurfes richtig deute, so soll er als Diskussionsgrundlage dienen.
Es ist doch in der jetzigen Form nicht mehr als ein Mantel, der noch mit Leben gefüllt werden muß.
Meiner Meinung nach erfüllt dieser Entwurf gerade durch seine Inhaltsleere die Anforderungen an eine Möglichkeit für weitere Gespräche, bzw. für einen Neuanfang.
Ich denke, es sollte Konsenz darüber bestehen, daß ein gemeinsamer Verband wünschenswert und sinnvoll ist.
Alle bisherigen Versuche sind gescheitert. Ergo muß darunter ein Schlußstrich gezogen und bei null begonnen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Ich denke, es sollte Konsenz darüber bestehen, daß ein gemeinsamer Verband wünschenswert und sinnvoll ist.


Nicht grundsätzlich - nur dann, wenn das Ganze eine vernünftige angelpolitsche Grundlage hat.

Dazu MUSS in eine solche Satzung zwingend das mit rein, sonst ist ein solcher neuer Verband nur alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen - und noch mehr VDSF brauchen wir definitiv nicht:


> 1.:
> Positive Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln gegenüber Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik
> 
> 2.:
> ...


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Durchaus berechtigte Forderungen.

Dennoch werden Kompromisse unvermeidlich sein. 
Diese sind zwar immer und für alle Beteilgten mit dem Verlust von eigenen Wünschen bzw. von bisher genossenen Freiheiten (oder eben im Falle der armen Bayern von Unfreiheiten) verbunden aber für das Zusammenwachsen unabdingbar.

Wir dürfen hier in Brandenburg nicht Nachtangeln. Ich finde das bedauerlich aber ob mir deshalb wirklich etwas fehlt?
Ich brauche keinen Setzkescher, weil ich keine Wettkämpfe mitmache und weil ich nur das mitnehme, was ich auch verwerten kann und will. Wenn ich nach einer Stunde einen 5 pfündigen Zander fange, der in den Topf soll und es ist heiß, dann mache ich eben Schluß und freue mich über meinen Erfolg an diesem Tag.
OK, das sind subjektive Einstellungen. Das gebe ich offen zu.
Trotzdem geht die Welt nicht unter, wenn alle von einer Stunde vor bis einer Stunde nach Sonnenunter/aufgang angeln oder eben wirklich das aus dem Gewässer entnehmen, was sie auch haben wollen.

Andererseits wäre es wünschenswert nicht immer nur als Nutzer der Natur angesehen zu werden, sondern auch mal als deren Beschützer. Vorbildhaftes Verhalten, eine gute und umfassende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und ein konsequent einheitliches Verhalten aller Angler sind dafür ein paar der vielen Voraussetzungen.
Dazu sind transparente Bedingungen und offene Kommunikation mit Nichtanglern notwendig.
Man kann z.B. von Auwa halten was man will. Mit seinen 2-3 Fernsehauftritten hat er mehr Verständnis für uns Angler geschaffen als alle Verbände zusammen in den letzten 20 Jahren.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Durchaus berechtigte Forderungen.
> 
> Dennoch werden Kompromisse unvermeidlich sein.
> Diese sind zwar immer und für alle Beteilgten mit dem Verlust von eigenen Wünschen bzw. von bisher genossenen Freiheiten (oder eben im Falle der armen Bayern von Unfreiheiten) verbunden aber für das Zusammenwachsen unabdingbar.
> ...


 
Onklerfenster
die Welt geht aber auch nicht unter, wenn ich das alles darf und trotzdem für mich so entscheide , wie du dass an deinem Handeln aufgezeigt hast#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Man kann z.B. von Auwa halten was man will. Mit seinen 2-3 Fernsehauftritten hat er mehr Verständnis für uns Angler geschaffen als alle Verbände zusammen in den letzten 20 Jahren.


Traurig, oder?


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Onkelfester, wenn ich bitten darf. Wie der von den Addams.#h

Nein geht sie nicht.

Ich will mal das was ich meine an einem Beispiel verdeutlichen:

Ich bin seit 25 Jahren Blutspender. Als ich damit anfing, wurde ich immer gefragt "wieviel Geld bekommst du dafür?"

Jetzt gibt es seit vielen Jahren kein Geld mehr für Blutspenden (zumindest in Berlin und Brandenburg, von den anderen Bundesländern weiß ich das nicht) und ich werde inzwischen auch nicht mehr danach gefragt. Die Fragen haben sich in echtes Interesse an meinen Beweggründen verschoben.

Ähnlich ergeht es mir als Angler. Ich werde von Nichtanglern gefragt: "ist das nicht schrecklich langweilig....oder macht es dir nichts aus Fische zu töten..."
Viel lieber würde ich hören: tolle Aktionen am/im Wasser habe ich neulich wieder in der Zeitung gelesen/im Fernsehen gesehen.


----------



## ivo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Wir dürfen hier in Brandenburg nicht Nachtangeln. Ich finde das bedauerlich aber ob mir deshalb wirklich etwas fehlt?



Was dürft ihr nicht?



> 6.1. Nachtangeln
> In der Nacht, d.h. in der Zeit zwischen einer Stunde nach  Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, darf in den  Angelgewässern des LAVB, mit Ausnahme der Salmonidengewässer, zu den  gleichen Bedingungen geangelt werden, wie am Tage.


Quelle GewOrd LAVB


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Vielleicht ist ja die Havel mit den anschließenden Gewässern rund um Potsdam Salmonidengewässer.
Auf meiner Karte steht drauf:
Geangelt werden darf täglich von einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang (Sommerzeit beachte).


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Onkelfester, wenn ich bitten darf. Wie der von den Addams.#h
> 
> Nein geht sie nicht.
> 
> ...


 

ONKELFENSTER#h
ich respektiere doch deine Einstellung. Wenn Du das so machst , ok.
Nur warum soll ich, wenn ich um 10.00 einen Karpfen fange , den nicht in den Setzkescher befördern ( die Maße sollten stimmen 60-80-90 oder so;-)) um die Chance zu haben 15.00 noch einen zu fangen und 16.00 mit beiden im Sack gen Heimat zu tuckern?
Mit gehts doch nur darum, nicht irgendwas zu regeln, was ich selbst entscheiden kann

Und dass es Auwa bedarf um Öffentlichkeit zu erzeugen ist nicht mehr traurig, sondern einfach peinlich. Den Rest Kommentar dazu spare ich mir, der würde eh gelöscht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Onkelfester (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ja gut. Da sind wir alle eben etwas anders und das ist auch gut so (nein ich bin nicht schwul)

Ich für meinen Teil will keinen Fisch einfrieren. Ich verschenke auch keinen an Nachbarn, Freunde oder Verwandte.
Ich angle, weil es mir Spaß macht und wenn es paßt, nehme ich soviel Fisch mit, wie ich am gleichen Tag mit der Familie, Freunden, Verwandten verspeisen kann.
Wenns nicht paßt auch gut.

Um mal wieder auf das Thema Kompromisse zurück zu kommen.

Ich denke trotzdem eben nicht, daß das jeder so handhaben soll wie er will. Es muß Regeln geben, um wildwest zu verhindern. Wenn die Regeln dann so aussehen, daß jeder alles mitnehmen muß was er fängt, bedeutet das für mich, daß ich nur noch dann angeln gehen kann, wenn es wirklich Fisch zum Abendessen geben soll/kann.
Das würde mich extrem einschränken und fände eine solche Regel mehr als dämlich, ich würde mich aber daran halten.
Wenn das als Kompromiss bei einer Fusion herauskommen würde...OK. Genauso OK wäre es, wenn es ein Setzkescherverbot und ein Nachtangelverbot gebe.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Es wäre der Supergau, wenn das alles eintreffen würde und ich könnte das dann auch nicht mittragen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich dann sogar das Angeln in Deutschland ganz aufgeben aber ich könnte eine dieser Bedingungen akzeptieren und damit leben, sofern dadurch erreicht werden würde, daß alle Angler in Deutschland mit einer Stimme sprechen.

Nur wenn alle Kröten schlucken, kann was daraus werden.
Solange beide Verbände auf ihren Rechten hocken und nicht bereit sind Kompromisse einzugehen, wird es uns wie den Boxern gehen. Vier verschiedene Weltmeister und niemand aus dem Volke weiß wer wirklich gut ist.
Heutzutage bist du doch als Angler ständig in einer Grauzone unterwegs, weil kein Schwein mehr weiß, wer was wo darf oder nicht darf.


----------



## Stralsund (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Es wird kein Nachtangelverbot und kein Setzkescherverbot geben auf Initiative des gemeinsamen Verbandes geben. Man muss nicht jede noch so pessimistische Sichtweise teilen.
Man kann auch einfach mal an das Gute im Funktionär glauben |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Man kann auch einfach mal an das Gute im Funktionär glauben


Fällt mir nach jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung mit den "Segnungen", welche uns diese Funktionäre beschert haben, mehr als schwer, ums mal vorsichtiog zu formulieren....


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Aber von mir aus bin ich gerne dazu bereit. Ich glaube jetzt mal einfach an das Gute und das es siegen wird!
Aber dazu sollte sich keiner einbilden, dass ich jetzt aufhöre, alles das zu bekämpfen, was ich für das Böse halte. :m

Also, hoffen wir mal, dass es eine rundum angler*freundliche* Satzung eines rundum angler*freundlichen* Deutschen Angelfischereiverbandes geben wird, in dem nach demokratischen Prinzipien gehandelt und entschieden wird und dessen Funktionäre ihren zum Teil sicherlich nicht unerheblichen persönlichen Aufwand auf Basis einer abgestimmten Satzung erstattet bekommen, ohne dass dazu eine windschlüpfrige GmbH gegründet wird, dessen Geschäftsführer sich auf Kosten der zahlenden Verbandsmitglieder 'ne goldene Nase verdient!
Hoffen wir das mal im Glauben an das Gute, aber wehe wenn es deutlich anders kommt!!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Es wird kein Nachtangelverbot und kein Setzkescherverbot geben auf Initiative des gemeinsamen Verbandes geben. Man muss nicht jede noch so pessimistische Sichtweise teilen.
> Man kann auch einfach mal an das Gute im Funktionär glauben |supergri



Servus,
kennst Du den Inhalt dieser neuen Satzung, oder weshalb bist Du Dir über dessen Inhalt, bzw. dem was nicht drin steht so sicher?

Danke und Grüße,
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja die Havel mit den anschließenden Gewässern rund um Potsdam Salmonidengewässer.
> Auf meiner Karte steht drauf:
> Geangelt werden darf täglich von einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang (Sommerzeit beachte).




Siehste, genau darum geht es.

Auf Deiner Erlaubiskarte sind die Regeln des Fischereirechtinhabers festgelegt. Das ist absolut in Ordnung weil es sein Fischereirecht ist oder der Verein der die Karten ausgibt (weiß ich ja nicht) das für sene Gewässer so entschieden hat.
Ein anderer Fischereirechtinhaber oder Verein in Deinem Bundesland mag das anders sehen, und z.B. das Nachtangeln erlauben. Prima. Das geht bei Euch wohl.

Es ist also vollkommen unnötig, solche Einschränkungen in einem Landefischereigesetz zu verankern. Denn ist die freie Entscheidung genommen und das ist nicht akzeptabel. 

Ein Anglerverband hat daher mit allen Mitteln gegen Einschränkungen im Fischereigesetz zu kämpfen. Und zwar ohne Kompromisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

So isses - mit einem Gesetz nimmt man denen, die das anders handhaben wollen, schon die Möglichkeit dazu.

Wenn ein Verein/Bewirtschafter das nachts angeln erlauben will, soll er das auch können - genauso wie diejenigen, die das verbieten wollen, das auch können sollen dürfen.

Mit einem Gesetz dazu wird den Vereinen aber jede Freiheit zur eigenen Entscheidung  genommen.

Und daher MUSS jeder Funktionär/Verband GEGEN GESETZLICHE Restriktionen kämpfen, um die Entscheidungsfreiheit der Vereine/Bewirtschafter zu gewährleisten.


----------



## ivo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Es wird kein Nachtangelverbot und kein Setzkescherverbot geben auf Initiative des gemeinsamen Verbandes geben. Man muss nicht jede noch so pessimistische Sichtweise teilen.
> Man kann auch einfach mal an das Gute im Funktionär glauben |supergri




Na, welcher Funktionär steckt den hinter dem Nick?

Soll ich mir einen aussuchen? Oder ist es der Geschäftsführer?


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Umso besser, Ivo!
Mir ist jeder Funktionär, der hier anonym postet, lieber, als alle anderen, die nichts sagen!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Nabend,


> Man kann auch einfach mal an das Gute im Funktionär glauben


Nu wird langsam peinlich.Und mir speiübel..
An dieser Stelle erinnere ich mal wieder an die letzte Verbotsorgie des LAV MV.
Dort wurde gezielt Verbote erstellt die sich einzig und allein gezielt gegen eine bestimmte Art der Angelei und somit gegen einen festgelegten Personenkreis richtet.
So sieht hier der gute Funktionär in MV aus......


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Umso besser, Ivo!
> Mir ist jeder *Funktionär, der hier anonym postet*, lieber, als alle anderen, die nichts sagen!!!


  keen Ar.sch inner Hose haben se auch noch!


----------



## ivo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Nu wird langsam peinlich.Und mir speiübel..
> An dieser Stelle erinnere ich mal wieder an die letzte Verbotsorgie des LAV MV.
> ...



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen...

btw mir auch


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

oder, positiv ausgedrückt, sie tasten sich erstmal vorsichtig an uns heran.
(Ich versuche, das Gute im Funktionär zu suchen!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Nadel im Heuhaufen???


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ich muß mal ne doofe Frage stellen, weil ich mich mit Vereins- und Verbandsrecht nicht auskenne.
Wie wird man eigentlich Funktionär? Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, daß es sich dabei um eine Erbmonarchie handelt.

Ich stelle mir was in der Art von:
Vereinsvorstände wählen Landesvorstände und diese die Bundesvorstände vor.
Kommt das im Groben so hin?
Falls ja, sollte es doch halbwegs demokratisch sein und damit in unserer Macht liegen etwas zu ändern. 
Immer vorausgesetzt, die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler will das auch, wäre es zwar ein langer Weg und viel eigenes Angagement aber machbar.

Aber wahrscheinlich scheitert das wieder an der Lethargie der Angler (bzw. der Menschen im Allgemeinen). 
Wie sehen denn die Hauptversammlungen bei euch aus? Ich kenne diese Veranstalltungen als eine Ansammlung von Ducken und betretenen Schweigen, sobald es ans Ämterverteilen geht.

Vielleicht muß der Leidensdruck ja erst enorm werden -und damit meine ich die Einführung von Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangeln, halbjährigen Schonzeiten, Schlachtvorschrift etc. also das ganze Programm- bevor das Interesse an diesen Themen immanent wird.

Allerdings habe ich da wenig Hoffnung, wenn ich bedenke, daß das Volk auch 3,00 DM für den Liter Benzin und 10,00 DM für ne Packung Zigarretten klaglos schluckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Aber wahrscheinlich scheitert das wieder an der Lethargie der Angler (bzw. der Menschen im Allgemeinen).


Genau das...


> Wie sehen denn die Hauptversammlungen bei euch aus? Ich kenne diese Veranstalltungen als eine Ansammlung von Ducken und betretenen Schweigen, sobald es ans Ämterverteilen geht.


Genau das..



> Vielleicht muß der Leidensdruck ja erst enorm werden -und damit meine ich die Einführung von Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangeln, halbjährigen Schonzeiten, Schlachtvorschrift etc. also das ganze Programm- bevor das Interesse an diesen Themen immanent wird.


Genau das...

Grundproblem:
Die Verbände vertreten nicht die Angler, sondern die Vereine - die "Besitzenden"...

Die Angler sind zwangsorganisiert über die Vereine - kein Angler wurde bei Vereinsbeitritt vorher gefragt, ob er auch die Verbände mit bezahlen will - was er ja über sienen Vereinsbeitrag mit macht - ohne jede Chance, sich da auszuklinken, wenn er nicht mit der Verbandspolitik einvestanden ist.

Formaldemokratisch alles in Ordnung - faktisch eine Katastrophe (wie man an den "Segungen" der glorreichen Verbandspolitik letzten Jahrzehnte ja gut sehen kann)..

Zahlen Deutschland:
Organsiert sind knapp über 800.000 Angler
An Hand Kartenausgabe etc. kann man ca. 1,8 Millionen Angler an deutschen Gewässern feststellen
Aktive Angler in Deutschland gibt es ca. 3 Millionen - die "Differenz" angelt dann nur m Urlaub/Ausland, wegen zu viel Bürokratie und Restriktionen in Deutschland..
Am Angeln grundsäzlich interessiert sind ca. 5 Millionen Menschen

Schon an Hand dieser Zahlen kann man sehen, dass zwar eine formaldemokratische Legitimation, aber eben keine faktische zur Vertretung der Angler gegeben ist.. 

Wenn dise Legitimation dann wie heute vor allem im VDSF dazu genutzt wird, mittels möglichst vieler Restriktionen die Zahl der Angler klein zu halten, statt die Angler zu stärken, sieht man nur wieder einmal, wie kleingeistig die Funktionäre denken.-

Das ist oft auch nur der pure Fischneid (und daher auch von vielen Anglern unterstützt: Mein Gewässer, meine Fisch, da hat sonst kleiner was zu suchen...)...

Dass man mit mehr Anglern, einer vernünftigen Politik in Vereinen und Verbänden auch viel mehr Angler, damit mehr Einnahmen (auch gerade in Vereinen und Verbänden), vor allem aber auch mehr Gewicht in Politik, Gesellschaft und Medien bekommen würde, geht an diesen hochintelligenten Funktionären und Verbänden glatt vorbei - bzw. es wird der Fischneid geschürt, um weiter alleine vor sich hinwurschteln zu können...

Daher ja unser klare Forderung, dass ALLE Funktionäre und Verbände sich verpflichten müssten, GESETZLICHE Restriktionen abzuschaffen, um für Vereine und Bewirschafter wieder überhaupt eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten zu schaffen... 

Denn - das sieht man auch hier in den Diskussionen:
Es gbt die die Anglerschaft - Angler sind eine total inhomogene Gruppe.

*Daher MÜSSEN Verbände und Funktionäre eben dafür sorgen, dass ALLE Angler - in den jeweiligen Vereinen - auch frei entscheiden können..
Das geht aber nur mit Abschaffung GESETZLICHER Restriktionen.*

Es gibt Vereine/Bewirtschafter, deren Angler kein Nachtangeln wollen.
Und es gibt Vereine/Bewirtschafter, deren Angler das Nachtangeln wollen.

Es gibt Vereine/Bewirtschafter, deren Angler keine Angler mit Touristenscheinen an ihren Gewässern wollen.
Und es gibt Vereine/Bewirtschafter, die sich über Angler mit Touristenscheinen freuen.

Es gibt Vereine/Bewirtschafter, deren Angler keine Setzkescher wollen.
Und es gibt Vereine/Bewirtschafter, deren Angler Setzkescher wollen.

und so weiter.......

*Bei einem GESETZLICHEN Verbot dieser Dinge - das zumeist von VDSF-Verbänden mit vorangetrieben wird - wird aber den Vereinen und Bewirtschaftern vor vorneherein jede Freiheit genommen, das selber zu entscheiden.*

Und genau dagegen kämpfen wir.

Bzw. wir kämpfen *für die Entscheidungsfreiheit der Angelvereine und Bewirtschafter*  gegen Bevormundung durch Verbände, Politik, Tierschützer etc..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

PS: 
Daher rührt auch der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen VDSF-Bund und DAV-Bund.

Da in der ehemaligen DDR das Angeln für jedermann leicht möglich sein sollte und die Gewässer nicht Vereinen oder Fischern gehörten, sondern entweder in Staatshand oder in Genossenschaften waren, ist die DAV-Philosophie eben ein möglichst leichter Zugang zum Angeln mit möglichst wenig gesetzlichen Restriktionen - die hatten damals ja sonst nicht viele Freiheiten....

In der BRD war das Angeln immer an den Besitz der Fischereirechte gekoppelt, wer eines "ergattern" konnte, wollte nicht, dass an "seinem"  Gewässer auch andere Angler angeln konnten. 
Also wurden gesetzliche Restriktionen vom VDSF als Vertreter der Besitzenden begrüßt und gefördert, um die Zahl der Angler - also der "Konkurrenten" - möglichst klein zu halten.

Dementsprechend war und ist also ist der VDSF sozusagen ein typischer "Fischneidverband", der die "Schützerargumente" gerne nutzt, um die Zahl der Angler (Konkurrenten) klein zu halten...

Dass man aber mit immer mehr Restriktionen in einem Umfeld, in dem Naturschützer (weniger Probleme), vor allem aber auch Tierschützer (da kommen die meisten Probleme her) gerne jedes Argument nutzen, um das Angeln an sich unmöglich zu machen, ist es natürlich kontraproduktiv wenn Anglerverbände (vor allem der VDSF, aber auch DAV-Verbände wie der VANT in Thüringen) immer mehr Restriktionen fordern, weil die Angler ja so schlecht sind, und somit diesen durchgeknallten Schützern die Argumente auch noch frei Haus liefern...

Das ist nur Munition für PETA und Konsorten und schadet den Anglern und dem Angeln mehr als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranpopulation.

Und wenn das diese alten VDSF-Betonköppe nicht begreifen und diese Sichtweise und restriktive VDSF-Philosophie sich auch in einem geplanten gemeinsamen Verband durchsetzt, kann man die Jahre zählen, bis wann der letzte Angler seine Ruten einmotten kann und nur noch Nistkästen aufhängen...


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Dein Argumente kann ich verstehen.

Daraus folgen zwei für mich Möglichkeiten.

1.) Abschaffung der Verbände.

Wenn auf Verbandsebene keine Bestimmungen beschlossen werden sollen, sondern alles in der Hand der Vereine bleiben soll, werden die Verbände nicht mehr benötigt. Was sollte dann noch ihre Aufgabe sein? 
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit? Was soll denn veröffentzlicht werden? Das wäre dann reines PR weil es eben kein einheitliches "Produkt" Angeln mehr gäbe.
Verwaltung? Wozu? Was sollte dann verwaltet werden? 

2.) Stärkung der Machtposition der Verbände.

Wenn die Verbände in die Lage versetzt werden würden über die Köpfe der Vereine Ge- und Verbote einzuführen, würde das unter Umständen ein Eingreifen in die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Einzelnen bedeuten. Es gibt ja auch Vereine, denen Fischgewässer ganz offiziell gehören und denen schon deshalb nicht vorgeschrieben werden darf, zu welchen Zeit sie diese nutzen.

Sicher eine vertrakte Situation. Beide Möglichkeiten haben für mich einen gewissen Charme.
Als alter Hausbesetzer (bevor ihr mich jetzt in eine rote Ecke stellt: ist schon 20 Jahre her #h) hat die erste Möglichkeit, mit der damit einhergehenden Anarchie schon gewisse Reize. Der Nachteil ist ganz klar das uneinheitliche Außenbild des Anglers. Wie du richtig schreibst gibt es ca. 5.000.000 Angler oder interessierte in Deutschland. Trotzdem kannst du im Fernsehen eher Berichte über das Eisstockschießen als über das Angeln sehen. Meiner Meinung nach eine Folge der mangelnden Einheit und des diffusen Erscheinungsbildes des Anglers.

Die zweite Möglichkeit würde -wie schon erwähnt- in die Persönlichkeitsrechte eingreifen, hätte aber den Vorteil, daß ein Außenbild geschaffen werden könnte, was wiederum zu einer größeren Annerkennung des Anglers in der Bevölkerung beitragen würde.
Ich glaube ich hatte schon mal geschrieben, daß ich mich als Angler ständig in einer Grauzone fühle.

Ein Beispiel: Die Glienicker Brücke trennt Potsdam von Berlin. Wenn ich auf der Potsdamer Seite am 02.Januar einen Hecht fange, kann ich mich darüber freuen und den am Abend in den Ofen schieben. Wenn ich am gleichen Tag, am gleichen Gewässer auf der falschen Seite der Brücke (nämlich auf der Berliner Seite) den gleichen Hecht fange und ihn mitnehme, mache ich mich eines Verstoßes gegen die Schonzeit schuldig und riskiere eine Strafe.
Macht das Sinn?
Ich muß doch heute schon fast ein Jurist sein oder zumindest vor jedem Angeln stundenlang die Bestimmungen durchstöbern, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen gegen Bestimmungen zu verstoßen.
Das wäre zumindest deutlich einfacher, wenn es überall die gleichen Regeln gäbe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Ich muß doch heute schon fast ein Jurist sein oder zumindest vor jedem Angeln stundenlang die Bestimmungen durchstöbern, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen gegen Bestimmungen zu verstoßen.


Und genau das haben wir unseren glorreichen Verbänden mit zu verdanken.
Und nein (auch wenn ich grundsätzlich politisch dazu neige):
Anarchie ist nicht die Lösung.

ABER:
Es ist alles schon gesetzlich mehr als genug geregelt - gerade was Tierschutz angeht sogar in einem Bundesgesetz.

Da braucht es keine weitergehenden Verschärfungen in Ländergesetzen, sondern nur vernünftige Kontrollen um die bereits vorhandenen Gesetze auch durchzusetzen - dafür sollten die Verbände und Funktionäre arbeiten, und nicht für immer mehr Restriktionen!!!

Und dafür bin ich auch:
Kontrollen und auch harte und spürbare Strafen.

Vielleicht ähnlich wie im Flensburger Register bei den Autofahrern mit der Möglichkeit je nach Verstoss auch den Fischereschein zeitweise bis komplett zu entziehen.

Ich bin auch dafür, das Vereine/Verbände Angelkurse anbieten.

Aber bitte nicht wie heute mit komplett unsinnigem, rein theoretischen Lernstoff - sondern praktisch am Wasser.

Und nicht gekoppelt mit einer gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung. Denn dann wird nur theoretischer Unfug für die Prüfung gelernt und danach vergessen. 

Wer aber freiwillig einen Angelkurs *in der Praxis *machen kann, der wird viel eher dann "waidgerechtes" Angeln verinnerlichen als mit einer Zwangsprüfung mit sinnlosem, theoretischen Lerninhalt.

Das gleiche gilt für das vielerorts vorgeschriebene Abknüppeln jeden maßigen Fisches:
Sogar die Grünen, nicht gerade als Anglerfreunde bekannt, meinen, dass dies tierschutzwidrig wäre, da ein individueller Grund (individuelle Verwertungsmöglichkeit) vorliegen MUSS; um einen Fisch töten zu dürfen.

Da kann es nicht Sache des Gesetzgebers oder der Verbände sein, grundsätzliches Abknüppeln vorzuschreiben - auch das hat wiederum der Verein/Bewirtschafter für jede einzelne Art an seinem Gewässer vorzugeben.

Also auch hier keine "Anarchie"; sondern die Verantwortung dahin, wo sie hingehört:
Die Gewässerbewirtschafter, Vereine und nicht zuletzt zum Angler...

Und das MÜSSEN die Funktionäre und Verbände endlich ALLE begreifen und danach handeln.

Daher ja auch unsere Forderung als Grundsatz der angelpolitischen Arbeit jedes Verbandes und jeden Funktionäres, ob in DAV, VDSF oder DAFV (gibts übrigens schon, Deutsch-afghanische Flüchtlingshilfe):


> 1.:
> Positive Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln gegenüber Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik
> 
> 2.:
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Nein, ganz so einfach ist das nicht.

Die Fischereigesetzewerden nicht von den Verbänden gemacht, sondern von Behörden und Politik. Die Verbände können jedoch richtungsweisend mitwirken.

Ohne Verband haben die Angler keinen Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung (was manchmal sicher kein Nachteil wäre), andernfalls aber eben doch.

Was beide Verbände nicht begriffen haben ist, dass man mit Duckmäusertum, Kompromissen und vorauseilendem Gehorsam Stück für Stück die Anglfischerei verkauft.

Die Verbände sind aber zu einfältig oder zu uninteressiert, um mit den wahren Stärken der Angelfischerei aufzutrumpfen.

Da wird das Feindbild des Natur- und Tierschutzes manifestiert, dem man nur entgehen könne, wenn man immer wieder ein Stück von sich selbst aufgibt. 

Ist sicher der leichtere Weg, aber der endet in einer Sackgasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Was den Verbänden eben bis heute scheinbar fehlt (ALLEN!!), ist ein klares angelpolitisches Ziel.

Da gehts nur um Pfründe, persönliche Eitelkeiten und Machtspielchen.

Da sind wir hier schon ein Stück weiter ;-))

Vielleicht kommen die Funktionäre auch mal drauf - oder im Zuge des demografischen Wandels kommen auch mal unter 70-jährige zum Zuge.
Solche, diie noch in der Lage sind, solche Dinge auch mal zu Ende zu denken, weil sie noch nicht in den verbandsinternen Grabenkämpfen und Schlammschlachten verschlissen wurden und damit denkunfähig....


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

ja, ja, ja. Das habe ich alles verstanden. Worum es mir geht wäre eine Vereinheitlichung der Basics für die öffentlichen Gewässer.

Es darf mit 2,3...15 Ruten gleichzeitig geangelt werden.
Schonzeit für Hecht ist vom 01.02. bis 01.05. Für Zander vom 01.03. bis 01.06. etc.

Es darf von 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang oder die ganze Nacht durch geangelt werden.

Es dürfen 2,3, 1.000 Fische entnommen werden.

Man darf oder man darf nicht einen Setzkescher, Senke, Köderfischreuse etc. benutzen. 

usw.

Regeln, an die sich jeder halten muß und die dann jeder kennt.

Was mich nervt ist diese Kleinkrämerei mit eigenen Regeln für jedes Bundesland.

Das kann natürlich nicht für vereinseigene Gewässer gelten aber wieviele gibt es davon schon? Die Mehrzahl unserer Gewässer ist doch entweder öffentlich, in der Hand von Verbänden oder wird von Fischern bewirtschaftet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Das ist und wird so bleiben - und das ist im Grundsatz auch richtig.

Denn der Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers weiss im Normalfall am besten, was er seinem Gewässer an "Anglern" und Entnahme zumuten kann - nicht der Verband und nicht die Politik und schon gar nicht spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer....

Und der jeweilige Bewirtschafter soll daher auch die Möglichkeit und die Freiheit haben, das zu entscheiden - auch wie das gechehen soll..

Und das ist aber genau das, was gerade der VDSF oder auch der VANT in Thüringen immer wieder verhindert durch die restriktiven angelpolitischen Vorgaben und damit ALLEN die Möglichkeit nimmt, das sinnvoll für die jeweiligen Gewässer selber zu entschieden...


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

OK. Noch ein Beispiel:

Wenn ich im Sacrow-Paretzer Kanal in Potsdam angle und ich habe eine DAV Karte dann steht da:

 	6.1. Nachtangeln
  	In der Nacht, d.h. in der Zeit zwischen einer Stunde nach  Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang, darf in den  Angelgewässern des LAVB, mit Ausnahme der Salmonidengewässer, zu den  gleichen Bedingungen geangelt werden, wie am Tage.


Wenn ich im gleichen Kanal angle und ich habe mit eine Karte aus dem Angelladen gekauft, dann darf ich am gleichen Gewässer von 1 Stund vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang angeln.


Wer weiß jetzt, was für dieses Gewässer gut und was schlecht ist?


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

das eine ist die Regelung für Vereinsmitglieder und das andere vermutlich ne Art Gastkarte, da sind Einschränkungen eben vorhanden, heer eben das Nachtanglen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Vielleicht ist das einfach eine Einschränkung für Gastangler, dass nur DAV-Mitglieder auch nachts angeln können sollen..?

Da würd ich mir dann einfach die Karte vom DAV holen, wenn ich auch nachts angeln will - und die vom Laden, wenn ich nachts im Bett bleibe 
;-)))

uups - überschnitten ;-.)


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich nicht für vereinseigene Gewässer gelten aber wieviele gibt es davon schon? Die Mehrzahl unserer Gewässer ist doch entweder öffentlich, in der Hand von Verbänden oder wird von Fischern bewirtschaftet.



In den neuen Bundesländern ist das so. In den alten sind die meisten Fischereirechte in Privater-  oder Vereinshand.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In den neuen Bundesländern ist das so. In den alten sind die meisten Fischereirechte in *privater* Hand.




Auch der Besitz an sehr großen Ländereien inkl. dem vorhandenen Wasser.

Dagegen ist eine Petition längst überfällig.

Uralte "Rechte", die sich(oft blutig) auf Kosten anderer Menschen im Mittelalter vom "Adel" angeeignet wurden, müssen gekippt werden.
An der Stelle auch gleich enteignen die Erben der Feudalisten! Wer sein "Eigentum" mit dem Blut und Schweiß anderer Menschen "bezahlt" hat, darf doch in der modernen, moralisch perfekten, "humanen Welt" nicht mehr daran festhalten und müpsste eigentlich freiwillig alles abtreten.

So weit reichen Humanismus und Moral aber dann wohl doch nicht?

Uppsss . . . hab ich das gerade gedacht und gesagt?|kopfkrat

Sorry . . . .BTT bitte !!!:m


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Die eine Karte ist vom DAV, die andere ist vom Fischereischutzverein Havel Potsdam also von den Fischereiberechtigten wie ich annehme. 
Da es sich dabei um die Karte für alle Gewässer rund um Potsdam handelt, ist die Unterscheidung der Angelmethoden meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

Zumindest in den -wie ich es nenne- öffentlichen Gewässern sollten doch einheitliche Regeln gelten können.
Es geht ja in diesen Gewässern nicht um menschlich verständliche Eifersüchtelleien auf die Anzahl der von Gastanglern gefangenen Fische von Seiten der Vereine.

Bei denen (und deren Privatseen) kann ich ja verstehen, wenn sie die Gastangler etwas kürzer halten wollen. Schließlich steckt oft ganz viel Arbeit und Geld in einem gut besetzten und gepflegten Gewässer.
Bei den Seen rund um Potsdam, ist das nicht der Fall.

Gehen wir mal zurück zum Beispiel der Glienicker Brücke.
Wenn ich richtig zähle gibt es für einen Bereich von 500 qm 4 verschiedene Vorschriften.

1.) Du sitzt auf der Potsdamer Seite und hast eine DAV-Karte.
Dann darfst du Nachts mit 2 Ruten Angeln.
2.) Du sitzt auf der Potsdamer Seite und hast eine Karte vom Fischereischutzverein.
Dann darfst du zwar mit zwei Ruten Angeln aber nicht nachts.
3.) Du sitzt auf der Potsdamer Seite und willst Friedfischangeln.
Dann brauchst du keinen Fischereischein.
4.) Du sitz auf der Berliner Seite.
Dann darfst du mit 3 Ruten angeln (und ich glaube auch Nachts)

Außerdem hast du je nach Seite der Brücke unterschiedliche Schonzeiten und unterschiedliche Schonmaße.

Je nachdem wie, wo und was du angeln willst machst du dich im schlimmsten Fall der Fischwilderei strafbar.

Ist es das was ihr für Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung haltet?
Meiner Meinung nach ist genau das eine Überverwaltung, ein Wildwuchs, der durch die Vereinheitlichung von Regeln in die Schranken verwiesen werden muß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Ist es das was ihr für Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung haltet?


Nein, das ist die schlichte Unfähigkeit der dort Verantwortlichen - wenn es diesen Damen und Herren noch nicht mal möglich ist, fürs gleiche Gewässer gleiche Regeln aufzustellen, wundert es euch dann, wenn man die Verbände nicht zu einheitlichen, anglerfreundlichen Politik treiben kann?

Hier wie dort vermutlich das Gleiche:
Unfähigkeit, Pfründe, persönliche Eitelkeiten und Machtkämpfe....


PS:
Überregulierung mit mehr und neuen Regeln zu bekämpfen, ging in Deutschland schon immer schief - und nicht nur bei Anglern..


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Ist es das was ihr für Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung haltet?



Im Grunde ja. Das ist der Preis der Freiheit, dass jeder mit seinem Eigentum machen kann, was er möchte. 

So aber hat man 1.) die Wahl, an welchem Gewässer einem die Bestimmungen am meisten zusagen und 2.) über Mitgliederbeschlüsse im Verein auch die Möglichkeit nicht zusagende Bestimmungen anzufechten und zu ändern.

Gesetzlich verankerte Regeln sind kaum oder nur sehr mühsam wieder wegzubekommen.

Eine Revision und Vereinheitlichung der Landesfischereigesetze unter den Prämissen der Bundesgesetzgebung ist hingegen sehr sinnvoll und unbedingt anzustreben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hihi, hier driften Thomas und ich auseinander.|supergri


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Revision und Vereinheitlichung der Landesfischereigesetze unter den Prämissen der Bundesgesetzgebung ist hingegen sehr sinnvoll und unbedingt anzustreben.



Siehste. Mehr will ich doch garnicht! #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Das bedeutet aber,dass jeder für sein Gewässer eigene Reglen aufstellen kann.


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ich kenne die Umstände vor Ort nicht, aber dass jeder Regeln für "sein" Gewässer aufstellen kann, ist doch begrüßenswert. Solange die Gemeinschaft einheitliche Regeln parat hat, die für das jeweilige Wasser gelten.
Wenn ich Mattes da richtig verstanden habe, hat eine Gemeinschaft unterschiedliche Regelungen für ein und dasselbe Gewässer - und das ist ********!


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Die Regeln, die die Vereine aufstellen, können die ja handhaben, wie sie  wollen. Ich denke, daß da ein großzügiger Entscheidungsspielraum  möglich sein sollte.

 Ich würde nur einheitliche Grundregeln befürworten.
 Es gibt je nichtmal einheitliche Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße. Wenigstens das sollte doch möglich sein.

Ich wäre für Grundregeln, die meinetwegen recht großzügig gestaltet  werden können und das Minimum darstellen. Zusätzliche, restriktivere  Maßnahmen können von mir aus im Rahmen der Vereine beschlossen werden.

Als Grundregeln wären vielleicht Sachen wie das Verhalten am  Fischwasser, einheitliche Schon- oder Mindestmaße oder die Definition  von Angelmethoden sinnvoll.

Ich höre jetzt schon wieder die Einwände "du kannst keine einheitlichen  Schon- und Mindestmaße fesatlegen, weil das Laichverhalt5en der Fische  Gewässerspezifisch ist..."
Doch! Kann ich. Das Laichverhalten mag gewässerspezifisch sein,  unterscheidet sich aber nicht so doll, daß dies eine Vereinheitlichung  ausschließen würde. Man muß nicht für jede Ausnahme eine Ausnahme  machen. Nur weil in einem kleinen See auf dem platten Land die Zander  schon im März laichen, heißt das nicht, daß der Großteil der Zander  überall in Deutschland schon im März laicht.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Die Regeln, die die Vereine aufstellen, können die ja handhaben, wie sie wollen. Ich denke, daß da ein großzügiger Entscheidungsspielraum möglich sein sollte.
> 
> Ich würde nur einheitliche Grundregeln befürworten.
> Es gibt je nichtmal einheitliche Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße. Wenigstens das sollte doch möglich sein.
> ...


 
Du forderst das, was es gibt
Ich denke mal, dass du keinem Verein angehörst.
Fischereigesetze und ihre DVO's regeln genau das;
Mindestmasse/ Schonzeiten etc. Innerhalb dieser Regelungen kann jeder, der Angelberechtigungen ausgeben darf, abeweichende Regelungen festlegen. Das steht dann auf deiner karte vom Angelladen drauf.
Gruß A.


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Doch ich bin in einem Verein aber in einem DAV Verein.

Das was du schreibst macht es doch nicht besser.

Wenn jeder vorsichhinwurschteln kann wie er will, wird es niemals ein einheitliche Bild des Angelrs in Deutschland geben.

So lange alle auf ihren Rechten hocken und eifersüchtig ihre Pfründe verteidigen, gibt es Grabenkämpfe.

Wie soll es einen gemeinsamen Verband geben, wenn es nichtmal auf regionaler Ebene, geschweige denn auf Landesebene eine gemeinsame Richtung gibt.

Damit hätten wir uns jetzt bilderbuchmäßig im Kreis gedreht. 

Kompromiß bedeutet Verlust.
Wenn niemand bereit ist einen Verlust hinzunehmen, wird es keinen Kompromiß geben.

Wenn es keinen Kompromiß geben wird, wird es keinen gemeinsamen Anglerverband geben.

Damit wird unsere gesamte Diskussion sinnlos und überflüssig.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

weil es im Prinzip nicht Sinn und Zweck/ Aufgabe eine Bundesverbandes ist, eine einheitlich Regelung an deinem Tümpel herbei zu führen; Fischereirecht ist nun mal Ländersache. Da wo der ( neue )Verband reinreden muss/ sind doch zunächst ma Bundesgesetzte ( also Bundes -tierschutz-G und Bundes-Nat-Schutz-G, da ham die genug zutun) Für dass was du willst , kann er bestenfalls Leitlinien / Visionen erarbeiten. Wobei mich das als ebenfalls DAV Mitglied nicht so wirklich stört mit den unterschiedlichen Regelungen am Gleichen Gewässer ( egoistisch: warum soll ich Arbeitstunden abbucklen, wenn einfacher das gleiche bekomme, da löst sich ja jeder Verein selbst auf)
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

[FONT=&quot]


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Auf Deiner Erlaubiskarte sind die Regeln des Fischereirechtinhabers festgelegt. Das ist absolut in Ordnung weil es sein Fischereirecht ist oder der Verein der die Karten ausgibt (weiß ich ja nicht) das für sene Gewässer so entschieden hat.
> Ein anderer Fischereirechtinhaber oder Verein in Deinem Bundesland mag das anders sehen, und z.B. das Nachtangeln erlauben. Prima. Das geht bei Euch wohl...


 
*Ich glaube die Redaktion sollte sich dringendst um einen weiteren Redakteur aus den neuen Bundesländern bemühen, der mit den dort geltenden Regeln vertraut ist*. 
Hatte ich schon mehrfach angedeutet, aber gut|bla:. 
Das was Ihr hier immer wieder fordert, dass die Gewässerordnung und die dort aufgeführten Regeln zu Entnahmemengen, Nachtangelverbote oder was auch immer in der Hand der bewirtschaftenden Vereinen liegen soll, ist ein Teil im Westen geschuldeten Kleinstaaterei an Pachtgewässern oder wie immer man das auch nennen will. 
Die meisten DAV-Gewässer in den neuen Bundesländer gehören aber laut Pachtvertrag nicht den einzelnen Vereinen sondern sind im Pachtbestand des KAV oder LAV. Daher gilt für die DAV-Landesgewässer auch einzig die Gewässerordnung des Landesverbandes und kein Vereinsfürst kann dort seine eigenen Regeln aufstellen. Und das ist auch gut so. 
Wenn ihr es toll findet, dass jeder Vereinsfürst über Kartenausgabe und Angelregeln bei Euch im Westen entseiden darf, dann ist das Euren einzelnen Pachtverträgen für die einzelnen Vereine geschuldet. 
Sowas gibt es in den neuen Bundesländern zum Glück nicht und der Gewässerpool ist von allen Mitgliedern des LAV geleichermaßen und zu den Regeln der Landesgewässerordnung zu beangeln. So sehen liberale Angeleregeln aus, von denen es nur wenige Ausnahmen gewässerbezogenen Ausnahmen gibt. 
Die von Onkelfenster genannte Havel stellt eine solche Ausnahme dar. Dabei handelt es sich meines Wissens nicht um ein Pachtgewässer des LAV sondern um ein Vertragsgewässer des LAV, dass vom Fischer gepachtet und bewirtschaftet wird. Mit dem Fischer besteht ein Vertrag, dass DAV-Mitglieder dort ohne den Kauf einer zusätzlichen Karte angeln dürfen. Aber eben nicht nach den Regeln des Landesgewässerordnung, sondern nach den Regeln des Fischers und daher das Nachtangelverbot.  



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist und wird so bleiben - und das ist im Grundsatz auch richtig.
> 
> Denn der Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers weiss im Normalfall am besten, was er seinem Gewässer an "Anglern" und Entnahme zumuten kann - nicht der Verband und nicht die Politik und schon gar nicht spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer....
> 
> ...



siehe meine Antwort oben#h



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Eine Revision und Vereinheitlichung der Landesfischereigesetze unter den Prämissen der Bundesgesetzgebung ist hingegen sehr sinnvoll und unbedingt anzustreben.



Genau und damit landesweit einheitliche Regelungen in den neuen Bundesländern und keine Kleinstaaterei, wie sie im Westen herrscht, wo jeder Verein über sein Gewässer entscheiden kann wie es will. Das mag den dortigen Besitzverhältnissen entsprechen und somit richtig sein. Aber es kann in keinster Weise Vorbild für den Gewässerverbund in den neuen Bundesändern gelten#q. 

Wenn diese, von Euch immer wieder aufgstellte Forderung, nach einer Gewässerordnung in der Hand von den bewirtschaftenden Vereinen, einmal in den neuen Bundesländern Einzug halten sollte, wäre das ein Rückschritt in der Freizügigkeit des Angelns in den neuen Bundesländern und zu verdanke, hätten wir dies denen, die eignetlich eine Liberalisierung anstreben#q.
*Drum sollte endlich Schluß sein mit dieser Eurer Forderung, da sie im höchsten Maße angelfeindlich ist und so von Euch ja eigentlich nicht gewollt.* 
Wie oft muss ich Euch denn noch auf diesen Denkfehler hinweisen|bla:. 
*Holt Euch bitte, bitte jemanden mit ins Team, der mit den Gegebenheiten in den neuen Bundesländern vertraut ist*|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz [/FONT]


----------



## volkerm (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Tomasz,

weise Worte!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Tomasz schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> Die meisten DAV-Gewässer in den neuen Bundesländer gehören aber laut Pachtvertrag nicht den einzelnen Vereinen sondern sind im Pachtbestand des KAV oder LAV. Daher gilt für die DAV-Landesgewässer auch einzig die Gewässerordnung des Landesverbandes und kein Vereinsfürst kann dort seine eigenen Regeln aufstellen. Und das ist auch gut so.
> [/FONT]



So isses auch in M/V, trotz VDSF Zugehörigkeit.:m
Ansonsten ist richtig, was du sagst.


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Wenn Meckpomm VDSF ist und dennoch die liberalen Regeln des DAV hat, wieso ist dann nicht überall möglich?


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@Tomasz

Das war ja mal mehr als deutlich...........

Der kleine Normalangler hier , hatt die Hosen gestrichen voll bei dem Gedanken das es hier Verhältnisse wie auf der anderen Seite der Elbe geben könnte.

Also nicht wundern wenn es Gegenwind gibt aus einer Richtung die "Ihr" garnicht aufem Zettel habt..


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Wenn Meckpomm VDSF ist und *dennoch die liberalen Regeln* des DAV hat, wieso ist dann nicht überall möglich?


 
gleich brech ich...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist richtig, was du sagst.



Nein, nicht in Gänze |supergri

Auch DAV-Vereine können Gewässer pachten und dann auch eigene Regeln festlegen, sofern diese nicht den allgemeinen DAV-Regeln zugegen laufen.

Macht nur kaum einer, da die allgemeinen Gewässerregeln ziemlich ausgereift und absolut ausreichend sind.

Aber Spezialregeln für Entnahmemengen und -größen gibt es hin und wieder doch noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Das darf jeder Verein unabhängig vom Bundesverband, nur darf er nicht die Regln ändern an Gewässern des LAV.:m
Nur machen es die Wenigsten weil man die Kosten für ein selbstgepachtetes Gewässer ja irgendwie kompensieren müsste. 
Da fehlt meist die Zustimmung der Mitglieder, die einen höheren Beitrag ablehnen weil sie genügend Gewässer zur Auswahl haben.

Hier sind Pachtverträge ausgelaufen und die Gewässer sind jetzt "herrenlos" weil niemand die bewirtschaften will.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...Aber Spezialregeln für Entnahmemengen und -größen gibt es hin und wieder doch noch.



Habe ich doch auch klip und klar so geschrieben. Bsp. Vertragsgewässer, deren Pachtverträge bei den Fischern liegen oder aber z.B. in sich abgeschlossene Gewässer, insbesondere solche die aus Tagebauen entstanden sind und für die ein Fischbestand aufgebaut oder Gewässer, die wegen Überbeständen oder nach einem Fischsterben besonders gehegt werden muss, macht das auch Sinn. Aber bitte nicht in der Verantwortung von Vereinsfürsten (wie es immer wieder von der Redaktion gefordert wird), die oft nur ihre höchst eigenen Interessen vertreten und von Gewässerbewirtschaftung kaum Ahnung haben. Wer z.B. mit großer Sicherheit einen Karpfen oder eine Regenbogenforelle fangen will, soll an einen Zuchtteich fahren und nicht darauf bauen, dass der Vereinssee jedes Jahr mit fangfähigen Satzfischen nachbesetzt wird. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Nochmal:
Es geht um GESETZLICHE Restriktionen, die abgeschafft gehören.

Wenn Gewässerbewirtschafter (im Osten oft Verbände, im Westen eist Vereine) nicht die gesetzliche Freiheit haben selber zu entscheiden, ist schlicht niemand geholfen.

Und dafür kämpfen wir.

Dass Gewässerbewirtschafter - ob Vereine oder Verbände oder Genossenschaften oder was sonst auch - überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit zur Entscheidung haben

Wenn ein Verband als Bewirtschafter für die bewirtschafteten Gewässer Regeln aufstellt, ist das in Ordnung.

Nicht in Ordnung ist - und dagegen kämpfen wir - wenn dieser Verband meint allen anderen Gewässerbewirtschaftern seine Regeln von seinen Gewässern aufdrücken kann - am besten noch per Gesetz.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

NOCHMAL.
Wenn bundesweit oder auf Landesebene einheitlich geltende gesetzliche Restriktionen abgeschafft werden sollen, so bin ich bei Dir. 
Wenn aber statt dessen, diese Gesetze durch eine Vielzahl von einzelnen Restriktionen durch die Vereinsfürsten ersetzt würden, dann wäre das zumindest in den neuen Bundesländern ein gewaltiger Schritt zurück in westdeutsches Steinzeitdenken des Angelns. 
Das wird mit den Anglern im Osten nicht machbar sein. Wir brauchen mindestens landesweit einheitliche Regelungen. Meinetwegen auf Grundlage der Gewässerordnung des LAV. Aber bitte nicht diese Kleinstaaterei wie im Westen. Die Art von "Freiheit" würde bei uns zu Einschränkungen im Angeln führen#q.
Wenn ich an die Dahme fahren und sehe dort lässt das Hochwasser ein angeln nicht zu, fahre ich eben weiter an die Tongrube. Dort sind alle guten Angelplätze schon besetzt und ich fahre weiter an die Seenkette. Im ersten See kein Biss, am zweiten endlich der erhoffte Erfolg. Das alles ist bei uns im Umkreis von unter 10km mit *einer Angelberechtigung* und mit *einer Gewässerordnung* möglich. Ich habe keine Lust, mir für jedes Gewässer eine extra Karte holen zu müssen und mir vor jedem Gewässer die dazu gehörige Gewässerordnung durchlesen zu müssen.
Daher finde ich Ralles Ansatz auch ganz interessant:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Eine Revision und Vereinheitlichung der Landesfischereigesetze unter den Prämissen der Bundesgesetzgebung ist hingegen sehr sinnvoll und unbedingt anzustreben.



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Wenn aber statt dessen, diese Gesetze durch eine Vielzahl von einzelnen Restriktionen durch die Vereinsfürsten ersetzt würden, dann wäre das zumindest in den neuen Bundesländern ein gewaltiger Schritt zurück in westdeutsches Steinzeitdenken des Angelns.


Stimmt genau - weswegen wir Grundsätze für ALLE Funktionäre fordern:


> 1.:
> Positive Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln gegenüber Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik
> 
> 2.:
> ...


Und eben so unser angelpolitischen Leitlinien:


> 1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen.
> 
> 2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.
> 
> ...




Da bekanntermaßen der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt, muss man aber auch da ansetzen:
Erst dann, wenn man vernünftige, zielgerichtete Verbandsarbeit hat, kann man überhaupt Druck auf unvernünftige Vereinsfürste nausüben.

Solange die noch alle zusammen mauscheln, wird sich da nix ändern können also zuerst einen neuen Kopf und dann zusammen weiter..

Auch Du gehst von regionalen Dingen aus - wie auch leider alle Landes- und Bundesverbände - wir immer noch von allgemeinen, für ganz Deutschand sinnvollen angelpolitischen Zielen...


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

...wobei das Argument von Tomasz, dass es eben nicht die Vereinsfürsten sein dürfen, die oftmals -und das haben wir ja auch oft genug betont- statt an einer Liberalisierung weitaus mehr daran interessiert sind, ihre "Eigentumsrechte" zu wahren, nicht nur absolut wichtig ist, sondern ja fast schon Vorbildcharakter für den Westen hat.

Einfaches Beispiel, auch zu dem was Onkerlfester zum Thema Kompromiss gesagt hat: Ich persönlich, und ich glaube auch die Mehrheit der Angler, könnte gut damit leben, wenn generelle Schonzeiten für einzelne Arten hinten und vorne um jeweils einen halben Monat verlängert werden würden, dafür aber dann endlich einheitlich wären.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass ein bundesweiter Gewässerpool als Basis für alle Angler unabhängig von Vereins- oder Verbandszugehörigkeit eine anstrebenswerte Lösung ist. Es spricht doch nichts dagegen, wenn es daneben noch einzelne verbandseigene, vereinseigene oder sonstwie private Gewässer oder Gewässerabschnitte gäbe.
Aber z.B. sollten meiner Meinung nach bundesweit alle schiffbaren und auch viele weitere Flussabschnitte, alle Kanäle und beangelbaren Hafengebiete, alle Talsperren, alle Seen ab einer bestimmten Größe und alle Küstengewässer für jeden Angler ohne Zugangsbeschränkungen nutz- und beangelbar sein, wobei die Kostenbeteiligung genauso in Form einer Jahreskarte im Dauerabo wie auch durch befristete Karten (z.B. für ausländische Touristen) ermöglicht wird. Und dafür sollten dann bundesweit einheitliche, möglichst wenig restriktive Regeln gelten, bzw. nur in absolut begründeten Fällen (z.B. hegerische Notwendigkeit) Ausnahmen für einzelne Gewässer bekannt gemacht werden.

Das ist jetzt nur eine grundsätzliche Idee ohne alle Feinheiten, also nagelt mich jetzt bitte nicht allzu sehr fest!:m


----------



## Onkelfester (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Du hast genau das ausgedrückt, was ich sagen wollte....nur viel schöner. #6


----------



## ivo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Tomasz schrieb:


> NOCHMAL.
> Wenn bundesweit oder auf Landesebene einheitlich geltende gesetzliche Restriktionen abgeschafft werden sollen, so bin ich bei Dir.
> Wenn aber statt dessen, diese Gesetze durch eine Vielzahl von einzelnen Restriktionen durch die Vereinsfürsten ersetzt würden, dann wäre das zumindest in den neuen Bundesländern ein gewaltiger Schritt zurück in westdeutsches Steinzeitdenken des Angelns.
> Das wird mit den Anglern im Osten nicht machbar sein. Wir brauchen mindestens landesweit einheitliche Regelungen. Meinetwegen auf Grundlage der Gewässerordnung des LAV. *Aber bitte nicht diese Kleinstaaterei wie im Westen.* Die Art von "Freiheit" würde bei uns zu Einschränkungen im Angeln führen#q.
> ...



|good:


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Und bei den Leitlinien und den Forderungen an die Funktionäre fehlt mir das in meinen Augen wichtigste Ziel:
Der Gedanke an das Große und Gemeinsame, an das Angeln in (ganz) Deutschland, an die große Gemeinschaft aller Angler!!!
Das ist es, was uns alle weiterbringen könnte.
Erst, wenn das Besitzstanddenken aus den Köpfen raus ist, werden wir von einem gemeinsamen Angelland träumen können.
Dieser vermaledeite Fischneid, dass irgendein Angler kommen könnte und in den von meinem Verein angepachten anderthalb Flusskilometern linkes Ufer alle 7 Hechte rausfängt und die auch noch aufisst, oder sonstige abstruse Idiotien, dass der 1. ASV Klein-Kleckersdorf mal eben seine 3 ha Moorgrube mit 5000 Zandern besetzt und damit nicht nur für das Aussterben der letzten dort lebenden Gelbbauchunken verantwortlich ist, sondern auch noch die Preise für die Tageskarten verdoppelt, weil es sich ja jetzt um ein Edelfischgewässer handelt.
Davon müssen wir endlich wegkommen und hin zu natürlich bzw. naturnah bewirtschafteten Gewässern für uns alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Genau Honeyball!!!


----------



## Zoddl (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Männers, fahrt doch mal wieder etwas zurück! Ein Gewässer ist "nur" ein Lebensraum mit spezifischen Eigenschaften. Mal sind das Gute und mal sind es eben Schlechte.
Ein Gewässer ist kein Objekt, an dem man mal eben kurz seine (neuerworbene) Freiheiten nach Lust und Laune ausleben lassen können muss.

Vergleicht doch mal Gewässer wie den Rhein, Elbe, Oder mit dem Wiesenbach hinterm Haus. Oder die Mecklenburger Seenplatte mit der alten Tongrube ums Eck. Ach nee... habt ihr ja schon gemacht.

Was hatts mit Fischneid zu tun, wenn in so einem Kleingewässer nach irgendeinem Vorfall (langer Winter nach kaltem Sommer, Kormoranbefall) der lokale Fischbestand erstmal wieder aufgebaut werden muss und daher lokale Fangbeschränkungen gelten?? Und nein, ich rede nicht von 5000 Zandern im Whirlpool vom Nachbarn.

Was ist verwerfliches dran, wenn in nem anderen Gewässer Entnahmepflichten für z.B. Karpfen festgelegt werden, um den verbliebenen Schleienbestand zu erhalten?
Oder etc.... 


Bei grossen Gewässern mag dies alles keine Rolle spielen, kleine Gewässer reagieren aber zum Teil empfindlich, wenn "rigoros" eine einheitliche Regelung für ALLE Gewässer eingehalten wird.

Und wenn für den Flussabschnitt, den der Verein Klein-Kleckersdorf gepachtet hat/"behegt", die 7 Hechte wichtig sind bzw. eine bedeutende Rolle für den Fischbestand insgesamt haben, dann muss er die 1.5km Flusstrecke eben zur Schonstrecke erklären! Wäre das ne bessere Regelung?

Denn scheinbar vergesst ihr hier, das sich zwar Gesetze/Regeln vereinheitlichen lassen, Gewässer aber nunmal nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Noch ein Grund mehr für einen länderübergreifenden Gewässerpool(siehe Honeyballs posting^^).
Man kann, während ein See gesperrt ist, woanders angeln.:m

Auch hier in M/V sind vorletzten Winter etliche Gewässer "totgefroren".
Dank dem Pool besteht aber die Möglichkeit woanders zu angeln.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Dagegen sagt ja auch keiner was, wenn eben hegerische Notwendigkeiten bestehen!
Wir haben aber den Falle, dass der 1. ASV Klein-Kleckersdorf sich anmaßt, für sein linkes Flussufer andere Regelungen zu treffen, als der 2. ASV Groß-Kuckstmichan für die gleiche Strecke rechtes Flussufer.
Irgendwann kommt dann zwangsläufig der Unterwasserzaun, damit die Hechte nicht das Ufer wechseln!#c


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Erst dann, wenn man vernünftige, zielgerichtete Verbandsarbeit hat, kann man überhaupt Druck auf unvernünftige Vereinsfürste nausüben.
> ...
> Auch Du gehst von regionalen Dingen aus - wie auch leider alle Landes- und Bundesverbände - wir immer noch von allgemeinen, für ganz Deutschand sinnvollen angelpolitischen Zielen...



Auch wenn ich Deinen Deinen letzten Satz jetzt durchaus missverstehen und persönlich nehmen könnte, belasse ich es einfach mal dabei. Nach einigen PN mit Honeyball denke ich, dass es so wie ich es verstehen könnte, garnicht gemeint gewesen ist. 
Aber natürlich gehe ich von den regionalen Gegebenheiten aus, in denen ich mich gut auskenne und von denen ich denke, dass sie vielleicht auch richtig und somit auch als  Vorbild für die Angelei in anderen Regionen dienen könnten. 
Nehmen wir nur den riesigen Gewässerpool der Landesverbände in den neuen Bundesländern. Was stellen sie doch für gute Angelbedingungen mit nur einer Angelberechtigung dar. Klar ist das auch der Geschichte geschuldet, aber der Bund wollte die Gewässer analog den Gewässern in den alten Bundesländern privatisieren. Ich habe mich dagegen engagiert. Auch hier im Board. Der Initiator der Petition gegen die Gewässerprivatisierung war übrigens seinerzeit hochrangiges BUND-Mitglied, Politiker der Linken und Beamter auf Kreisebene. Er hat die Petition jedoch in erster Linie als Bürger dieses Landes ins Leben gerufen. Er wollte die Gewässer für alle offen halten (ausdrücklich auch uns Angler) und er wollte u.a. auch verhindern, dass die Gewässer durch den Aufkauf von Naturschutzverbänden, denen er selbst vorsteht, der Allgemeinheit unzugänglich gemacht werden. 
Es bringt so rein garnicht, Naturschutzverbände, Politiker oder Beamte alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Auch dort sitzen Menschen, die man als Partner gewinnen kann.
Der Verkauf ist damit sogar erstmal gestoppt worden und keiner wird sich da so schnell wieder ran trauen.
Im Westen sind die Besitzverhältnisse wohl andere, die Gewässerflächen aus geografischen Gegebenheiten oft kleiner und daher bestehen eben auch andere Pachtverhältnisse. Das steht doch außer Frage. Aber man muss doch bei seinen Überlegungen die regionalen Besonderheiten und die daraus gewachsenen Strukturen und Bedingungen beachten, die sich auch mal positiv bewährt haben. 
Was das Allgemeine angeht, würde ich viele Ideen von Honeyball auch voll und ganz unterschreiben#6. 
Über die Art und Weise, wie man ans Ziel kommt kann man natürlich kräftig streiten. 
Nur mal so als Überlegung. Wenn man die verkrustetetn Verbandsstrukuren aufbrechen will, geht der Weg dann nicht über die Vereine, die Delegiertenkonferenzen usw.? Die Verbandsoberen werden kaum ihre Posten freiwillig aufgeben. Sie können aber sehr wohl von unten nach oben abgewählt werden. Kein leichter und auch kein einfacher Weg, in einer Anglerschaft die gerne mal irgendeinen Beschluss abnickt, nur um schnell wieder am Wasser sein zu können. Aber da muss man ansetzten und die Leute dafür sensibilisieren. Habt ihr ja auch schon mit Euren Anleitungen im Board für eine Vereinsversammlung getan#6.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Denn scheinbar vergesst ihr hier, das sich zwar Gesetze/Regeln vereinheitlichen lassen, Gewässer aber nunmal nicht!


Nein, genau deswegen ist unser Forderung der Abbau gesetzlicher Restriktionen und Rückgabe der Verantwortung an die Gewässerbewirtschafter  ob das nun Vereine, Fischer, Verbände, Genossenschaften oder was auch imer sind.

Und bios heute steht der VDSF eben immer noch FÜR gesetzliche Restriktionen und will den Gewässerbewirtschaftern und Anglern aufdrücken, was sie für richtig halten.

Vom, Nachtangelverbot oder Setzkescher über Abknüppelgebot:
Da hat sich Gesetzgeber und Verband rauszuhalten, das hat der Gewässerbewirtschafter zu regeln - je nach seinem Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Nur mal so als Überlegung. Wenn man die verkrustetetn Verbandsstrukuren aufbrechen will, geht der Weg dann nicht über die Vereine, die Delegiertenkonferenzen usw.? Die Verbandsoberen werden kaum ihre Posten freiwillig aufgeben. Sie können aber sehr wohl von unten nach oben abgewählt werden. Kein leichter und auch kein einfacher Weg, in einer Anglerschaft die gerne mal irgendeinen Beschluss abnickt, nur um schnell wieder am Wasser sein zu können. Aber da muss man ansetzten und die Leute dafür sensibilisieren. Habt ihr ja auch schon mit Euren Anleitungen im Board für eine Vereinsversammlung getan


Und der Anfang dazu kann nur Information und Diskussion - auch und gerade kontroverse - sein.

Wir machen unseren Job, indem wir das bieten..

Alleine ändern können wir den heutigen Unfug der Verbände (je nach Sichtweise leider oder Gott sei Dankl) aber eben nicht...



> Aber natürlich gehe ich von den regionalen Gegebenheiten aus, in denen ich mich gut auskenne und von denen ich denke, dass sie vielleicht auch richtig und somit auch als Vorbild für die Angelei in anderen Regionen dienen könnten.


Und bringen gesetzliche Restriktionen (Setzkescher, Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot etc..) da für euch regional also irgend was Positives?


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Zoddl schrieb:


> ...Vergleicht doch mal Gewässer wie den Rhein, Elbe, Oder mit dem Wiesenbach hinterm Haus. Oder die Mecklenburger Seenplatte mit der alten Tongrube ums Eck. Ach nee... habt ihr ja schon gemacht.
> ...
> Was hatts mit Fischneid zu tun, wenn in so einem Kleingewässer nach irgendeinem Vorfall (langer Winter nach kaltem Sommer, Kormoranbefall) der lokale Fischbestand erstmal wieder aufgebaut werden muss und daher lokale Fangbeschränkungen gelten??
> ...
> ...



Mein Reden. Und wenn es noch nicht deutlich genug ist, gerne nochmal. Es muss klare Vorgaben auf Bundes- oder meinetwegen auch auf Landesebene geben. So einfach und so liberal wie nur irgend möglich. Diese sollte die Grundlage für einen einfachen Zugang zum Angeln geben.
Regional kann dies sehr wohl bedeuten, dass es auf Grund der geografischen und anderer Bedingungen eben notwendig sein wird, für einzelne Gewässer besondere Regelungen geltend zu machen. Da spricht aus meiner Sicht (siehe mein Beispiel des ehemaligen Tagebaus oder aber des Sees nach einem Fischsterben usw.) nichts dagegen. Aber bitte sollten diese Entscheidungen dann von Leuten getroffen werden, die dazu auch im Stande sind. 
Wenn wie in Deinem Beispiel eine Entnahmepflicht für Karpfen dem Schleienbestand helfen soll, dann kann ich aus meinen beangelten Gewässern sagen, dass da im Vorfeld Fehler gemacht worden sind. Jedenfalls vermehren sich dort die Karpfen auf Grund der niedrigen Wassertemperaturen nicht selbst, sondern sind dort von unfähigen Leuten besetzt worden, die gerne ihre Satzkarpfen für den Kühlschrank fangen wollen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ich glaube, das wird angesichts der Menge an Threads und Diskussionen zur Verbands- und Angelpolitik hier im AB gerne etwas übersehen. 
Wir sind zwar mitten dabei, Dinge anzupacken und offen zu legen, bzw. durch Information und teilweise Kommunikation Missstände aufzudecken und Schuldige zu entlarven, aber wir haben noch nichts Konkretes erreicht und erheben auch jetzt noch gar nicht den Anspruch daran. Vielleicht gelingt es uns, dazu beizutragen, dass iregndwann mal was Sinnvolles rauskommt, aber wenn nicht, dann haben wir es wenigstens versucht, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, die es eigentlich versuchen müssten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Es muss klare Vorgaben auf Bundes- oder meinetwegen auch auf Landesebene geben. So einfach und so liberal wie nur irgend möglich.


Richtig.

Und der VDSF und seine Landesverbände sowie der VANT vom DAV in Thüringen kämpfen heute noch aktiv für:
Nahrungserwerb als einziger Zweck zum Angeln
Verbot von tierschutzgerechtem Wertungsangeln
Daraus auch resultierend Verbot tierschutzgerechter Setzkescher
Verhinderung politisch geplanter gesetzlicher Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln
Abknüppelgebote für jeden Fisch ohne Schonzeit/Schonmaß
Nachtangelverbot
und
und
und....

Was soll das dem Angeln oder dem Angler in Deutschland bringen?

Das hat nix mit regional oder nicht zu tun, sondern schlicht mit Vernunft oder nicht........


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und bringen gesetzliche Restriktionen (Setzkescher, Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot etc..) da für euch regional also irgend was Positives?



Ich könnte jetzt versuchen mich dumm zu stellen:m. Oder anders, ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was mir der Künstler damit sagen will#c.
Daher kann ich Dir auf diese Frage auch nicht antworten.
Wir haben im Gewässerpool keines der oben genannten Restiktionen. Einzelne Punkte wie Setzkescherverbot usw. gab es mal kurzzeitig. Diese sind aber wieder abgeschafft worden.
Eine zeitlang mussten wir unsere Fische nach dem Hegefischen sogar lebend zur Waage bringen und dann wieder zurück setzen. Was ein Quatsch. Über weite Gewässerflächen hat man dann die Flossen der Bleie aus dem Wasser ragen sehen, das man glauben konnte, das Schwärme von kleinen Haifischen unterwegs waren. Man hat diese Entscheidung dann sehr schnell als unpraktikabel gesehen und wieder zurück genommen. 
Dinge die anderswo gut und richtig sind, müssen doch nicht auch in solchen Gewässern wie den  Brandenburgern ihre Berechtigung haben. 
Solltest Du allerdings wieder auf die Intitiative der drei Landesverbände (u.a. LAVB) ansprechen wollen. Sorry, aber das ist hier eigentlich nicht das Thema. Dazu schreib bitte in dem dazu gehörigen Thread:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Das Thema dieses Threads ist, ob wir Naturschutz- oder Anglerverbände haben - ich muss leider sagen:
Anglerverbände haben wir nicht - Siehe Argumente oben..


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Das hat nix mit *regional* oder nicht zu tun, sondern schlicht mit Vernunft oder nicht........



Boah, wir beide tun uns aber auch manchmal schwer.
*Regional* gesehen macht in einem Land wie Brandenburg mit den dortigen Besitzverhältnissen (Gewässer überwiegend Staatlich) den geografisch gegebenen Gewässerverhältnissen (überwiegend Urstromatal mit zahlreichen miteinander verbundenen großen Fluß-Seenketten) usw. eine landesweit einheitliche Regelung in Form der Gewässerordnung des LAV (einschließlich des Friedfischscheins ohne Prüfung) schon Sinn. 
In einer Gegend mit Privatbesitz an nur wenigen Wald- und Wiesenbächen, kann ich diese Regelung nicht beurteilen. Da wird es eher gewässerbezogene und dem Fischbestand angepasste Regelungen geben, die sehr individuel und vielleicht sogar sinnvoll sein können. Halt *andere regionale *Voraussetzungen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Thema dieses Threads ist, ob wir Naturschutz- oder Anglerverbände haben - ich muss leider sagen:
> Anglerverbände haben wir nicht - Siehe Argumente oben..



Mensch Thomas,
wenns Dir darum geht, das hätten wir doch einfacher haben können:m.
Deine Aussage zu den Naturschutzverbänden muss ich allerdings wegen unzulässiger Verallgemeinerung zurück weisen.
Mein Landesverband hat als Zweck stehen:
"* §2 Zweck, Aufgaben*


Anliegen des LAV Brandenburg ist die Interessenvertretung seiner  Mitglieder zur Erhaltung bzw. Schaffung von Möglichkeiten und  Voraussetzungen zur Ausübung aller Formen des waid- und hegegerechten  Angelns sowie die Erhaltung und Pflege der Natur, insbesondere der  Gewässer, die Hege der Fischbestände unter Beachtung des Tier- und  Artenschutzes..."
Als Naturschutzverband ist er meines Wissens auch nicht anerkannt|kopfkrat. Obs deswegen immer die besseren Angler sind bleibt dahin gestellt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Nochmal:
ALLE von mir genannten Punkte haben schlicht nichts mit regionalen Besonderheiten zu tun, sondern damit, wie man grundsätzlich zum Angeln steht und ob man - auch regional bedingt - die Verantwortung lieber beim Gesetzgeber oder Verband oder beim Gewässerbewirtschafter und Angler hat.

Und dafür setzen wir uns ein:
Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen und damit Wahlmöglichkeit für die Gewässerbewirtschafter.

Und genau das verlangen wir von Vebränden und Funktionären, wenn  wir sie ernst nehmen sollen.

Für Gesetze und Verbote haben wir schon Politiker und PETA, da brauchen wir nicht noch von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzvberbände..


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

und trotzdem meine ich mit  "vergleichbare Gewässer" jetzt gesetzlich vergleichbar, unabhängig von der Region.
Aber argumentativ liegt ihr sowieso quasi nebeneinader:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Deine Aussage zu den Naturschutzverbänden muss ich allerdings wegen unzulässiger Verallgemeinerung zurück weisen.
> Mein Landesverband hat als Zweck stehen:



Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, dass die bis jetzt eigentlich anglerfreundlichen Brandenburger gemeinsame Sache mit dem VDSF-Bund und den Restriktionskünstlern in Bayern machen (Abknüppelgebot, das Lieblingskind des Präsidenten Braun in Bayern)...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222744


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Aber argumentativ liegt ihr sowieso quasi nebeneinader:m



Mit Dir als Dolmetscher vielleicht sogar auf einer Linie|wavey::m.
Manche Gedankengänge sind so verquer, da komme ich ins Schlingern.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Weil ich an der ******** schon mehr als 20 Jahre dranhänge vielleicht?
Aber schon damals wollten die Angelzeitschriften das nicht veröffentlichen, als ich bei denen als Freelancer war - gut, dass es heute das Internet gibt.

Da ist man zwangsweise sehr tief in der Thematik drin und hat manches "schon durch", was andere vielleicht erst anfangen zu durchdenken....


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und genau das verlangen wir von Vebränden und Funktionären, wenn  wir sie ernst nehmen sollen.



Hihi, Siggi Freud hätte jetzt seine Freude#6#6#6

Dass der LAV Brandenburg eben nicht als Naturschutzverband anerkannt ist, zeichnet ihn ja fast schon aus, macht es aber auch nicht immer leichter. Dass fast alle anderen Landesverbände eher den Naturschutz als das Angeln auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, ist zwar schlimm und bedauerlich, aber auch heir im AB schon ein "alter Hut".

Und im Kreise drehen wir uns momentan, weil ihr aneinander vorbei argumentiert und die Quintessenz aus dem, was ihr unabhängig voneinander gesagt habt, einfach nicht zieht: das Problem liegt an der Landesverantwortung (Föderalismus) und wird so immer wieder unnötig und fälschlicherweise regionalisiert. 
Davon müssen wir weg !!!


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Thomas, wer macht den gemeinsame Sache mit Bayern? Der LAV als Ganzes oder ein, zwei Führungsfunktionäre?
Wieviel ist denn abgestimmt und abgesprochen?
Wissen wir nicht und können wir nur vermuten bzw. aus Erfahrung schließen, aber es hinkt etwas, wenn wir eines unserer Hauptargumente gegen Verbandsfunktionäre jetzt außer acht lassen und "den Verband" verallgemeinern!!!
Im Moment ist die Situation ja nicht mehr so akut, dass in Brandenburg Gewässer privatisiert werden, aber wer weiß, welcher Politiker auf welche blöden Ideen kommt. Wenn aus dieser Sicht ein Funktionär im Alleingang kalte Füße bekommt und nach 'ner anderen oder überhaupt einer Lösung sucht, um Fakten zu schaffen, bevor es wieder knallt, dann ist das zwar undemokratisch wie eh und je, aber in diesem Falle vielleicht auch irgendwie menschlich.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Schade, dass ich mich jetzt aus der Diskussion hier zurückziehen muss, aber ich hab ja neben Angeln und Anglerboard noch zwei weitere Hobbys. Das eine ist "Genießen" und dafür hat mich der Haushaltsvorstand gerade zum Grill-Anschmeißen verdonnert. Und wenn ich nicht lieb bin, wird's mit dem anderen Hobby vielleicht auch nix...:m

Also: Spart Eure Energie für gemeinsame Ziele auf!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Tomasz schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> *Ich glaube die Redaktion sollte sich dringendst um einen weiteren Redakteur aus den neuen Bundesländern bemühen, der mit den dort geltenden Regeln vertraut ist*.
> Hatte ich schon mehrfach angedeutet, aber gut|bla:.
> ...



Och Thomasz,

ich hab vor kurzem noch geschrieben, dass ich Dich für einen durchaus intelligenten Burschen halte. 
Das will ich auch nicht revidieren müssen.

Vorab, ich habe immer betont, dass Ihr euren Gewässerpool schützen sollt. Das ist ne tolle Sache, hat aber überhaupt nix mit meinen Forderungen zu tun.

Wenn es bei Euch nicht der Besitzer, Pächter oder Vereinsfürst ist, der die Regeln für die Gewässer festlegt, dann ist es halt Euer LAV.

Na und ??

Muss deshalb in einem Fischereigesetz drinstehen, dass jeder maßige Fisch zu entnehmen ist? Muss da drinstehen, ob Nachtangeln erlaubt ist ? Muss da drin stehen, ob man einen Setzkescher verwenden darf ? 

Nein, muss es nicht.

Das kann derjenige festlegen der die Hegerische Verantwortung für ein/die Gewässer hat.

Ich fordere mitnichten, dass es bei Euch die Vereine sein sollen, die sowas festlegen. Ich fordere lediglich, dass es nicht in einem Gesetz verankert wird. Und dass alle Fischereigesetze in Anlehnung an die Bundesgesetzgebung vereinheitlicht werden sollen.
Alles was z.B. dem Tier- und Naturschutzgesetz unterliegt, muss nicht in einem Fischereigesetz auseinanderklamüsert und Punkt für Punkt separat verboten werden. 

Um zu meinem ersten Satz zurückzukommen, frage ich mich daher ob Deine Einwände wieder besseres Wissen geschehen und nur dazu dienen sollen die Angler der Neuen Bundesländer gegen uns/mich einzunehmen. 

Daher nochmal:

Kämpft mit Zähnen und Klauen gegen alles und jeden, was eure Gewässerpools zu zerreißen droht. Und das sind nunmal auch VDSF-Gebaren. 

Ich wäre froh, solche Zustände in meinem Bundesland zu haben, dennoch scheitern diese Pläne an den Besitzrechten die ganz weit weg von jeglicher Fischereigesetzgebung liegen, sondern schon hart an den Grundrechten kratzen. In diesem Fall leider.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ralle 
da alles so wie es sein soll zumindest in Sachsen drinn steht/ oder nicht drinn steht ( also in den  Gewäässerodernung / Ehrenkodesx des LAV und AVS
ist einer der Gründe , warum ich gelegentlich dazu was schreibe ( vielleicht auch mal unwissentlich was Falsches)

Weil es so bleiben soll!!!

Was jetzt bitte nicht im Umkehrschluss heißt, dass da nicht manches auch besser ginge

Guts Nächtle oder so.
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Och Thomasz,
> 
> ich hab vor kurzem noch geschrieben, dass ich Dich für einen durchaus intelligenten Burschen halte.
> ....
> ...



Mein lieber Ralle,
bitte lies Dir meinen untrigen Beitrag von heute dazu nochmal genau durch:m.



Tomasz schrieb:


> NOCHMAL.
> *Wenn bundesweit oder auf Landesebene einheitlich geltende gesetzliche  Restriktionen abgeschafft werden sollen, so bin ich bei Dir. *
> Wenn aber statt dessen, diese Gesetze durch eine Vielzahl von einzelnen  Restriktionen durch die Vereinsfürsten ersetzt würden, dann wäre das  zumindest in den neuen Bundesländern ein gewaltiger Schritt zurück in  westdeutsches Steinzeitdenken des Angelns.
> Das wird mit den Anglern im Osten nicht machbar sein. Wir brauchen  mindestens landesweit einheitliche Regelungen. Meinetwegen auf Grundlage  der Gewässerordnung des LAV. Aber bitte nicht diese Kleinstaaterei wie  im Westen. Die Art von "Freiheit" würde bei uns zu Einschränkungen im  Angeln führen#q.
> ...



Da ich Dich auch für ein schlaues Bürschlein halte, sollten damit eigentlich alle Deine Fragen und Einwändungen bereits beantwortet sein. Wir sind in unseren Ansichten garnicht soweit voneinander weg, wie Du vielleicht glaubst.
Solltest Du allerdings wirklich glauben, dass ich nichts besseres zu tun habe als 





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...die Angler der Neuen Bundesländer gegen uns/mich einzunehmen...


 dann denke ich dass wir entweder ein handfestes Verständigungsproblem haben oder aber ich Dich hinsichtlich Deiner Intelligenz völlig falsch eingeschätzt habe. 
Beides würde aber der Sache an sich, in keinster Weise weiter helfen. Von daher würde ich Dich dringend bitten, den Vorwurf, ich würde versuchen Angler der Neuen Bundesländer gegen Euch einzunehmen nochmal genaustens zu prüfen und zu überdenken. Du solltst wissen und kannst gewiss sein, dass ich "...wieder besseres Wissen" eigentlich nichts schreibe. So gut solltest Du mich eigentlich kennen, auch wenn Du hin und wieder meine Intelligenz anzweifelst:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zusser (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Gesetze und Verbote haben wir schon *Politiker *und *PETA*, da brauchen wir nicht noch von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzvberbände..



Die Peta ist kein Naturschutzverband. Politiker werden sich eher  für wirtschaftliche Interessen als für den Schutz und die Aufwertung  natürlicher Gewässer einsetzen.

Genau hier liegt der Denkfehler:
Als Angler brauchen wir selbstverständlich Anglerverbände mit dem Status eines Naturschutzverbandes! Der Nabu ist auch ein Naturschutzverband, sein Interesse liegt aber eher in der Vermehrung des Kormorans oder der Ringelgans.

Das Hauptinteresse eines Anglernaturschutzverbandes hat  dagegen andere Schwerpunkte:
Verbauung der Flüsse mit Wasserkraftanlagen. Die Verhinderung der  Vermehrung des Kormorans. Dem Ausbau von Wasserstraßen, die Renaturierung von Gewässern. Herstellen der Durchgängigkeit von Flusssystemen. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Solche Themen sind letztlich auch die Kernaufgaben eines überregionalen Anglerverbandes. 
Wettfischen, Setzkescher, Entnahmegebot sind lächerlich unwichtige Punkte im Vergleich dazu. Außerdem Landesgesetzlich geregelt, mit einem Bundesverband hat das alles sehr wenig zu tun.
Das wird schon daran deutlich, dass die Regelungen in jedem Bundesland anders sind. Zu sagen, der VDSF sei gegen das Nachtangeln, ist z.B. Blödsinn. In Bayern darf ich es. Gleiches gilt für den Setzkescher. Das Rückwurfverbot gibt es dagegen in keinem vom VDSF dominierten Bundesland, außer Bayern.

Um unserem Sinne zu arbeiten, dafür brauchen wir starke Verbände. Und zwar solche, mit denen man auf den entscheidenden Ebenen auch redet. Ohne den Status als Naturschutzverband wird man das nicht tun. So ein Verband hat schlicht und einfach bei vielen Projekten kein Mitspracherecht.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Zusser schrieb:


> Die Peta ist kein Naturschutzverband. Politiker werden sich eher  für wirtschaftliche Interessen als für den Schutz und die Aufwertung  natürlicher Gewässer einsetzen.
> Richtig, und m.E. darin begründet, dass seit Jahren seitens der von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände, zu wenig bis gar keine Lobbyarbeit pro angeln geleistet wird. Und da wir alle dies als Problem erkannt haben, durchaus ein Ansatz für Änderungsversuche.
> 
> Genau hier liegt der Denkfehler:
> ...



Auch Du als einer unser Kritiker liegst mit Deiner Argumentation insgesamt eher auf Konsens mit den von uns vertretenen Leitlinien als auf Ablehnung.:m#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Ohne den Status als Naturschutzverband wird man das nicht tun. So ein Verband hat schlicht und einfach bei vielen Projekten kein Mitspracherecht.


Schlicht falsch - eines der vielen vom VDSF verbreiteten Märschen um den DAV einfach übernehmen zu können. 

Und in der Praxis eben auch widerlegt.

Weder der DAV-Bund noch z. B. der in Brandenburg sind Naturschutzverbände.

Und machen nachgewiesen bessere, anglerfreundlichere Arbeit als der VDSF..

Auch wenn da leider nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt, wie man an Brandenburg sieht, die sich ohne jede Diskussion mit ihren Mitgliedsvereinen und Anglern einer solch fragwürdigen Initiative anschliessen, die letztlich den DAV kaputt machen soll.

Siehe:
*Platzeck lobt Arbeit des Anglerverbandes*
http://www.meetingpoint-potsdam.de/news/article.php?article_file=1311694928.txt


Und wie wichtig aber ein zweiter, anglerfreundlicherer Verband ist, sieht man an Zussers obiger Aussage:
Weil man an Hand der Fakten nachweisen kann, dass man kein Naturschutzverband zu sein braucht, um eine vernünftiges, anglerfreundliches Fischereigesetz zu machen (Brandenburg) und mit der Politik und Naturschützern zusammen eine anglerfreundliche Politik umzusetzen. 

An der seltsamerweise die anglerische Welt nicht zu Grunde geht, obwohl der VDSF genau das immer behauptet, wenn man Erleichterungen beschliessen würde.

Von daher kann ich mich nur wiederholen:
Nicht Einheit um jedemn Preis, sondern nur eine Einheit, de Anglern auch etwas bringt.

Und dazu müssen die Verbände (beide im Bund, sowie die Landesverbände) erst mal offenlegen, für was sie angelpolitisch stehen und für welche Ziele sie kämpfen.

Wie im VDSF und beim VANT (DAV) in Thüringen für immer mehr Verbote, Nachtangeln, Setzkescherverbot, Abknüppelgebot, erschweren des gesetzlichen Zuganges zum angeln etc. - oder wie im DAV für die Abschaffung solcher Restriktionen..

Und erst dann kann man als Angler überhaupt entscheiden, ob man eine solche Fusion will oder ob wir nicht besser weiterhin mit zwei Verbänden fahren, die ja gerne im Bund und Europa zusammen arbeiten dürfen..

Auch, damit man die Falschaussagen des VDSF weiterhin immer mit Beispielen aus der Praxis wiederlegen kann..


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Tomasz schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr es toll findet, dass jeder Vereinsfürst über Kartenausgabe und Angelregeln bei Euch im Westen entseiden darf, dann ist das Euren einzelnen Pachtverträgen für die einzelnen Vereine geschuldet.
> ...







Tomasz schrieb:


> Mein lieber Ralle,
> bitte lies Dir meinen untrigen Beitrag von heute dazu nochmal genau durch:m.
> 
> 
> Hab ich, was mir aufgestoßen ist, hab ich oben zitiert.



Du unterstellst, wir/Ich wollten am bestehenden System etwas ändern. Das ist mitnichten der Fall. 

Es ist vollkommen wurscht, ob Privat-, Vereins- oder Verbandsgewässer. Die Regeln sollen vom jeweiligen Fischereirechtinhaber/ Hegepflichtigen aufgestellt werden. Und zwar für sein(e) Gewässer, und nicht vom Fischereigesetz für alle Gewässer gleichermaßen. 

Das, und nichts anderes schreibe ich die ganze Zeit.

Da spielt es keine Rolle, dass in manchen Bundesländern der größte Teil der Gewässer Verbandsgewässer sind. Dann ist das eben so (sollte auch so bleiben) und der Verband stellt da die Regeln auf. Deswegen muss man die Verantwortung für die Gewässer dort nicht in die Hand von Vereinen legen und schon gar keine über die Bundesgesetzgebung hinausgehenden Sonderbestimmungen in Fischereigesetz festlegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Zusser schrieb:


> Als Angler brauchen wir selbstverständlich Anglerverbände mit dem Status eines Naturschutzverbandes!
> 
> Absolut richtig. Der Status als Naturschutzverband ist sehr oft die Grundvoraussetzung, bei Gesetzesentwürfen überhaupt angehört zu werden.
> 
> ...



Grade das Thema Naturschutz zeigt, wie dumm unsere Verbände in dieser Beziehung sind. Und zwar alle.

Man braucht den Status als Naturschutzverband um mitreden zu können. Aber man ist zu unfähig oder -willig, das für wertvolle Lobbyarbeit zu nutzen.

Angler leisten wahnsinnig viel und wertvolle Arbeit in Sachen Naturschutz. Bundesweit gibt es hunderte kleiner und kleinster Projekte, wo Angler faktisch etwas für den Naturschutz tun. Sei es das Graben von Krötentümpeln, erstellen von Nisthilfen, Absperren kleinerer Gewässerteile während der Brutzeit von bedrohten Vogelarten, Bekämpfen von Invasiven Pflanzenarten, Anlegen von Flachwasserzonen und, und, und......

Und nun schaue man sich besagte Verbandsseiten an. Was liest man davon? So gut wie nix.
Aber genau diese Aktivitäten sollten von jedem Verband gelistet werden, genau die Masse dieser echten Naturschutzprojekte sollten an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden. Damit sollte man in Verhandlungen mit dem Gesetzgeber und Naturschutzverbänden auftreten.

" Hier:  Das ist die Liste aller echten Aktivitäten, die Angler in Sachen Naturschutz unternehmen. Und all das wird es nicht mehr geben, wird das Angeln durch übermäßige Restriktionen unattraktiv. Und das kann man noch viel weiter ausbauen, wird der Zugang zur Angelfischerei für die Menschen einfacher statt komplizierter"

Aber statt dessen tritt man wie ein reuiger Sünder auf und glaubt, die Anerkennung als Naturschutzuverband dadurch verdienen zu müssen, dass man Stück für Stück Rechte abtritt und Lippenbekenntnisse auf der Grünen Woche von sich gibt. 

Aber damit macht man sich selbst bei den Naturschützern nur lächerlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ist doch ganz einfach. 
Entweder kapieren die Funktionäre endlich, was wirkliche Lobbyarbeit ist und nach welchen Grundsätzen das zu geschehen hat und wollen das auch gemeinsam durch- und umsetzen.

Oder wir gehen noch schwereren Zeiten entgegen.



> 1.:
> Positive Darstellung von Anglern und dem Angeln gegenüber Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik
> 
> 2.:
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hallo Ralle 24,
der von Dir zitierte Beitrag (Du hattest ursprünglich einen anderen zitiert) stammt aus einer Zeit, als Du nicht von Hegepflichtigen, sondern immer wieder von Vereinen geschrieben hast und dies auch immer wieder wiederholtest. Um Euch auf diesen Fehler, der den unterschiedlichen Besitzverhältnissen geschuldet ist und in der Wortwahl äußerst missveständlich, habe ich den von Dir zitierten Beitrag geschrieben. Ich glaube jetzt nach Einführung des Begriffs Hegepflichtige wird es den meisten klar, auch wenn mein Verein zwar vom Vernband die Hegepflicht zum Teil übertragen bekommt, aber eben nur zum Teil und nicht die Auslegung der Gewässerordnung an sich und das ist auch gut so.
Wie auch immer, daraus zu rekonstruieren, ich würde dies zum Anlaß nehmen, 

                                                                      Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_...die Angler der Neuen Bundesländer gegen uns/mich einzunehmen...

_halte ich für sehr abenteuerlich. Sollte es so auf Dich gewirkt haben, so sei versichert, dass es so nicht gemeint war. Ich glaube auch, dass Du mich stark überschätzt, wenn Du das für möglich hältst. Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen hier im Board, bin ich in der Lage mich für eine falsch zu interpretierende Aussage auch entschuldigen zu können.
Ralle 24, ich hatte nie vor, einen Keil zwischen Euch und den Boardis aus den Neuen Bundesländern treiben zu wollen, und wenn mein Beitrag so auf Dich gewirkt hat so entschuldige das bitte. Da muss ich wohl wie so viele andere hier im Board noch an meiner Wortwahl arbeiten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ralle 24, ich hatte nie vor, einen Keil zwischen Euch und den Boardis aus den Neuen Bundesländern treiben zu wollen, und wenn mein Beitrag so auf Dich gewirkt hat so entschuldige das bitte. Da muss ich wohl wie so viele andere hier im Board noch an meiner Wortwahl arbeiten.



Es gibt an Deiner Wortwahl nix auszusetzen und Du hast keinen Grund Dich zu entschuldigen. 

In einer Diskussion geht es schonmal hart her und Mißverständnisse fördern das ( hatte ich schonmal den Fluch der noverbalen Diskussion erwähnt?).

Ist in diesem Fall für mich geklärt und erledigt. 

Es ist ziemlich logisch, dass jeder in die Diktion seiner anglerischen Lebensumstände verfällt. Bei uns ist das ( leider) das Vereinssystem, bei Euch die Gewässerpools. 

Gemeint ist stets der Hegepflichtige/-verantwortliche als der/ die jenige(n), der/die die Gewässerordnung(en) verfasst.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Der größte Nachteil eines Internetforums ist das fehlende Glas Bier zum zwischenzeitlichen Zuprosten bei intensiven Gesprächen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Mit Tomasz ein Bier zu tinken hätt ich wohl keine Probleme - bei Funktionären bräuchte ich wohl vorher einige Schnäpse..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bei Funktionären bräuchte ich wohl vorher einige Schnäpse..........




Schöntrinken kenn ich ja, aber kompetenttrinken ??#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

nicht kompetent trinken  - zum ertragen trinken..


----------



## Ingo1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht kompetent trinken  - zum ertragen trinken..


 könnte mann bei machen hier im Netz auch sagen oder tun.
Für mich gibt es keine Zweifel was die Frage Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband anbelangt. Ich denke und bin der Meinung das beides zusammen gehört ------ oder wo wollt Ihr Angeln wenn Ihr die Natur nicht Schützt ???????
Denkt mal an die Querverbauten durch Kraftwerke um mal nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.
Übrigens wenn wir es nicht bald schaffen einen Verband zu gründen werden wir sowieso nicht mehr lange Angeln gehn, denn Verordnungen von Brüssel werden ja bei uns mit 150 % umgesetzt und  wenn da nicht bald eine Vertretung vom Verband sitzt die unsere Interessen dursetzt können wir unsere Angelsachen einmotten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Beim VDSF steht bislang das Angeln noch nicht mal in der Satzung als Zweck des Verbandes - so einen "Interessenvertreter" braucht kein Angler.

Und natürlich gehört Naturschutz und Angeln schon rein aus anglerischem Interesse zusammen.
Aber eben nicht wie beim VDSF, dass man schon immer im Voraus vor realitätsfernen  und anglerfeinmdlichen Forderungen von BUIND, NABU etc. einknickt.

Sondern indem man auch öffentlich klar klar macht, dass Angler praktischen Naturschutz durch Erhaltung der Gewässer und Bestände betreiben, und nicht theoretischen und spendensammelnden wie BUND oder NABU. Und die Vorteile von Angeln und Anglern für Deutschland aufzeigt, statt der Gefahren. 

Naturschutz FÜR statt GEGEN Menschen eben!


Daher braucht ein Anglerverband auch nicht als Naturschutzverband firmieren - und schon gar nicht wie beim VDSF, wenn das Angeln beim Zweck des Verbandes noch nicht mal in der Satzung steht.

Dass das anders und besser geht - auch mit besseren Ergebnissen für die Angler - zeigt der DAV-Bund....

Und für einen möglichen fusionierten bzw. neuen Verband muss eben das Primat des Angelns auch an erster Stelle stehen - sonst braucht man keinen gemeinsamen Verband, sondern kann gleich den anglerfeindlichen VDSF als von Anglern bezahltem Naturschutzverband behalten..

Wer reinen Naturschutz will, soll zu BUND oder NABU gehen, aber nicht die Gelder der Angler für falsche, letzten Endes anglerfeindliche Propaganda verschwenden..


----------



## Ingo1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Da geb ich Dir ungesehen recht Angeln gehört in die erste Zeile einer Satzung. Wir sind ja schließlich Angler und das ist unser erstes Anliegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Danke.


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Mahlzeit.

Bei der ganzen Diskussion sei mir eine Frage erlaubt.
Habt ihr euch schon einmal mit dem Vereinsrecht auseinander gesetzt und hierbei spezielles Augenmerk auf die steuerliche Komponente gelegt?

Da die meißten Vereine keinen Wirtschaftsbetrieb führen wird die Gemeinnützigkeit angestrebt, na klar.. um keine Steuern zu zahlen.
Diese "anerkannte" Gemeinnützigkeit erlangt man als Angelverein in Deutschland zur Zeit aber nur, wenn man in der Satzung den Naturschutz verankert und zwar vor dem eigentlichen Zweck, dem Angeln... anders gehts laut Gesetz dzt. nicht!.

Hier ein Auszug aus unserer Satzung, nachdem die Rechtspflegerin des Registergerichts "quergelesen" hatte:

_§ 2
Zweck und Aufgabe
Der Verein ist selbstlos tätig. Er verfolgt nicht in erster Linie eigenwirtschaftliche Zwecke, sowie ausschließlich und unmittelbar gemeinnützige Zwecke im Sinne des Abschnitts „Steuerbegünstigte Zwecke“ der Abgabenordnung.
Mittel des Vereines dürfen nur für die satzungsmäßigen Zwecke verwendet werden.
Der Zweck des Vereines ist der Schutz und die Pflege der Natur, insbesondere die Erhaltung der Gewässer in ihrem natürlichen Zustand und ihrer Ursprünglichkeit mit ihrem Fischbestand zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit sowie die Förderung der nicht gewerblichen Fischerei.
Dieser Zweck soll erreicht werden durch:
Hege und Pflege des Fischbestandes in den Gewässern.
Abwehr und Bekämpfung schädlicher Einflüsse auf das Biotop „Gewässer“, also auf alle im und am Gewässer lebenden Tiere und Pflanzen, einschließlich der Unterstützung von Maßnahmen zur Erhaltung und Renaturierung des Landschaftsbildes und des natürlichen Wasserlaufs.
Förderung und Pflege des Angelns......_

In der ursprünglichen Form stand als erster Zweck das Angeln, welches aber so nicht akzeptiert wurde....

Nur mal so als Denkansatz, bevor die Diskussion noch weiter in in den Bereich der 68er und/oder Idealismus abdriftet #h

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Moin moin,

Sehr interssanter Aspekt. Nochdazu einer der Sache nicht gerade vereinfacht.


> Hier ein Auszug aus unserer Satzung, *nachdem die Rechtspflegerin des Registergerichts* "quergelesen" hatte:


 
Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage ob die Ansicht dieser Rechtspflegerin deckungsgleich mit der Ansicht ihrer Kolegen in anderen Bundesländern ist. Oder ist das alles schon vom Gesetzgeber eindeutig vorgeschrieben??


----------



## ivo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Naturschutz ist unerheblich bei der Anerkennung als gemeinnützig. Wenns um die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband geht ist das was anderes. Mir ist übrigens schleierhaft warum Brandenburg das nicht wird. Und der Bundes-DAV hat meines Wissens keinen Antrag gestellt. Aber das könnte Thomas ja mal erfragen. Als ich in Dessau nachfragte wurde mir gesagt, dass es gar kein Problem sei. Es würde nur etwas dauern bis der Antrag geprüft sei.


----------



## Hardyfan (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



antonio schrieb:


> ...übrigens die gemeinnützigkeit wird vom finanzamt anerkannt oder nicht, das gericht ist nur zuständig für den eintrag ins vereinsregister.


 
So ist es.

Dazu kommt, dass "querlesen" nun mal nichts anderes als "überfliegen" bedeutet.

Die einschlägige Vorschrift ist der § 52 der Abgabenordnung.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/ao_1977/__52.html

Und noch ein paar Erläuterungen der OFD Niedersachsen, die Ansichten der Oberfinanzdirektionen dürften - jedenfalls bezogen auf die Gemeinnützigkeit - in der ganzen BRD übereinstimmend sein.

http://www.ofd.niedersachsen.de/live/live.php?navigation_id=17514&article_id=67744&_psmand=110

Absatz 2 Nr. 8 der Vorschrift umgreift den Naturschutz, Nr. 21 den Sport.

Wieso eine Formulierung:

"Förderung des Angels als praktischen Naturschutz und gesunde sportliche Betätigung...."

nicht eintragungsfähig sein soll, erschliesst sich mir ebensowenig, wieso sich "Angeln" hinter allen möglichen Oberbegriffen verstecken oder zurücktreten müsste.
Angelsport ist doch allemal gesünder als etwa Fußball oder Boxen.



Förderung des Angelsports


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Naturschutz hat rein gar nix mit einer (steuerlichen!!) Anerkennung als gemeinnützig zu tun - sonst könnte ja der DAV-Bund auch nicht gemeinnützig sein, oder der DFB, oder der Reitsportverband oder der ADAC....

*Setzt doch keinen solchen Unfug in die Welt!!!*

Sowenig wie der Nahrungserwerb der alleinige sinnvolle Grund zum Angeln ist, ist Naturschutz das alleinige Kriterium zur steuerlichen Anerkennung als gemeinnütziger Verein/Verband..


----------



## Hardyfan (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturschutz hat rein gar nix mit einer (steuerlichen!!) Anerkennung als gemeinnützig zu tun -


 
Ach Mensch Thomas - schau doch rein in den § 52 Abs. 2 Nr. 8 AO#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> •die Förderung von Wissenschaft und Forschung, Volks- und Berufsbildung, Erziehung, Kunst und Kultur, der Religion, der Völkerverständigung, der Entwicklungshilfe, des Umwelt- und Denkmalschutzes, der Heimatpflege und  Heimatkunde,
> •die Förderung der Jugendhilfe, der Altenhilfe, des öffentlichen Gesundheitswesens, des Wohlfahrtswesens und des Sports; Schach gilt als Sport,
> •die allgemeine Förderung des demokratischen Staatswesens in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland,
> •die Förderung der Tierzucht, der Pflanzenzucht, der Kleingärtnerei, des traditionellen Brauchtums einschließlich des Karnevals, der Fastnacht und des Faschings, der Soldaten- und Reservistenbetreuung, des Amateurfunkens, des Modellflugs und des Hundesports.


Sag ich doch, von wegen nur Naturschutz..


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Zitat*^

Schach gilt als Sport,

|supergri|supergri|supergri
*
Wenn Schachspieler Sportler sind, sind Angler Athleten am Limit.*
:vik:
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Dann halt so, dass es jeder nachvollziehen kann:
Naturschutz hat rein gar nix als *singulärer Grund* mit einer (steuerlichen!!) Anerkennung als gemeinnützig zu tun

Die folgenden Anerkennungsgründe lassen sich sicher noch leichter erklären und treffen alle aufs Angeln und Angler zu:
die Förderung von Kultur, des Umweltschutzes, der Heimatpflege und Heimatkunde, der Jugendhilfe, des Sports, der Tierzucht, des traditionellen Brauchtums

Ein Problem könnte das undemokratische Verhalten der Verbände, speziell der VDSF-Verbände sein, denn das könnte ja evtl. dann ein Grund sein, die Anerkennung zu versagen:
die allgemeine Förderung des demokratischen Staatswesens in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

ANGLERVERBAND!!!

...viele Angler mögen dankenswerter Weise AUCH Naturschützer sein, aber Angeln an sich hat mit Naturschutz erstmal rein garnichts zu tun.

Der "normale" Angler ist primär einmal "NaturNUTZER" - wenn der dann darüber hinaus auch die Natur, die er sicherlich in der Regel mag & genießt, AUCH hin und wieder mal (meist auch nicht uneigennützig) schützt, dann ist das toll.

Aber durch´s Angeln schütze ich die Natur nicht - ich nutze sie.

Alleine als Tradition & Brauchtum würde Angeln schon als gemeinnützig durchgehen - darüber hinaus ist Angeln als "Sport" anzusehen, wenn Schach das schon ist, obwohl mich selber das Wort "Angelsport" stört, ist es im Sprachgebrauch allgemein verbreitet & üblich, den Begriff "Angelsport" zu gebrauchen.

...mich stört es jedoch, weil die Gefahr besteht, den Fisch als Kreatur zum "Sportgerät" zu degradieren.

Jedoch schadet es auch nicht, wenn Angeln & Naturschutz *MAL* zusammenfallen, weswegen ich den Naturschutz nicht per se vom Angeln trennen würde - aber *PRIMÄR* geht es beim Angeln um´s Angeln und *NICHT* in erster Linie um Naturschutz!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

So isses, danke Ernie!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ ernie1973,
bin ganz deiner Meinung.:m


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Da nun wieder verschiedene Poster "Glänzen", eine kurze Ergänzung.

Natürlich bekommt man den Freistellungsbescheid vom Finanzamt welches letztlich auch die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkennt oder eben ncht.
Die Rechtspflegerin beim Registergericht gibt/gab lediglich den Hinweis auf zu erwartende Schwierigkeiten beim Finanzamt, wenn die Formulierung des Angelns als erster Punkt unter Zweck der Satzung stehen bliebe.


Ernie schrieb:
._..Alleine als Tradition & Brauchtum würde Angeln schon als gemeinnützig durchgehen - ...._

Sehr richtig, nur nutzt es dir als Verein wenig, wenn dieser Umstand vom FA nicht als solcher, sprich gemeinnützig anerkannt wird.

Zieht mal los und gründet einen vom FA als gemeinnützig anerkannten Angelverein... ihr werdet sämtlicher Ideale und jeglicher Diskussionsgrundlagen beraubt #h 

Darüber hinaus würden mich noch die Alternativen interessieren, welche es ja offenbar geben müßte, nach verschiedenen Argumentationen im Thread... immer her mit euren Vorschlägen und ich ziehe Montag gleich los und bereite eine Satzungsänderung vor.

Nochn Gruß,
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Darüber hinaus würden mich noch die Alternativen interessieren, welche es ja offenbar geben müßte, nach verschiedenen Argumentationen im Thread... immer her mit euren Vorschlägen und ich ziehe Montag gleich los und bereite eine Satzungsänderung vor.



Nochmal:
Wieso ist der DAV-Bund dann anerkannt gemeinnützig, wenngleich kein Naturschutzverband?
Frag eben da nach, die werden Dir dann schon sagen, wies geht - für irgendwas müssen Verbände ja nütze sein und das Geld, das die Angler da über ihre Vereine dafür abdrücken müssen..

Beim VDSF brauchste da natürlich nicht nachfragen, da das ja fast schon ein militant zu nennender Naturschutzverband ist, dem das Angeln eh am Arxxx vorbeizugehen scheint und die ja ausschliesslich auf Naturschutz setzen..


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da nun wieder verschiedene Poster "Glänzen", eine kurze Ergänzung.
> 
> Natürlich bekommt man den Freistellungsbescheid vom Finanzamt welches letztlich auch die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkennt oder eben ncht.
> Die Rechtspflegerin beim Registergericht gibt/gab lediglich den Hinweis auf zu erwartende Schwierigkeiten beim Finanzamt, wenn die Formulierung des Angelns als erster Punkt unter Zweck der Satzung stehen bliebe.
> ...


 
Ähem - da ca. 99 % aller Angelvereine schon ihr "e.V." UND (für Blauzahn) *auch die Gemeinnützigkeit* problemlos bekommen haben, kann man sagen, dass ALLEINE wegen Art. 3 GG durch den Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz auch jeder *neue* Angelverein sein "e.V." mitsamt Gemeinnützigkeit letztlich bekommen wird, da kein Finanzamt eine solche Ungleichbehandlung mit dem Ermessen des Sachbearbeiters alleine begründen kann, nur wenn ein Angelverein nicht Naturschutz "heuchelt". (--> das ist meine private Meinung als Jurist!).

...nicht vergessen - auch die Ermessensausübung des Finanzamtes unterliegt gewissen rechtlichen "Spielregeln" - ein ablehnender Bescheid wäre IMMER rechtsmittelfähig und spätestens, wenn man unter Hinweis auf Art.3 GG um eine ermessensfehlerfreie Entscheidung ersucht, wird die Rechtsbehelfsstelle den Bescheid vermutlich schon aufheben und einen neuen & rechtmäßigen zu veranlassen.

Mir ist *KEIN* Fall bekannt, indem einem "normalen" Angelverein das "e.V." inkl. Gemeinnützigkeit endgültig versagt wurde - ich kenne jedoch einige Fälle, in denen Angelvereine es selber (wiederholt) verbummelt haben, ihre Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit zu beantragen, bzw, zu verlängern / erneuern - das kann dann mal ärgerlich werden - das ist aber eine VÖLLIG andere Geschichte.

Wenn natürlich jemand den verein der "Dynamitfischer e.V." gründen möchte, kann es eng werden - aber ich gehe mal von einem durchschnittlichen und "normalen" Angelverein aus. 

...und - meine Güte, was spricht aus Sicht des Finanzamtes denn bitte gegen ein "e.V." inkl Gemeninützigkeit (und das bitte sachlich und rechtlich fundiert!) für einen Angelverein, der sich primär um´s Angeln kümmert?

Also - meine eine Schwester ist im gehobenen Dienst der Finanzverwaltung, die andere ist Steuerberaterin, mein Schwager ist Steuerberater und Wirtschaftsprüfer und ich bin Jurist - und auf Nachfrage fiel KEINEM von uns ein sachlicher Grund ein, warum einem "normalen" Angelverein das "e.V." inkl. Gemeinnützigkeit wirksam und endgültig versagt werden könnte, der NICHT Naturschutz "heuchelt"....!

Wir haben den "Fall" eben mal aus Spaß durchdiskutiert und sehen alle *kein *Hindernis!

Bin gespannt, auf die Begründung, warum ein Angelverein denn nun "Naturschutz" heucheln muß, um ein "e.V." mitsamt Gemeinnützigkeit zu bekommen und bitte um *FUNDIERTE* Argumente - und nicht um Stammtischparolen.

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Na, mal ne klare Aussage von damit auch beruflich befassten Experten - ist das nicht schön?
Nochmal danke. Ernie!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ Antonio:

:m

...ich denke auch, dass es einfach praktische Erwägungen & Bequemlichkeit sind, die die meisten Angelvereine veranlassen, den Naturschutz mal "sicherheitshalber" mit aufzunehmen.

Für zwingend notwendig halte ich es, wie gesagt, nicht.

Es könnte aber auch einfach daran liegen, dass neue Vereine ihre Satzungen meist von einer anderen Satzung als "Vorlage" / Muster abpinnen - damit hat also mal einer angefangen und weil es bei dem geklappt hat, machen es so gut wie alle auch so....!

Ein nicht seltenes Phänomen.

Ernie


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, auf die Begründung, warum ein Angelverein denn nun "Naturschutz" heucheln muß, um ein "e.V." zu bekommen und bitte um *FUNDIERTE* Argumente - und nicht um Stammtischparolen.
> 
> Ernie



So kenn ich dich, leider....

Wenn du einmal mein Eingangspost betrachtest, wirst du feststellen das es um die "*GEMEINNÜTZIGKEIT*" geht und nicht darum ob man als (Angel)Verein in das Vereinsregister eingetragen wird oder nicht.

Habe die Ehre.
Bei so viel Schläue bin ich hier Fehl am Platz.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> So kenn ich dich, leider....
> 
> Wenn du einmal mein Eingangspost betrachtest, wirst du feststellen das es um die "*GEMEINNÜTZIGKEIT*" geht und nicht darum ob man in das Vereinsregister eingetragen wird oder nicht.
> 
> ...


 
...dann ersetze "e.V." durch "Gemeinnützigkeit" - und lasse mich an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben...zudem habe ich auch etwas über Gemeinnützigkeit geschrieben, oder?

Also - zur Sache bitte.

...aber ich habe es für Dich nochmal geändert - obwohl sich in der Sache dadurch nichts ändert....

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> genau so ist es .
> was macht den ein verein der gemeinnützig werden will?
> der guckt nicht bei irgendwelchen landes oder bundesverbänden, nein er guckt bei nachbarvereinen in seiner nähe.


Und aus diesen Helden rekrutierten sich dann die Funktionäre der Verbände.. 
Da wundert einen dann vieles nicht mehr..


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ein eingetragener Verein unterliegt als Körperschaft der Körperschaftssteuer.
Erst durch die Erlangung der Gemeinnützigkeit kann er nach § 5 KStG von dieser befreit werden.
Diese muß jedoch durch den Zweck definiert und vom FA anerkannt sein, sonst nada...

Achso... nochwas
Ein "e.V." ist nicht automatisch ein gemeinnütziger Verein!

Viele Grüße


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ein eingetragener Verein unterliegt als Körperschaft der Körperschaftssteuer.
> Erst durch die Erlangung der Gemeinnützigkeit kann er nach § 5 KStG von dieser befreit werden.
> Diese muß jedoch durch den Zweck definiert und vom FA anerkannt sein, sonst nada...
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt - hat aber auch niemand etwas anderes gesagt.

...und die steuerlich "verwertbaren" Spendenquittungen spielen oft eine Rolle für die Vereine, die NICHT im Geld schwimmen - da gibt es ansonsten auch noch Probleme.

...weswegen die meisten Vereine ihre Gemeinnützigkeit wohl "brauchen" und wollen.

Danke für Deine Aufklärung.#h

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Und nochmal:
MAN MUSS NICHT ANERKANNTER NATURSCHUTZVEREIN SEIN; UM ALS GEMEINNÜTZIG ANERKANNT ZU WERDEN!!

Zig Angelvereine sind das nicht und trotzdem gemeinnützig.

Von anderen Vereinen (Hundezüchter, Kleintierzüchter, Schachspieler, Armeereservisten, Metzgervereine und was weiss ich noch) ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Sag ich doch:
Da wundert einen dann vieles nicht mehr..

Ohne Kohle ist ein Angelverein zwar nicht zu betreiben, wenn dann deswegen der Naturschutz wichtiger als das angeln, dann fängts halt an schiefzulaufen.

Das wäre doch mal ne lohnens- wie lobenswerte Aufgabe für Landesverbände, da rechtssichere Satzungen für ihre Vereine vorzulegen, bei der man sich als Angler geben kann und nicht den noch restriktiveren Naturschützer spielen muss..

Achja, ich vergass, den "Angler"verbänden ist der übertriebene Naturschutz anscheinend ja auch wichtiger als Angler und das Angeln, da können wohl weder Angler noch Vereine auf Hilfe hoffen.....

Für was bezahlen die Angler über ihre Vereine eigentlich zwangsweise nochmal die Verbände???


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Vielleicht macht sich der eine oder adere mal die Mühe meine Zeilen zu lesen, wenn ich es hier nochmal schreibe.

Die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband mag die Gemeinnützigkeit unterstützen, aber das ist nicht der eigentliche Grund.


Der wesentlichste Aspekt ist das Mitspracherecht bei allen möglichen Naturschutzprojekten. Also wenn es z.B. um die Unterschutzstellung eines Gebietes/Gewässers geht. 
Da wird ein purer Anglerverband/-verein gar nicht erst angehört. Naturschutzverbände/-vereine *müssen* angehört werden. 

Der zweite Aspekt ist eine annähernde Waffengleichheit, wenn es um die Neuverpachtung öffentlicher Gewässer geht.
Da hat ein (nicht angelnder) Naturschutzverband oftmals gegenüber einem reinen Anglerverband die Nase vorne.

Last not least spielt es auch eine gewisse Rolle in der Fischereigesetzgebung. Auch da können u.U. (nicht angelnde) Naturschutzverbände ein höheres Gewicht haben, als ein reiner Anglerverband.


Wie man mit dem Status Naturschutzverband allerdings umgeht, das ist eine eizige Sauerei. Dumm, unfähig und inkompetent.

Mehr dazu in einem separaten Bericht, der demnächst folgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> das ist ein guter vorschlag, in den verbänden sollten leute sein die so was auf die reihe bringen.


Woher sollen die denn kommen, wenns die Basis nicht mal ansatzweise begreift?


Und für was bezahlen die Angler über ihre Vereine eigentlich zwangsweise nochmal die Verbände???

Für die Nieten, die da als Funktionäre gewählt werden und die besser bei BUND, NABU oder PETA aufgehoben wären?

Aber selbst BUND, NABU oder PETA werden auf eine gewisse Kompetenz schauen - da bleiben für solche dann wohl nur die alles abnickenden Angelvereine über..


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und aus diesen Helden rekrutierten sich dann die Funktionäre der Verbände..
> Da wundert einen dann vieles nicht mehr..



Solche Kommentare kannst du dir schenken Thomas....

@ernie...



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ähem - da ca. 99 % aller Angelvereine schon ihr "e.V." UND (für Blauzahn) *auch die Gemeinnützigkeit* problemlos bekommen haben, kann man sagen, dass ALLEINE wegen Art. 3 GG durch den Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz auch jeder *neue* Angelverein sein "e.V." mitsamt Gemeinnützigkeit letztlich bekommen wird, da kein Finanzamt eine solche Ungleichbehandlung mit dem Ermessen des Sachbearbeiters alleine begründen kann, nur wenn ein Angelverein nicht Naturschutz "heuchelt". (--> das ist meine private Meinung als Jurist!).



Diese, für mich getätigten Ergänzungen (ich verneige mich) sind äusserst sinnvoll, wenngleich die Aussage dadurch nicht richtiger wird... da eben, wie du hier schreibst



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...dann ersetze "e.V." durch "Gemeinnützigkeit" - und lasse mich an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben...zudem habe ich auch etwas über Gemeinnützigkeit geschrieben, oder?



ein eingetragener Verein nicht automatisch gemeinnützig ist.

Da das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat!


Und ob man nun jedem Vereinsgründer ohne "Hobbyjuristen" im Background die Kompetenz absprechen muß seine Sache richtig zu machen, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.


Zur Sache an sich noch einmal:

Im Thread geht es eigentlich um die "*Verbände*" und hierbei ist es sehr wohl hilfreich ein "anerkannter Naturschutzverband" zu sein, da verschiedene Institutionen nicht so einfach mal drüberwegsehen können, wenn ein neues Flußkraftwerk gebaut werden soll, oder ein Fließgewässer begradigt werden soll.
... nee da muß der anerkannte Verband eben doch befragt werden!

Mein Einwurf bezog sich auf die entstehende Diskussion, was bei einem "*Verein*" als Zweck in der Satzung stehen muß um als gemeinnützig anerkannt zu werden.

Schönen Abend noch.

PS: Auch wenn man eine unrichtige Aussage sehr eloquent formuliert, wird sie dadurch nicht richtiger #h


----------



## ivo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@Blauzahn

Noch was zum Finanzamt. Jedes Amt ist anderes, d.h. mit der gleichen Satzung kann ich im Amt A sehr wohl eine Anerkennung bekommen. Im Amt B muss das noch lange nicht so sein. Je nachdem wie die Damen und Herren es jeweils sehen.


----------



## angler1996 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

ich gebe Blauzahn uneingeschränkt recht-
Wer hat hier schon mal nen Verein gegründet/ angemeldet?
Du kommst um gewisse " Vorgaben" nicht drum herum.
Das triffet überigens auch auf andere vereine , wei kleingartenvereine zu. 
Schon deshalb nicht, weil Du Dich noch so sehr mit den §§ auseinandersetzen kannst und Txte schreiben kannst, wenn der Finamtbeamte nicht will, ist erst mal Schluss.
Aus deinen bescheiden Vereinseinnahmen mit nem Steueranwalt anzumarschieren , kannste dir nicht leisten.
Wer die Vorgaben fürs Registergericht/ Finanzamt erarbeitet / abstimmt- k.A.
Außerdem ist deine Zeit für solche Geschichten endlich.

Und grundsätzlich kann ich mich nur wiederholen, ja ein Angelverein/ Verband sollte den naturschutz in seiner satzung als Ziel haben, sonst nimmst du dir selbst die Ansprechmöglichkeiten in der Politik ( teilweise) für schon genannte Bereiche , die was mit Angeln zu tun haben.
Das hat nix damit zutun , dass Angeler in erster Linie Naturnutzer sind.
 Glück Auf A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der wesentlichste Aspekt ist das Mitspracherecht bei allen möglichen Naturschutzprojekten. Also wenn es z.B. um die Unterschutzstellung eines Gebietes/Gewässers geht.
> Da wird ein purer Anglerverband/-verein gar nicht erst angehört. Naturschutzverbände/-vereine *müssen* angehört werden.
> 
> *Der zweite Aspekt ist eine annähernde Waffengleichheit, wenn es um die Neuverpachtung öffentlicher Gewässer geht.
> Da hat ein (nicht angelnder) Naturschutzverband oftmals gegenüber einem reinen Anglerverband die Nase vorne.*



THIS!

Siehe LAVB ... kein anerkannter Naturschutzverband = wesentlich kleinere Stimme im Gewässevergabebeirat Brandenburg = Verlust guter Angelgewässer nach Auslaufen der Pachtverträge + fehlende Chancen bei der Vergabe von Neugewässern (z.Bsp. renaturierte Tagebauen im Cottbuser Revier).


----------



## ivo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> THIS!
> 
> Siehe LAVB ... kein anerkannter Naturschutzverband = wesentlich kleinere Stimme im Gewässevergabebeirat Brandenburg = Verlust guter Angelgewässer nach Auslaufen der Pachtverträge + fehlende Chancen bei der Vergabe von Neugewässern (z.Bsp. renaturierte Tagebauen im Cottbuser Revier).



Das hat aber auch was mit dem "Geriebenem" zu tun das der LAVB bietet. Bei 75000 Mitgliedern müsste eigentlich genug da sein. Scheint wohl dann doch nicht so zu sein.


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



ivo schrieb:


> Das hat aber auch was mit dem "Geriebenem" zu tun das der LAVB bietet. Bei 75000 Mitgliedern müsste eigentlich genug da sein. Scheint wohl dann doch nicht so zu sein.




Nö, hat es nicht.
Ich erinnere an die Geschichte mit der Zwickauer Mulde und einem Prinzen.
Der hatte mehr "Geriebenes" und trotzdem bekam er nicht den Zuschlag für den Gewässerbaschnitt #h


----------



## ivo (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Ja, hab natürlich Vitamin B u.ä. vergessen, bzw welche Kontakte der LV in die entsprechenden Kreise hat.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Eben -allemal wichtiger als irgend ein Papier..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



ivo schrieb:


> Das hat aber auch was mit dem "Geriebenem" zu tun das der LAVB bietet. Bei 75000 Mitgliedern müsste eigentlich genug da sein. Scheint wohl dann doch nicht so zu sein.



Setz die 75000 mal bitte ins Verhältnis mit der Gewässerfläche, die bewirtschaftet wird.

Und so langsam gehen mir deine Unterstellungen auf den Sack, Ivo. Ganz im Ernst!


----------



## ivo (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Bitte? Was für Unterstellungen? 
Ich hab schon mal gesagt, "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten". Aber der "Reisende" soll bitte nicht andere zu etwas drängen. Und der, der drängt ist der LAVB. Oder willst du das in Abrede stellen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Eh seltsam, dass man gar nix mehr hört von der Initiative - weder aus dem VDSF, von weiteren Landesvebänden noch vom DAV...

Die werden wohl wieder was auskungeln zusammen, mal wieder ohne Angler und Mitgliedsvereine zu informieren oder gar mit denen zu diskutieren,...


----------



## k.scholle (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Mein lieber Ralle, die Einzigen, die hier permanent anderen Meinungen aufdiktieren, das seid ihr (Thomas + seine Moderatoren). Und wenn ihr der Meinung seid, die von uns Vereinsmitgliedern demokratisch gewählten Funktionäre ständig aufs schärfste zu diffamieren, und zwar dafür, dass sie unsere Beschlüsse umsetzen, dann sagt das sehr viel über eurer Gedankengut und eure Einstellung zur Demokratie aus. Und wenn das dann auch noch in Äußerungen gipfelt „nur ein toter Funktionär ist ein guter Funktionär“ oder man soll sozial und demokratisch Denkende  „vom Leben befreien“, dann weckt EUER (Ivo und die Redaktion: Thomas +  Moderatoren) Verhalten und euer Gedankengut endgültig Assoziationen an schlimmste NS Zeiten.  Dass Moderatoren und Boardbetreiber permanent ihr so tiefbraunes Gedankengut auf einer Anglerplattform propagieren und diese Anglerplattform für ihre tiefbraune Hetzerei missbrauchen – ist für jeden Angler ekelerregend.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@ Scholle:
Das einzige was hier ekelerregent ist. sind deine bescheuerten Vorwürfe.

Mach dich vom Acker oder lerne sachlich kontovers zu diskutieren.


----------



## Rolfhubert (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Nabend.
@scholle
Nochmal für dich zum Mitschreiben:
Seit 30 Jahren diktiert uns unser "Angelverband" was gut 
und schlecht für uns ist.
Da war und ist nix mit Demokratie #q
Abstimmen? Fremdwort
Mitbestimmung ? Fremdwort
Stattdessen:
Setzkescherverbot
Nachtangelverbot
Zwangsprüfung

An Thomas und die anderen Mods.Weiter so.
Man sieht ja,Ihr trefft die/den Richtigen.

Rolf


----------



## Zusser (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Seit 30 Jahren diktiert uns unser "Angelverband" was gut und schlecht für uns ist.
> Da war und ist nix mit Demokratie #q
> Abstimmen? Fremdwort
> Mitbestimmung ? Fremdwort


Oh, dann haben wir hier in der BRD keine Demokratie?
Ich durfte jedenfalls noch nie für/gegen ein Gesetz stimmen, meine Freunde auch nicht. Das machen (angeblich in unserem Namen) ein paar hundert Abgeordnete in Berlin.

Bist du in der Lage zu Analogieschlüssen?



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Setzkescherverbot
> Nachtangelverbot


Gibts bei uns nicht.



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Zwangsprüfung


Gezwungen hat mich keiner, die Prüfung zu machen. Seltsam, nicht wahr?



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> An Thomas und die anderen Mods.Weiter so.
> Man sieht ja,Ihr trefft die/den Richtigen.


Na Gott sei dank, stell dir vor, wenn Thomas mal den falschen trifft! #6


----------



## Rolfhubert (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@Zusser

Es geht nicht um Deutschland,es geht um unser Angeln.
Aber den Funktionären wird es durch unsere Volksvertreter
vorgelebt.
Aber muß dieses "Nichtmitbestimmenkönnen" immer so weiter gehen?
Ist es wirklich der Wunsch mancher Angler demnächst einen   Rechtsbeistand zum Angeln mitzunehmen (Ironie)

...und wenn du oder eine andere Person das Hobby Angeln
ausüben möchtest,muß die Person eine Prüfung ablegen >Zwang

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich der Wunsch mancher Angler demnächst einen   Rechtsbeistand zum Angeln mitzunehmen (Ironie)



Leider keine Ironie, sondern fast schon bittere Realität. 

Schau nur die Frage ob drop-shot angeln mit Wurm mit dem Touristenschein erlaubt ist. Da gibt noch nicht mal die Fischereibehörde Berlin eine rechtsverbidliche Auskunft.

Schau nach Bayern, wo ich als Angler in dem Dilemma stecke, entweder gegen das Tierschutzgesetz zu verstoßen wenn ich einen nicht verwertbaren Fisch abschlage, oder gegen das Fischereigesetz, wenn ich ihn zurücksetze. 

Gilt ein Jigkopf als feststehender Haken ? Wenn ja ist er in vielen Bundesländern theoretisch verboten.

Es braucht oft genug nur einen Klagewilligen, dann hat man als Angler ein Problem. 

Aber das raffen weder die Funktionäre, noch manche Angler.


----------



## Stralsund (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Nabend.
> @scholle
> Nochmal für dich zum Mitschreiben:
> Seit 30 Jahren diktiert uns unser "Angelverband" was gut
> und schlecht für uns ist.


Der "Angelverband" wurde gewählt und die Gewählten geben nun mal den Takt an. Das ist Demokratie. Oder soll man jeden der organisierten 800 000 Angler einzeln befragen, was seine Interessen sind?



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Setzkescherverbot
> Nachtangelverbot


Gibt's bei uns nicht. Also kann ich meinem Angelverband nichts vorwerfen.



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> Zwangsprüfung


Wurde im Dritten Reich eingeführt. Da haben die heutigen Angelverbände nichts mit am Hut.

Man beachte diese Umfrage:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207481

74% wollen die "Zwangs"prüfung. Es wäre von den Verbänden undemokratisch, zu fordern die Prüfung abzuschaffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Oder soll man jeden der organisierten 800 000 Angler einzeln befragen, was seine Interessen sind?


Informieren im Vorfeld, damit die Angler auch untereinander disktuieren können und dann ihren Funktionären die Marschrichtung vorgerben - das wäre  gelebte Demokratie.

Funktionäre wählen und dann (alles) machen lassen dagegen nicht - daran krankt auch nicht nur das Verbandswesen.........

Und solange die meisten Verbände nicht mal die Vereine über Vorhaben/Politik/Ziele  informieren, diese dann wiederum die Angler nicht und es den Anglern solange wurscht ist, bis die Verbote und Restriktionen auch bei ihnen ankommen, solange wird diese Art der VDSF-"Demokratie" weiter Bestand haben, da hast Du sicher recht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Und gerade die mangelnde Information der Angler - auch auf Grund dessen finden so wenige Diskussionen ja statt - war schon immer einer unsere Hauptkritikpunkte und betrifft VDSF wie DAV - mit marginalen Unterschieden.

Aber Hinterzimmerpolitik können die alle besser als offene Information und Diskussion.-.

Das beste Beispiel dafür ist ja zuerst das scheitern lassen der Fusion *GEGEN*! einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss einer Hauptversammlung vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium und Verbandsaussschuss des VDSF .


Wahrlich gelebte Demokratie..
Zugegeben nicht nach meinem Verständnis............


----------



## Stralsund (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Informieren im Vorfeld, damit die Angler auch untereinander disktuieren können und dann ihren Funktionären die Marschrichtung vorgerben - das wäre  gelebte Demokratie.
> 
> Funktionäre wählen und dann (alles) machen lassen dagegen nicht - daran krankt auch nicht nur das Verbandswesen.........



Genauso wollen es aber fast alle Angler. Wie viele kommen denn noch zur Vereinsversammlung? Wie viele zu gemeinschaftlichen Angeln? Alles Sachen, wo man informieren und diskutieren könnte.
Den Durchschnittsangler interessiert es einen Dreck, was sich auf Verbandsebene abspielt. Der will billig seine Gewässerkarte und den Rest des Jahres seine Ruhe.
Erst wenn dann ein Nachtverbot in Kraft tritt und ein Hafen gesperrt wird, ist das Geschreie groß.
Wenn man was ändern will, dann darf man die Basis nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Du hast nicht unrecht - das gibt aber keinem Funktionär das Recht, seine Macht ohne Information und Diskussion auszuspielen, sondern die Pflicht, das was er macht und will besser zu vermitteln und die Angler dafür zu sensibilisieren.

Und zum Demokratieverständnis des VDSF siehe obige Schote sogar gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss - dazu muss man dann wohl über das Selbstverständnis und Demokratieverständnis dieser Damen und Herren nicht mehr viel sagen......


----------



## Rolfhubert (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

@stralsund
Lange gesucht und gefunden|kopfkrat

Der Fischereischein wurde um 1939 eingeführt.
http://angelgeschichte.de/48/1933_bis_1945.html>

Die Prüfung erst in den siebziger Jahren.

Rolf


----------



## Stralsund (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel dafür ist ja zuerst das scheitern lassen der Fusion *GEGEN*! einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss einer Hauptversammlung vom geschäftsführenden Präsidium und Verbandsaussschuss des VDSF .



Wenn das so wie hier beschrieben war, dann geht das natürlich. Dann haben die Verursacher im hoffentlich neuen Verband nichts zu suchen. Bzw. dürften sie von der Mitgliederversammlung nicht wieder gewählt werden, außer der MV ist dieser Affront egal.
Bin da jetzt kein Insider, was genau im Vorfeld beschlossen wurde und aus welchen genauen Gründen die Gespräche dann doch ausgesetzt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



> Bzw. dürften sie von der Mitgliederversammlung nicht wieder gewählt werden, außer der MV ist dieser Affront egal.


Herr Mohnert schreibt ja selber in seinem Brief an die Landesverbände, das alles seit Jahrzehnten abgenickt wird von den Funktionären, was übers Präsidium vorgegeben wird.

Und Dr. Thomas Guenther, ehemaliger Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund und Präsident des Landesverbandes Berlin-Brandenburg kommentiert das seltsame Demokratieverständnis des VDSF in seinem Blog ja auch deutlichst.http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/

Fakt war, dass es einen Mitgliederbeschluss des VDSF gab, um die Fusion zu erreichen.

Und ebenso Fakt ist, dass gegen diesen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss die Verhandlungen ausgesetzt haben - so auch auf den VDSF-Seiten zu lesen - haben wir aber alles auch schon öffentlich gemacht bei uns..

Daher sind wir ja so stinksauer auf diese Funktionärssippschaft - wir saugen uns das ja nicht aus den Fingern, dren unsägliches Verhalten ist nachlesbar und überprüfbar.

Und da gilt dann auch:
Wer das alles mit abnickt und sich nicht wehrt, hat keinerlei Berechtigung mehr als Funktionär den Anglern irgend was vorschreiben zu wollen.

Und da das laut VDSF vom gesamten Verbandsaussschuss (also ALLEN Landesverbänden/Funktionären) so einstimmig mitgetragen wurde, gehören die eben alle weg..


----------



## Stralsund (1. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*



Rolfhubert schrieb:


> @stralsund
> Lange gesucht und gefunden|kopfkrat
> 
> Der Fischereischein wurde um 1939 eingeführt.
> ...


Die staatliche Prüfung in Bayern und NRW 1970. Davor wurden die Neulinge intern im Verein ausgebildet und geprüft.
Tja, de guten alten Zeiten


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2011)

*AW: VDSF/DAV: Naturschutz- oder Anglerverband??*

Hier kann man ur Prüfung diskutieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Schreib doch lieber was zu dem Posting drüber - Anscheinend wurdest Du da ja auch nicht informiert
Aber Du hast geschrieben, bei so einem Vorgehen daürfte kein Betroffener in einem neuen, gemeinsamen Verband eine Funktion haben.

Dem schliesse ich mich vollumfänglich an.


----------

